# Sticky  Requesting Mug Shots .. Put A Face To The Name, Please!



## TAWhatley

Naturegirl (Cindy) was asking about being able to see pictures of the members .. I thought there was a thread here on Pigeon-Talk that had a lot of member pictures in it, but I haven't found it. If you are willing to share a "mug shot" of yourself, please do ..

Here's one of me in fairly decent, cleaned up condition:







(I'm the female on the left ..)

And here I am with my beloved Mr. Nibbles (Muscovy Duck who has since passed on):









Terry


----------



## naturegirl

Gosh Terry you are adorable! Nice to meet you that is with a real face to put with your name (he,he,he)

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley

naturegirl said:


> Gosh Terry you are adorable! Nice to meet you that is with a real face to put with your name (he,he,he)
> 
> Cindy


Thanks, Cindy, but I'm WAY too old to be adorable  If you search out some of my Pageant of Pigeons threads and LAPC Lawn Show threads, you'll find Rena, George, Debbie, Margaret, and perhaps some others.

I hope the other members will want to participate in this thread.

Terry

PS: You best be gettin' a picture of you in here, girl!


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here I am in all my "glory"


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks, Pete! Great photo .. who's your little "snuggly" friend?  

Terry


----------



## A_Smith

Just me and Tiny


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you A Smith and Tiny! Another great photo!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks, Pete! Great photo .. who's your little "snuggly" friend?
> 
> Terry


He was my claw machine win for the day


----------



## evermorebg

Greg and I


----------



## Charis

This is very fun and I wish I knew how to post a photo. I have a wonderful  self taken photo of Piggy [parrot] and myself.
BREAKING NEWS........HEEEEEERE'S Charis & Piggy!!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Pete Jasinski said:


> He was my claw machine win for the day


ROFL! Glad you are a master of that  .. I've never had any luck!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

evermorebg said:


> Greg and I


Thank you Brandi and Greg! Now you are no longer "faceless" here!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Charis said:


> This is very fun and I wish I knew how to post a photo. I have a wonderful  self taken photo of Piggy [parrot] and myself.


No fair, Charis! Shame, shame, shame .. I'd bet you can get that photo posted, but if not .. just send it to me, and I'll get that puppy up!  [email protected]obal.net

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

TAWhatley said:


> No fair, Charis! Shame, shame, shame .. I'd bet you can get that photo posted, but if not .. just send it to me, and I'll get that puppy up!  [email protected]
> 
> Terry


My sentiment exactly, Terry! I sent a PM offering to post her photo also. We're gonna get a looksie no matter what


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

*My Proud Mom Mug shot!*

Another great thread, Terry! Great idea too, Cindy!
Bet this one will be a 'Sticky' for sure!

This is one of my finer moments during my daughter's Graduation with Honors!
Had alot of pics with me with pet kids, but too hard to decide which one to choose!

Great to meet the cute mugs thusfar! Come on, guys...waiting to see your cute mugs as well!

Great pics, Terry! Were you receiving an award? 
Love that BIG GUY Mr. Nibbles....I'm sure his beauty graces Rainbow Bridge quite well!


----------



## TAWhatley

OK .. no excuses .. if you would like to share your picture here on Pigeon-Talk and don't know how or can't get it resized .. just send it to me or to Pete (sorry Pete .. I just volunteered you here) and we'll get it done.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Christin .. you and your daughter are SOOOOO beautiful! Thank you for the photo!

Yes, I was getting an award there in Dec 2006 .. I was elected an Animal Hero by a local TV and radio show and that first pic was taken at the award luncheon. The other pic was at a Lily Sanctuary (parrot rescue) event where I am on the board of directors .. we were INSIDE a Macy's store .. with our birds including my Mr. Nibbles .. they (Macy's) don't allow us to bring live birds anymore, but it sure was fun the first couple of times.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

TAWhatley said:


> OK .. no excuses .. if you would like to share your picture here on Pigeon-Talk and don't know how or can't get it resized .. just send it to me or to Pete (sorry Pete .. I just volunteered you here) and we'll get it done.
> 
> Terry


I'm more then happy to lend a hand posting, Terry. I have plenty of Photobucket space and tons of programs for resizing


----------



## horsesgot6

Hi All This Is me Jennifer On One Of My Horses His Name Is Mid-Nigth Jake He Is Also The Pretty One In That Picture.
Then the other Picture is My Husband Harry He is riding His Other Girlfriend Her Name is Easy-Rider She Is A Organic Dairy Cow. She is Also The Pretty One In That Picture. 
And Thanks Terry For Start this Thread What A great idea Hope To See Others.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

What wonderful pictures! I'll have to find something to post one day soon.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Thank You Jennifer and Harry!*

Great photos, Jen! Leave it to you to have a dairy cow that can be ridden .. just way too wonderful!

Terry


----------



## Matt D.

flitsnowzoom said:


> What wonderful pictures! I'll have to find something to post one day soon.



Ditto, and I will have to find something presentable to post soon.


----------



## horsesgot6

TAWhatley said:


> Great photos, Jen! Leave it to you to have a dairy cow that can be ridden .. just way too wonderful!
> 
> Terry


Like i said She Is IN LOVE WITH MY HUSBAND Easy-Rider Has been That Sweet From Day one she Even Comes To her Name. I've Even Had Kids On her.


----------



## naturegirl

I will get one later on tonight after my hubby gets home from work. I love this thread, All I can say is Nice to meet everyone now that everyone has faces with their names.   

Cindy


----------



## philodice

Oddly enough, I don't have any "Normal" pictures posted online and I hate the normal pics of myself. I spend much of my time in some sort of costume or another.








Psychic at the AZ ren fest.









No excuse for this costume...Just on vacation touring Balboa Park. Traveling bonus: That kilt has huge pockets attached. Yes, my daughter was embarrassed.










Ah, a "normal" picture. I'm a pirate. AAARRRRR!


----------



## TheSnipes

Wow! Great thread idea! I am also having fun reading the "how you got your handle" thread, thanks for bumping that one up too. I don't have any recent pictures of myself; why is that? I'll have to get or find one..meanwhile, here's an old vacation shot, me at the beach


----------



## naturegirl

Terry 59 isn't old you know. My Gramps was 91 last year and my great aunt is 97. Now that is getting up there in years huh?

Cindy


----------



## myrpalom

*Myriam Belgium*

I love pigeons and ... dalmatians.
So here are pics of me and Pipo (1979), me and Rik van de Gevlekte Egel aka Timmy (deceased on 28/09/2007, still did not have time to post in the Hall of Love) ...


----------



## myrpalom

*Myriam Belgium*

...and me and my new dalmatian love, Spotted Dreams' Galesko, aka Rocky
(04/11/2007)


----------



## Feefo

Myriam, I am so pleased that you have a new love in your life. When my Uther died I was so desolate I had to borrow a dog for comfort.

This is one of me and Feefo the Beautiful, so it is not exactly recent!

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather

This an 'older' photo, but it's a fairly decent one & the only one of me & Chuck together. Since he is as involved with the pigeons as I am, I thought it would be fun to post his picture as well.  

We haven't changed much since then, except we've both lost about 15 lbs. 
And if it's possible, I have a bit more '_silver_' on top.   

Cindy


----------



## Charis

AZWhitefeather said:


> This an 'older' photo, but it's a fairly decent one & the only one of me & Chuck together. Since he is as involved with the pigeons as I am, I thought it would be fun to post his picture as well.
> 
> We haven't changed much since then, except we've both lost about 15 lbs.
> And if it's possible, I have a bit more '_silver_' on top.
> 
> Cindy


I know where 15 of those pounds went!


----------



## maryjane

Snipes....ROFLMAO!!!!!! That is sooooo funny!!!!

We have such beautiful members! It is very nice to have faces to go with names! Here is a picture a few years ago of me and my parrot, Hana:










and a picture of me, my bf, and a friend of ours in SF at the aquarium last year. . .my hair is long and red again now though, like in the first pic.


----------



## naturegirl

Hey terry can we make this a sticky? It would be so nice to come back and look at photos, instead of searching trying to find it again. 

Cindy


----------



## amoonswirl

This post is such a great idea, Terry! Good to finally be able to put faces to some names of the wonderful people here. (funny, before today I knew what a lot of pigeon-talk birds looked like but not their people...) Thanks to everyone who shared photos so far and I hope more folks will add theirs soon! 

Here's a recent photo of me with my latest adoptee, Elvis the roller pigeon.








(No, I'm not wearing a tiara - that's a lamp behind my head, lol!)


----------



## John_D

Me and the Dove Who Must Be Obeyed (Poppet) 

John


----------



## ryannon

While waiting to scan an actual photo, here's my favorite stand-in, aptly named 'Mugly', and who in fact resembles me like a brother in terms of his feisty, sarcastic and 'difficult' personality  

They say that every person has a double: Mugly is my 'inner double':










(Please don't laugh: Little Mugly has a _huge_ sense of dignity and self-respect!)


----------



## Lin Hansen

Fun thread.....it's nice to see what everyone looks like.....

Here is my most recent photo. I am the one on the right. It was taken right after Thanksgiving at my 30th high school reunion. I was very happy to see and spend time with my best friend from high school who I hadn't seen in almost 18 years!
Linda


----------



## ezemaxima

Here's me taken at Waimea Canyon in Kauai, HI last year.


----------



## Matt D.

Wow this thread is really exciting. Glad it got started.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, how much fun is this?? I'll have to find a picture...........


----------



## D.V.Nastypuss

Here's a purrrrrfect picture of moi, le chat suprême


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Right  ! How nasty can DVNP be when he wears a HEART necklace  for Pete's sake? Hello Kitty w/an AK-47? Pleazzze. I didn't even see one little claw peeking out from those well-groomed paws.  (w/pink pads I might add)


----------



## TAWhatley

This is great fun, all! Let's keep those mug shots coming! I have stickified the thread!

Terry


----------



## D.V.Nastypuss

flitsnowzoom said:


> Right  ! How nasty can DVNP be when he wears a HEART necklace  for Pete's sake? Hello Kitty w/an AK-47? Pleazzze. I didn't even see one little claw peeking out from those well-groomed paws.  (w/pink pads I might add)


I wanted to present myself in a sophisticated manner but if you're going to taunt me I shall show a more appropriate photo of myself.


----------



## naturegirl

Here is a pic of myself with some rehab babies. I love rehabbing it is so rewarding watching them grow and be able to fly away and make more babies for me to take care of one day maybe. I have also added a picture of Pesto, my 13 year old matriarch.

Cindy.


----------



## Dezirrae

flitsnowzoom said:


> How nasty can DVNP be when he wears a HEART necklace  for Pete's sake?


Ahem... "for Pete's sake..." ah - sorry, but there was no pun intended there right LOL

But yes that is quite the clever disguise looking all proper and nicely groomed - no wonder Lacie is enthralled  

So glad this thread is started -- I just love "seeing" who I'm chatting with!

Me and Dave - Mexico vacation


----------



## TAWhatley

naturegirl said:


> Here is a pic of myself with some rehab babies. I love rehabbing it is so rewarding watching them grow and be able to fly away and make more babies for me to take care of one day maybe. I have also added a picture of Pesto, my 13 year old matriarch.
> 
> Cindy.


Thanks for the photos, Cindy! Are those fledgling robins or what that you are holding? You and Pesto are lovely!

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Dezirrae said:


> Ahem... "for Pete's sake..." ah - sorry, but there was no pun intended there right LOL



Of course pun intended


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Wonderful to meet more of this great Birdie family!
Hey, we should call it 'Our Birdie Family Album'!

No wonder all of you have such happy birdies! They get to look at your beautiful bright faces each day!

Let's keep those pics comin', guys!
It really is great to put beautiful faces to the names!


----------



## BirdDogg10

Heh, well this has been interesting.


----------



## Feefo

> Here's a purrrrrfect picture of moi, le chat suprême


That looks very like my Pel Mel, right down to the heart shaped name tag, although she has more white on her body. I will find some photos of fidos and feline!

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl

Yes they are I was sort of birdy sitting for my rehab friend who was closing her cabin down before winter. Cute little babys huh? Thank you for the kind words. Pesto will be 14 this year seems weird. She shows her age everynow and then but still active and spunky. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking

D.V.Nastypuss said:


> Here's a purrrrrfect picture of moi, le chat suprême


He is purrrrfectly precious, Pete! Keep the pics coming!  

Cynthia, I can't wait to see pics of your Pel Mel.


----------



## Lovebirds

Here's a picture of me with my twin grandsons. It's from 2006.


----------



## Lovebirds

Pete...........I'm sure you've been told this at least a million times.........you look just like the lead singer of that country band........DARN IT.........I can't think of their name. I HATE it when that happens............

*EDIT................Rascal Flatts......................*


----------



## TAWhatley

*Meet Benja! (benjajudy01)*


----------



## Pidgey

I'm sorry, but I just can't help myself...

Are Benja's "pigeons kept in a loft"... 

...or are they... 

<Drum Roll>

... "jailbirds incarcerated with supervised recreation"? 

Pidgey


----------



## naturegirl

Renee they are beautiful finally nice to meet you too  

Cindy


----------



## Feather

naturegirl said:


> Renee they are beautiful finally nice to meet you too
> 
> Cindy


They are beautiful! They have mischief written all over them. How old are they now Renee?


----------



## maryjane

Pidgey said:


> I'm sorry, but I just can't help myself...
> 
> Are Benja's "pigeons kept in a loft"...
> 
> ...or are they...
> 
> <Drum Roll>
> 
> ... "jailbirds incarcerated with supervised recreation"?
> 
> Pidgey


Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Lovebirds

Feather said:


> They are beautiful! They have mischief written all over them. How old are they now Renee?


Oh, believe me, you're reading their faces perfectly!! They just turned 5 years old in November, going to 25.


----------



## Charis

Lovebirds said:


> Oh, believe me, you're reading their faces perfectly!! They just turned 5 years old in November, going to 25.


They are really cute boys and you don't look old enough to have grandkids.


----------



## Lovebirds

Charis said:


> They are really cute boys and you don't look old enough to have grandkids.


Well thank you. I got an early start and asked my girls to PLEASE wait until I turned 40 to have grandkids. They did.


----------



## chriss80

Hello fellow flock members! 

Is really lovely to see pictures the members and everybody is wonderful.
This is me and my lovely husband.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Chris, I am a big fan of the British sit-com "Last of the Summer Wine", partly because they feature the beautiful British countryside. The scene behind you and your husband looks the same. 

I am enjoying seeing these pictures tremendously. I am going to put up one of us but darned if we ever take pictures of ourselves - only pigeons and other wildlife but I will do it!


----------



## Charis

Maggie, Take a self photo with the digital like I did!


----------



## Reti

Charis said:


> Maggie, Take a self photo with the digital like I did!



How do you take a self photo? I have no pics of myself, only of my pijies and other birds and pets.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom

D.V.Nastypuss said:


> I wanted to present myself in a sophisticated manner but if you're going to taunt me I shall show a more appropriate photo of myself.


Better, _mon ami chat_; however, your hat band appears to be a bit tight as your eyes seem a bit squinty and pulled up on the left. I may have to dispatch my young d'Artangan to deal w/with the head problem.  (dern, where is an obsequieous kiss-up smilie  )


----------



## Charis

Reti said:


> How do you take a self photo? I have no pics of myself, only of my pijies and other birds and pets.
> 
> Reti


Reti, you just hold the camera at arms length and take the picture. That's what I did. I recently had a friend visiting from Boston and we went through the self photos I took several months ago to send to Jolly[Landy]. We laughed so hard we were crying.


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL Charis, I look old enough as it is! I can just imagine how I would look with one I take myself.

Mary, is that your picture now at the bottom of your posts?


----------



## chriss80

Hello Maggi!



"Last of the Summer Wine"It is a great sit-com but I have not seen many episodes, I will catch up one day though. The film is filmed in some ware in Yorkshire and is really pretty there, this year I was there and I saw the snow. I do love the landscapes in Britain myself, I am not originally from here and I am always amazed by haw green everything is every ware. We go in the weekends for long walks, I love being so near to so many beautiful landscapes and is really frustrating that in many weekends the weather works against us and it rains.






Lady Tarheel said:


> Chris, I am a big fan of the British sit-com "Last of the Summer Wine", partly because they feature the beautiful British countryside. The scene behind you and your husband looks the same.
> 
> I am enjoying seeing these pictures tremendously. I am going to put up one of us but darned if we ever take pictures of ourselves - only pigeons and other wildlife but I will do it!


----------



## flitsnowzoom

No, that's my son in the musketeer outfit I made him. I tried loading my picture up on this thread but no luck -- it said I'd already posted it.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Mary, he sure is cute!


----------



## Reti

I tried to take a pic of myself and they are just horrible.
If I can convince Lee to touch the camera I will post maybe a better pic.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey

Reti said:


> I tried to take a pic of myself and they are just horrible.
> If I can convince Lee to touch the camera I will post maybe a better pic.
> 
> Reti


I'm having the same problem. I've taken them under regular house bulbs, flourescent lighting, sunlight, with flash, without flash, up close, from afar... the best I've been able to do so far is in the dark without a flash. 

And they're still bad. 

I think my next tack will be from way down the block.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis

flitsnowzoom said:


> No, that's my son in the musketeer outfit I made him. I tried loading my picture up on this thread but no luck -- it said I'd already posted it.


Handsome young man.


----------



## Charis

Pidgey said:


> I'm having the same problem. I've taken them under regular house bulbs, flourescent lighting, sunlight, with flash, without flash, up close, from afar... the best I've been able to do so far is in the dark without a flash. And they're still bad. I think my next tack will be from way down the block.
> 
> Pidgey


You are on a roll today. Pretty funny.


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Okay, here's a slightly old picture of moi and Charles  . It's my favorite of the two of us that I can put my hands on. 

and here is one of Charles this past spring. He's the one that saw the pigeon that led me to this board in the first place.


----------



## Charis

Great pictures! 
That baby picture of your son is priceless...that smile.


----------



## Reti

Pidgey, you're so funny. I was thinking the same.
Anyways, convinced Lee to take a few pics of me, they are not great, but oh well, he was loosing his patience so will post the better one.

FSZ, that smile IS priceless.

I enjoy this threat and putting faces to the names. Each one of our members are absolutely beautiful and so are their families.


Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Thank you. 


I sort of feel like Pidgey, the best pictures of me have been taken at a distance or not yet taken  . 

I've really enjoyed seeing all of our members post pics of themselves, their families, and special times. Some of us are a bit more camera-shy than others so aren't in too many of those "Kodak" moments.


----------



## TAWhatley

*Meet Members Margarret and George Simon ..*

I hope they won't mind my posting their pictures here!

Here's Margarret and George at the 2007 Pageant Of Pigeons:










and here's George at the 2006 LAPC Lawn Show:










Terry


----------



## Charis

This thread has been so much fun, Terry.
Thank you for staring it and thank you Cundy for suggesting it.


----------



## Avion

My oldest daughter and myself just returning from North Fort Myers Florida to Beaufort North Carolina. The blue and white thing I am leaning on is another of my interests.

George


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks everyone for being so generous in sharing your photos with all of us! I agree that this is a most enjoyable thread!

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

Well, so far it is VERY nice to finally put faces with the names!

I thought I'd post a few of me. My brothers, or other siblings are always taking pictures. 
I normally only take pictures of the animals. The pics are older.... currently I have my hair colored bright auburn and it is cut pretty short. I normally wear my hair long though, and it is naturally curly. I also wear hair bands, bandannas, or pull it back. I also like hoodies, and it seems I'm always wearing one when pictures are taken.

These are from October of 2007.




This one is from September of 2007. Monkey's tail (the squirrle) is in my eyes. 
He would not hold is tail still.


This one is from January of 2007. 
At the Hospital, I'm holding my new nephew, his brother (age 12), and one of my older sisters is behind me.


Yep, that's me!
-Hilly


----------



## Margarret

Terry, you beat me to it. But thanks for posting the pic. I'm going to put this one up as well, since it is a more, uh, flattering shot. And because Jon had to scan it and I guess it took forever to do that. Sigh, it has been one of those weeks where I'm just one step ahead of the net.

Margaret


----------



## ZeldaCA

Here's my son and I traveling on Amtrak last summer:










Out for a family ride:


----------



## benjajudy01

Pidgey,
I got a good laugh over your quote about me. This is really good to be able to put a face with the name


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Lovebirds said:


> Pete...........I'm sure you've been told this at least a million times.........you look just like the lead singer of that country band........DARN IT.........I can't think of their name. I HATE it when that happens............
> 
> *EDIT................Rascal Flatts......................*


I must say you were the first, Renee. I guess there aren't many Rascal Flatts fans in NJ. Now I'm going to have to find a pic of the group and look for the resemblance.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here's Feather.........











My niece and I are dedicating a dove release in memory of my mother.









Very special to us...since these were our birds.


----------



## Feather

Thank you Pete, once again I have imposed on your kindness.

I could not find any pictures of my self to post here on the forum, so I e-mailed family and friends. Just when I thought that no one had a recent picture of me, these surfaced. 

My mom wanted to have a 90th birthday party, and even though she was no longer with us when that day arrived we had her party anyways. These pictures were taken by a friend who joined us to celebrate that occasion.


----------



## TerriB

Feather, the photos of the dove release in memory of your mother brought tears to my eyes. What a lovely tribute and how wonderful that you had birds of your own to use!


----------



## Feefo

> but oh well, he was loosing his patience so will post the better one.


LOL, Reti, even I have a much better one of you than that! I will e-mail it...please post it because it saays so much!


Cynthia


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Feather, your series of pictures were quite lovely. What a tribute to your mom. It looked as if you had many friends and family members to share that sad but wonderful occasion.

Thanks to everybody for posting or helping to post pictures for others.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, can the site save these pictures. I know many of us often use our space quota and start deleting pictures. Also, those of you who are so kind to post others pictures, does this "eat" into your quota?

This thread almost brings tears to my eyes to finally see so many of the very dear people I now call friends. You are all lovely/handsome and I think this is probably the best thread ever.


----------



## Dezirrae

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, can the site save these pictures. I know many of us often use our space quota and start deleting pictures. Also, those of you who are so kind to post others pictures, does this "eat" into your quota?
> 
> This thread almost brings tears to my eyes to finally see so many of the very dear people I now call friends. You are all lovely/handsome and I think this is probably the best thread ever.


Oh I agree!! I'd miss not having the photos available too.

If the site doesn't I would be happy to volunteer to set up a Picassa web album with everyone's photos.

Let me know if that would be helpful if PT doesn't save the photos on the site.


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> Oh I agree!! I'd miss not having the photos available too.
> 
> If the site doesn't I would be happy to volunteer to set up a Picassa web album with everyone's photos.
> 
> Let me know if that would be helpful if PT doesn't save the photos on the site.


I don't think that the site can save the pictures. I went through that back when I posting some picture for use in building a loft. The pictures you post do use up your quota and eventually you'll want to delete them to add more. At least those of us who post lots of pictures.


----------



## Whitefeather

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, can the site save these pictures.
> 
> I know *many of us often use our space quota and start deleting pictures*. Also, *those of you who are so kind to post others pictures, does this "eat" into your quota?*
> 
> This thread almost brings tears to my eyes to finally see so many of the very dear people I now call friends. You are all lovely/handsome and I think this is probably the best thread ever.


Hi Maggie,
I think if a picture is removed, for whatever reason, it can't be retrieved.
Each picture we post on the site does go against our allowed space. 

If you are able to copy & paste pictures to a personal file, I would suggest doing that. That way you should have the pictures safely saved, in the event they are removed from the site.

I think I have that right.  

Cindy


----------



## TheSnipes

Okay, now I will update my earlier submission with another (real) old vacation photo:








and since Lin Hansen was brave enough to post a pic and admit it was from her 30th HS reunion, so will I. 








(hmm....but which one am I? )


----------



## Whitefeather

I know the group name, but have no idea whos who, but you DO resemble the one in the blue shirt, Pete.  
If the singer had a beard & darker hair, I think you could probably pass for brothers.  

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather

TheSnipes said:


> and *since Lin Hansen was brave enough to post a pic and admit it was from her 30th HS reunion*, so will I.
> 
> (hmm....*but which one am I?* )


Wait until you're celebrating your *45*th HS reunion.  

Well, since your user name is THE Snipes, it could be both, but I going to guess *Ms*. Snipes.

Cindy


----------



## Charis

Dezirrae said:


> Oh I agree!! I'd miss not having the photos available too.
> 
> If the site doesn't I would be happy to volunteer to set up a Picassa web album with everyone's photos.
> 
> Let me know if that would be helpful if PT doesn't save the photos on the site.


That's a great idea!


----------



## Reti

Cynthia sent me pic of me and our beloved Victoria. I didn't have that pic anymore and I love it.
Thanks Cynthia.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

*Photo Space At Pigeon-Talk*

Each member does have a limited amount of space for posting photos on the Pigeon-Talk site. When you use up that space you do have to delete photos in order to have room to post more. If you posted your photo(s) directly to Pigeon-Talk, it would be a good idea to move them to one of the free photo hosting sites and then just link to the pictures in your post.

OR .. if Dez or another member wants to set up and maintain an off-site photo album for the mug shots, that would be great.

Terry


----------



## pigeonpoo

I don't want to scare anyone but, here I am!!


----------



## Charis

Go for it Dezi!


----------



## Feather

Pete,

I am so sorry, I was not aware I was limiting your space. Please delete that post. I don't want to limit your space. You provide a large portion of my entertainment here on the forum.

I am a big girl, and I will figure out how to post the photos. Besides if I remember correctly, Treesa posted instructions on how to do this at one time awhile back.


----------



## Feather

ZeldaCA said:


> Here's my son and I traveling on Amtrak last summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for a family ride:




Beautiful family, and a breathtaking backdrop.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Feather said:


> Pete,
> 
> I am so sorry, I was not aware I was limiting your space. Please delete that post. I don't want to limit your space. You provide a large portion of my entertainment here on the forum.
> 
> I am a big girl, and I will figure out how to post the photos. Besides if I remember correctly, Treesa posted instructions on how to do this at one time awhile back.


There's no need to delete the pics, Feather. I have 7 seperate Photobucket accounts that are no where near being full so no worries  I'm ready to take on any requests


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

this is awesome! lol
finally being able to put faces to names is nice. 
I don't have any nices picture of me and my birds together but I do have some nice picture of me on the horses I rode when I lived in SASKATCHEWAN!!!
The Dark brown (almost black) guy is Stinky!! and no he doesn't stink ( A LOOONNNGGG story) he's 16 years old and he's an ex-ranch horse he was bred and born at the ranch but was sold to Ray's cousin who unfortunately passed away in August '06. So he came back to the ranch. (I actaully might be buy him if my dad gets this job out west shhhhhhh...  )
The chestnet (Red) is Leon. He's a 10y/o Holstineir (sp lol) Stallion. He was actaully a grand prix horse but I foget his show name! He was my schooling horse for when I started to jump (he is still an AMAZING jumper!!)
hope you enjoy!! and I hope I resized them right  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## stach_n_flash

I dont have any new pictures but ill try to come up with some.










A better one Disney land Trip last year with my ex-girlfriend.










And another in front of the 'C' in California.










Family picture im on the far right.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Here's our very own Mr. Squeaks / Shi.......

This pic was taken in 2007 at the Statewide Meeting that ASU's Career Services hosted that year.
I volunteer with Larry, my former co-worker at Career Services, at our various job fairs and related events.









This one was taken in May 2005 - the month before I retired from ASU.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pete...THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH FOR POSTING!!

As "Ms. TechNO," Pete and Larry are my computer gurus!!

HUGS and GRATEFUL THANKS!

Shi


----------



## Feather

Shi,

You look like you would be so much fun to volunteer with for something/anything.


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Shi,
> 
> You look like you would be so much fun to volunteer for something/anything with.


Thank you, Feather...now you know the "why" about the SPPs... 

Yes, Larry LOVES having me work with him...I do the work...he gets to "rest" 'cause I have a ball! What a DIFFERENCE when one VOLUNTEERS!  

One thing for sure, I was "born" for "permanent vacation!"  

Shi


----------



## ryannon

You asked for it, so here it is:

a pic of three lugs in a Paris café, discussing vintage watches, of which I'm a collector, along with the other two guys: an American (like me) and and Liverpudian (which will have to do for someone from Liverpool).

I'm the lug on the far right with the nasty cigar in his beak.  

On the whole, I'd rather look like my friend and alter-ego Mugly (see my earlier post above), but what can you do?  



Lord, I've _got _to lose some kilos around my middle....


----------



## BirdDogg10

*Paris....*

Ok off topic, but after seeing your post it made me think about my sister who is in Paris this weekend!

She left for a trip to Israel almost 2 weeks ago. They went to London as well as Paris, she even called my Dad from the effel tower!


----------



## ryannon

BirdDogg10 said:


> Ok off topic, but after seeing your post it made me think about my sister who is in Paris this weekend!
> 
> She left for a trip to Israel almost 2 weeks ago. They went to London as well as Paris, she even called my Dad from the effel tower!



'Tis a small world indeed....


Here's a view of the Eiffel Tower you don't see every day...in fact, it only sparkles like this at night...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5EPSxmu0Hs


----------



## Reti

ryannon said:


> You asked for it, so here it is:
> 
> a pic of three lugs in a Paris café, discussing vintage watches, of which I'm a collector, along with the other two guys: an American (like me) and and Liverpudian (which will have to do for someone from Liverpool).
> 
> I'm the lug on the far right with the nasty cigar in his beak.
> 
> On the whole, I'd rather look like my friend and alter-ego Mugly (see my earlier post above), but what can you do?
> 
> 
> 
> Lord, I've _got _to lose some kilos around my middle....



I love those french cafes. How long have you been in France? I am asking because you do look so french 

Reti


----------



## ryannon

Reti said:


> I love those french cafes. How long have you been in France? I am asking because you do look so french
> 
> Reti



Well, the smart-alecky answer would be _'long enough to look French..." _ 

But without being a smart-alec: many moons, many decades, more than half my life now...


----------



## octavia137

*Our Mug*

hEREIS ME AND HUBBY IN KENTUCKY,


----------



## Dezirrae

TAWhatley said:


> Each member does have a limited amount of space for posting photos on the Pigeon-Talk site. When you use up that space you do have to delete photos in order to have room to post more. If you posted your photo(s) directly to Pigeon-Talk, it would be a good idea to move them to one of the free photo hosting sites and then just link to the pictures in your post.
> 
> OR .. if Dez or another member wants to set up and maintain an off-site photo album for the mug shots, that would be great.
> 
> Terry



Terry - you gave me an idea with your post  Why not just create a login/password that we can all use. 

So, I've created a "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket. Go to http://photobucket.com/login 
*Username: PigeonTalk
Password: PT123456*

Once logged in all you need to do is upload your photo  

Then, if you want to show your picture here, just cut/paste the IMG Code displayed below your Photobucket photo into the post.

If you'd rather send me your photo that's kewl too -- email is [email protected] -- try to put something like "PigeonTalk photo" in the subject line so I don't miss it 

Happy "mugging"


----------



## zimmzimm3

Dezirrae said:


> Terry - you gave me an idea with your post  Why not just create a login/password that we can all use.
> 
> So, I've created a "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket. Go to http://photobucket.com/login
> *Username: PigeonTalk
> Password: PT123456*
> 
> Once logged in, you'll see "Current Album" in the upper left corner of the screen - directly below that you'll see "Mug Shots". Click on "Mug Shots" and then upload your photo
> 
> Then, if you want to show your picture here, just cut/paste the IMG Code displayed below your Photobucket photo into the post.
> 
> If you'd rather send me your photo that's kewl too -- email is [email protected] -- try to put something like "PigeonTalk photo" in the subject line so I don't miss it
> 
> Happy "mugging"


Can We put pics of our pigeons too?


----------



## Dezirrae

I don't see why not - but I would defer to Pete or others that use photo bucket alot.

My only recommendtion is that if you do want to upload pics of your pigeons, before clicking "Mug Shots" just create your own album so that "mug shots" remains just that.

Alternatively it's very easy to register your own photo bucket account.

But whatever is easier


----------



## ryannon

octavia137 said:


> hERE IS ME AND HUBBY IN KENTUCKY,



Congratulations on your marriage - you're a very elegant-looking couple  

And welcome to Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## mr squeaks

Hey, Jonathan...OK, now we need to see your FACE...no fair hiding behind the cigar...

IF you _really_ want to lose kilos...just ask Poopzilla...now there's a pij that can give you a "run for your money!"    

I'm sure he will have LOTS of suggestions! ROFLbigTIME  

HUGS

Shi

(sorry, just couldn't resist! The devil made me do it!)


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> Terry - you gave me an idea with your post  Why not just create a login/password that we can all use.
> 
> So, I've created a "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket. Go to http://photobucket.com/login
> *Username: PigeonTalk
> Password: PT123456*
> 
> Once logged in, you'll see "Current Album" in the upper left corner of the screen - directly below that you'll see "Mug Shots". Click on "Mug Shots" and then upload your photo
> 
> Then, if you want to show your picture here, just cut/paste the IMG Code displayed below your Photobucket photo into the post.
> 
> If you'd rather send me your photo that's kewl too -- email is [email protected] -- try to put something like "PigeonTalk photo" in the subject line so I don't miss it
> 
> Happy "mugging"


Well, I got MY picture uploaded. What are you guys waitin' on????
Thanks for creating this photo album. This should be fun. It will be a lot easier to look at the pictures without scrolling through all the messages.


----------



## Matt D.

Hey I cant log in... whats wrong? I did it like 3 times and couldn't get in...


----------



## Reti

ryannon said:


> But without being a smart-alec: many moons, many decades, more than half my life now...


well, that explains it. 

Reti


----------



## Garye

I never thought I'd see the day when I would see Mr. Squeaks's owner. My my my, what a surprise! Must be getting bold...


----------



## Reti

I got my pic uploaded too. Great idea Dez, thanks.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

Garye said:


> I never thought I'd see the day when I would see Mr. Squeaks's owner. My my my, what a surprise! Must be getting bold...


I've had the pics, Garye, but just not the expertise to post them...other than sending them by e-mail to interested parties...

OK, WHERE is YOUR PIC???   

Hugs...

Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski

Matt D. said:


> Hey I cant log in... whats wrong? I did it like 3 times and couldn't get in...


The username and password are both case sensitive so type them in exactly as shown.


----------



## stach_n_flash

How sad no one commented on me posting my picture .

Lol I was j/king lol I dont care to much but thank you to everyone who posted as now we can all put a picture with name. 

And Im glad Im not the youngest picture on here cause that would be a little akward  lol.


----------



## Feather

stach_n_flash said:


> How sad no one commented on me posting my picture .
> 
> Lol I was j/king lol I dont care to much but thank you to everyone who posted as now we can all put a picture with name.
> 
> And Im glad Im not the youngest picture on here cause that would be a little akward  lol.


I didn't comment because I thought that comments were to be kept on a low volume. But when I saw your picture, I thought that you looked really handsome.

It is very nice putting faces to the names of the people with whom I have laughed and cried. I already knew the passion and heart condition of most of you. For me that is the important part of our relationship. But I loved seeing 
your smiling faces. Shi, Reti, Terry, Renee, Cynthia, John, Dez, Lin, MaryJane, Cindy, George, Moonswirl, adorable Pete, every single one of you, I love our photo album.


----------



## benjajudy01

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I got MY picture uploaded. What are you guys waitin' on????
> Thanks for creating this photo album. This should be fun. It will be a lot easier to look at the pictures without scrolling through all the messages.


It will be a lot easier to view all the great people and friends on Pigeon Talk. My picture has been uploaded also. Hope everyone will do it also.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Just a reminder, don't forget to title your pics!
Or else we might go back to look one day and forget which PT member goes with each pic!


----------



## horsesgot6

I'm Uploading My Picture Now (there Done Now) I Put Two Of Me On There. You Can View My Other Pitures On My Own Photo Site. And Yes There is A Rose In My Mouth My Husband Gave It To Me And It Was The Frist Time I Had Rode Bare back so I Needed My Hands To Hold On To the Horses. So i Put It In My Mouth. The Other Picture Was After I Had got The Cows In For Milking. Its The Same Horse His Name Is Mid-Nigth Jake I Don't Ride Him In A Bit Just A Rope Halter And His Lead Rope For Rains. Well I'll Tell You His Story just can't Help Myself I Got Mid-Nigth from What i Like To Call At The Time A Kill Sale/Auction. All The Horses Go Cheap There I Really Didn't Have Any Money To Buy A Horse But Just Went there To See The Auction Well My Husband Went With Me Along With His Friend. We Had been There About A Hour or So And Then Here Comes Mid-Nigth In The Sale ring The Bid Was $325 And There went my Husbands Hand Up (We didn't Even Have A Bidder number) But He Won The Bid. So We went And Got A Bidder # And Then i Went And Paid For The Horse Plus We Had To Find Out Where/What Pen he was In. We Found Him And His last owner I Asked About His Worming And shots And She Had Know Clue. I Know When I looked At Him Up close They Didn't Take Care Of Him. Will We Had No truck Or No Trailer with Us So My Husband And His Friend Went To Pick Up There friends truck And Trailer. I Went And Got A Lead Rope And Halter. Once They Got Back We Put Him in The trailer And Took Him Over To The Guys House that We Got The Trailer From Mid-Nigth Stayed There About 2 Days And When He came Home They Also Loaded High-Steppin Our Stallion Up And he Came Back Home The Same Day. Well When Mid-Nigth Got here He Was About 200lb Under Weigth And Scared Of People I Loved On Him Lots But It Never Seemed To Work I Still Had To Use grain And Leave His Halter On Him So i Could Do A Sneak Attack To Catch Him This Went On For About A Year He had put On His Weigth But He Still Didn't Trust People even Me. I Got This Flyer in The Mail About The Parelli's Coming To The Horse Center At the Time I Wasn't Even Think About Mid-Nigth. But After Watching The Parelli's do Natural Horse man Ship for The 2 Days I Tried It On Mid-Nigth I Got A Rope Halter And Stoppied Useing the Thick Normal Halters. And Started Playing The Parelli 7 Games With Him And It Was Like Magic. He Started To Trust Me And After That I Never Would Leave the Halter On Him When He Was In The Field And i Never used The Grain. Me And Him Both Have Learned Alot from The Natural Horse Man Ship. It Was And Is A Great Feeling To Know He Wants To be with me even when he doesn't have the halter on. We Still Have Learning Ahead Of Use But we Are Taking it Slow. He Went From That Scared And Skinny Horse To One of My Best Friends That i Love More Then Life. 
I Could Go On and On about Him But I won't Take Up Anymore Of your Time.


----------



## GimpieLover

Im the one on the left with the dark hair (sorry if the picture comes out huge)


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Dezirrae said:


> Terry - you gave me an idea with your post  Why not just create a login/password that we can all use.
> 
> So, I've created a "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket. Go to http://photobucket.com/login
> *Username: PigeonTalk
> Password: PT123456*
> 
> Once logged in, you'll see "Current Album" in the upper left corner of the screen - directly below that you'll see "Mug Shots". Click on "Mug Shots" and then upload your photo
> 
> Then, if you want to show your picture here, just cut/paste the IMG Code displayed below your Photobucket photo into the post.
> 
> If you'd rather send me your photo that's kewl too -- email is [email protected] -- try to put something like "PigeonTalk photo" in the subject line so I don't miss it
> 
> Happy "mugging"


KUDDOS TO YOU, DEZ!
ABSOLUTELY LOVING OUR BIRDIE FAMILY PHOTOS!
I PRAY BLESSINGS UPON EACH ONE AS I VIEW THEM!
JOYFUL TEARS ALSO!


----------



## philodice

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh296/PigeonTalk/

I just put up two pictures of myself. Took some digging to find ones not in a goofy outfit.


----------



## Garye

> I've had the pics, Garye, but just not the expertise to post them...other than sending them by e-mail to interested parties...
> 
> OK, WHERE is YOUR PIC???
> 
> Hugs...
> 
> Shi


Well..uh...gee...uh...must be something wrong with my camera...don't have any...I think they all got burned or something.


----------



## velo99

Gee I`d like to post one of me but...
I can`t do anything with my hair, I can`t do anything with my face,I can`t find a clean shirt to wear,the batteries in my camera need charging,my camera is broken,my homer flew away,the game is on,the light is too dark,the light is too bright,the flash didn`t go off,my card is full,the picture was blurry, I don`t have a tripod,it`s too windy,its too cold,everyone will know who I am and the paparazzi will hound me unceasingly,then I`ll get divorced and become an alcoholic and have to go the betty ford clinic which isn`t covered by my HMO,I will have to wear an aluminum foil hat or the aliens will steal my thoughts,AND,I have bird poop on my shoulder.




click on my name and check out my site.


----------



## Charis

velo99 said:


> Gee I`d like to post one of me but...
> I can`t do anything with my hair, I can`t do anything with my face,I can`t find a clean shirt to wear,the batteries in my camera need charging,my camera is broken,my homer flew away,the game is on,the light is too dark,the light is too bright,the flash didn`t go off,my card is full,the picture was blurry, I don`t have a tripod,it`s too windy,its too cold,everyone will know who I am and the paparazzi will hound me unceasingly,then I`ll get divorced and become an alcoholic and have to go the betty ford clinic which isn`t covered by my HMO,I will have to wear an aluminum foil hat or the aliens will steal my thoughts,AND,I have bird poop on my shoulder.


I doubt there isn't one of us that can't relate.


----------



## maryjane

mr squeaks said:


> Hey, Jonathan...OK, now we need to see your FACE...no fair hiding behind the cigar...
> 
> IF you _really_ want to lose kilos...just ask Poopzilla...now there's a pij that can give you a "run for your money!"
> 
> I'm sure he will have LOTS of suggestions! ROFLbigTIME
> 
> HUGS
> 
> Shi
> 
> (sorry, just couldn't resist! The devil made me do it!)


ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



velo99 said:


> Gee I`d like to post one of me but...
> I can`t do anything with my hair, I can`t do anything with my face,I can`t find a clean shirt to wear,the batteries in my camera need charging,my camera is broken,my homer flew away,the game is on,the light is too dark,the light is too bright,the flash didn`t go off,my card is full,the picture was blurry, I don`t have a tripod,it`s too windy,its too cold,everyone will know who I am and the paparazzi will hound me unceasingly,then I`ll get divorced and become an alcoholic and have to go the betty ford clinic which isn`t covered by my HMO,I will have to wear an aluminum foil hat or the aliens will steal my thoughts,AND,I have bird poop on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click on my name and check out my site.


And again. . .ROFL!!! I have certainly got a lot of laughs out of this thread! I will upload my picture to our album as well. And as for which one is TheSnipes. . .I know! I know! But I won't tell.  And Michael, you're very handsome. You always look pretty happy in your pictures, it's nice to see. Everyone else is just smashing as well.


----------



## Cyn79

This is a picture of My Uncle Mario & I. The only picture I have of us together actually. And brat is my little cuz Jacob.


----------



## Boni Birds

*Boni Birds*

Here I am all cleaned up too- I find a better one with me and birds but that may take a while. This is a good idea, I have wanted to see all of you out there!


----------



## Garye

> Gee I`d like to post one of me but...
> I can`t do anything with my hair, I can`t do anything with my face,I can`t find a clean shirt to wear,the batteries in my camera need charging,my camera is broken,my homer flew away,the game is on,the light is too dark,the light is too bright,the flash didn`t go off,my card is full,the picture was blurry, I don`t have a tripod,it`s too windy,its too cold,everyone will know who I am and the paparazzi will hound me unceasingly,then I`ll get divorced and become an alcoholic and have to go the betty ford clinic which isn`t covered by my HMO,I will have to wear an aluminum foil hat or the aliens will steal my thoughts,AND,I have bird poop on my shoulder.


My sentiments exactly.


----------



## TAWhatley

velo99 said:


> Gee I`d like to post one of me but...
> I can`t do anything with my hair, I can`t do anything with my face,I can`t find a clean shirt to wear,the batteries in my camera need charging,my camera is broken,my homer flew away,the game is on,the light is too dark,the light is too bright,the flash didn`t go off,my card is full,the picture was blurry, I don`t have a tripod,it`s too windy,its too cold,everyone will know who I am and the paparazzi will hound me unceasingly,then I`ll get divorced and become an alcoholic and have to go the betty ford clinic which isn`t covered by my HMO,I will have to wear an aluminum foil hat or the aliens will steal my thoughts,AND,I have bird poop on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> click on my name and check out my site.


What a HOOT, Velo! Are you sure you're not an OWL?  I enjoyed the photos on your website. You have some very nice looking birds (and kids too assuming they are yours).

Terry


----------



## Coolpigeon

*Coolpigeon*

*Here I am (Alex) with my little brother Tito (Hawkmaster)~*


----------



## pigeon kid

man i guess its my turn. rember if u go blind,.. its not my fault! you have been [email protected]!!!

here is a younger photo of me(kyle), and a younger photo of shadow











and here is a present of me and shadow.


----------



## TheSnipes

pigeon kid said:


> and here is a present of me and shadow.


Hi PK, I can't see the 2nd pic but I found this one on your photobucket page and I like it:


----------



## pigeon kid

how did u get on to my photo bucket page? i have been trying to do that for a long time, and i can see the 2nd pic.


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeon kid said:


> man i guess its my turn. rember if u go blind,.. its not my fault! you have been [email protected]!!!
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a present of me and shadow.


Well, you're just cute as a button.  This thread HAS been a lot of fun. Funny how folks don't look like what you would imagine.


----------



## TheSnipes

pigeon kid said:


> how did u get on to my photo bucket page? i have been trying to do that for a long time, and i can see the 2nd pic.


From the first pic you posted. The code is right there in the post. Well, if you quote it in your reply, it is.


----------



## Lovebirds

TheSnipes said:


> Hi PK, I can't see the 2nd pic but I found this one on your photobucket page and I like it:


That's funny you called him PK.......I used to get called PK, but it stood for "Preacher's Kid"........not Pigeon Kid..


----------



## maryjane

Kyle, I don't know what you mean about going blind. . .you are such a handsome guy.  That pijie looks very sweet.


----------



## Skyeking

You and Shadow are equally handsome, PK. 


Alex and Tito are quite a couple of cuties too!


----------



## mr squeaks

Great pics, Pigeon Kid...do I see Blue Eyes???

Always was a "sucker" for blue eyes!    

Of course, goes without saying that SHADOW is QUITE THE HANDSOME ONE TOO!

GREAT PICS...BOTH of THEM!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Feather

We sure do have some handsome members! That picture of Pigeon Kid should be on the front of a magazine.


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> We sure do have some handsome members! That picture of Pigeon Kid should be on the front of a magazine.


a *PIGEON* magazine, Feather... 

...along with  Pigeon and Hawkmaster...

The "up and comers" in the Wonderful World of Pigeons!  

Shi


----------



## Feather

Of coarse...but the Slape grandchildren goes with out saying. 

Maybe by the time that they are my age...the world will have more tolerance for our birds. But I won't worry at all if the plight is left to kids such as these.


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Of coarse...but the Slape grandchildren goes with out saying.
> 
> Maybe by the time that they are my age...the world will have more tolerance for our birds. But I won't worry at all if the plight is left to kids such as these.


AGREED!!! 100% !!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I am so enjoying this thread and seeing all the wonderful faces of PT members. You all look so kind and I wish I could meet you in person! Great idea to put faces with names. 

This photo is a couple years old, but it's of me and my favorite Nun pigeon, Luke (Lucy). She comes when I call her by name and flirts with me even though she has a mate and is a mom. And no day is so bad it can't be made a little bit better when I hold her and bury my nose in her sweet crest feathers. 

-Cathy


----------



## LaugherLady

Here is a photo of myself and my horse


----------



## Maggie-NC

Coolpigeon and Hawkmaster - that is a wonderful picture of the two of you. You are both so handsome!  


Laugherlady - great pictures - your horse is so beautiful.

Cathy, I have seen your picture before and think you are so pretty. Lucy is beautiful and looks like she is so content with you.


----------



## bevslape

*Bev Slape*

Well, this is me:


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

What wonderful pictures!!!

Licha


----------



## Pete Jasinski

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> What wonderful pictures!!!
> 
> Licha


Yes they are, so....where's yours  I might just have to slip one here


----------



## Keys & Eyegone

OHOHOHOHOHOHOH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just found that PIcture of me and Zara!!!
Hilary

I hope it's not too big


----------



## flitsnowzoom

That is a gorgeous picture of the two of you! I'm glad you kept looking for it -- worth the wait to see it.


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT PICS, EVERYONE!

I say, Bev...a lady after my own heart...you wear tattoos in the same place I do! FUN!

There are some important members missing...mmmm, wonder why???

However, far be it from me to start nagging!   

Love, Hugs & Scritches to ALL

Shi
& Squeaks (who says, "enough of this mate business, back on my egg!")


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Pete Jasinski said:


> Yes they are, so....where's yours I might just have to slip one here


 I couldn't see any of the pictures that you posted, Pete.  Not yours nor Feather's.   
Nope.  I don't like getting my picture taken. 

Licha


----------



## Victor

*Victor Slape of Tooterville*

And here I am with my Tooter, the CEO of Tooterville!


----------



## Skyeking

Victor said:


> And here I am with my Tooter, the CEO of Tooterville!


That is too funny Victor.....


----------



## Becca199212

Wow some amazing photos! I love seeing what everyone looks like, it's strange, I had a image in my head of what everyone looks like and its weird being able to compare it to how yous really look  Lots of lovely people!
Anyways, here's my photo for the album-








Chocoholic! Are you jealous?


----------



## amyable

> Chocoholic! Are you jealous?


Very, if you can eat that chocolate and stay that slim!!!


----------



## Dezirrae

It's great seeing everyone's photos here!! Truly a treat  

Don't forget that there is a photo album set up for Pigeon Talk on Photobucket too (or if you'd rather send me your photo that's kewl too -- email is [email protected] -- try to put something like "PigeonTalk photo" in the subject line so I don't miss it).

To post your own photo on the "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket, go to *http://photobucket.com/login 
Username: PigeonTalk
Password: PT123456*

Once logged in, simply upload your photo. Remember to label your photo with your screen name so we all remember down the road 

Then, if you want to show your picture here, just cut/paste the IMG Code displayed below your Photobucket photo into the post here on PT.


----------



## Garye

> GREAT PICS, EVERYONE!
> 
> I say, Bev...a lady after my own heart...you wear tattoos in the same place I do! FUN!
> 
> There are some important members missing...mmmm, wonder why???
> 
> However, far be it from me to start nagging!
> 
> Love, Hugs & Scritches to ALL
> 
> Shi
> & Squeaks (who says, "enough of this mate business, back on my egg!")


Uh... like...who are you talking about? I thought everyone important already showed themselves already.


----------



## pigeon kid

great pic's everyone!! =D and thx for all the sweet words!
i took like 23 pictures of me


----------



## TheSnipes

Dezirrae said:


> It's great seeing everyone's photos here!! Truly a treat
> 
> Don't forget that there is a photo album set up for Pigeon Talk on Photobucket too (or if you'd rather send me your photo that's kewl too -- email is [email protected] -- try to put something like "PigeonTalk photo" in the subject line so I don't miss it).
> 
> To post your own photo on the "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket, go to *http://photobucket.com/login
> Username: PigeonTalk
> Password: PT123456*
> 
> Once logged in, simply upload your photo. Remember to label your photo with your screen name so we all remember down the road
> 
> Then, if you want to show your picture here, just cut/paste the IMG Code displayed below your Photobucket photo into the post here on PT.


Hmm. I know this thread is a sticky, but...is there some way to put the photobucket page and login info at the beginning? Or in a sep. sticky thread? Or...something, I don't know.  where it would be easy for everyone including newbies to find.


----------



## Pete Jasinski

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> I couldn't see any of the pictures that you posted, Pete.  Not yours nor Feather's.
> Nope. I don't like getting my picture taken.
> 
> Licha


 I'm not sure why they're not showing


----------



## Maggie-NC

OK, I will get a better one up soon - this isn't the greatest - but it shows me doing what I love best. It is about 10 years ago.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Pete Jasinski said:


> I'm not sure why they're not showing


 Me either. All that I see is a little white box with an "x" in it. 

Licha


----------



## Feather

Maggie,

You gorgeous thing! What cha got there?


----------



## Feather

Hi Licha,

I will email you my pictures, but I don't think that the pictures are that clear.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Thank you, Feather!!


----------



## littlestar

Ok here is my mug shot, lol
Me with 3 of my starlings, giving George my starling a kiss. 










Me with 4 of my pigeons









I'm getting yelled at, lol


----------



## flitsnowzoom

Too cute! Boy, that birdie sure is demanding.


----------



## Charis

Great pictures, Mary Ann.


----------



## Victor

*Pigeon People?*

It is wonderful that we can see what our fellow members look like. As someone mentioned before, we can put a face with the name now. This was a great idea Terry! 

Oh, some people imagin a " pigeon person" as some one dressed in an old battered overcoat with a stocking cap full of feathers. Well, if only the general population only knew!


----------



## Garye

> Oh, some people imagin a " pigeon person" as some one dressed in an old battered overcoat with a stocking cap full of feathers. Well, if only the general population only knew!


You do realize you just gave my description away. There's no need to bother with a picture of myself now.


----------



## Feefo

I am loving this thread! I specially like the "mug shots" of members with their birds. 

It is also nice to be reminded of how many young pigeon lovers there are around. I didn't discover pigeons until I was over 50, although I rescued my first starling when I was 30.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonmama

Boy, I wouldn't dare take a picture right now, and post it. I worked 12+ hrs. last night, had a floor full of moms/babies, and 4 more ladies that just walked in and delivered, kaboom. There were only 3 of us working, as one nurse called in sick, and believe me, we ran all night long. After I got home, I so looked forward to bed, and got woken up 4 times by the phone. The dogs weren't a problem at all, heck, there's nothing more they like than a spot under the covers with mom. Only problem with them is the picky, pokey toenails stabbing some part of the anatomy, or stinky dog feet in your face.
Daryl


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Your post made me laugh out loud, Daryl. We'll wait until you get a good night's sleep before taking a picture for PT, but we do hope to see your smiling face.


----------



## TheSnipes

pigeonmama said:


> ...had a floor full of moms/babies, and 4 more ladies that just walked in and delivered, kaboom.


LOL, when I read this I pictured it literally...the floor crowded with mothers and babies, mothers walking in and giving birth right in the midst of the crowd


----------



## Charis

TheSnipes said:


> LOL, when I read this I pictured it literally...the floor crowded with mothers and babies, mothers walking in and giving birth right in the midst of the crowd


Me too!


----------



## mr squeaks

Garye said:


> Uh... like...who are you talking about? I thought everyone important already showed themselves already.


Uhhh, *not quite,* Garye

OFF the top of my head...let's see...YOU, Pigeonmama, Pidgey, AZFiddler, Alvin (where are you??!)...am I missing some, fellow members??

AND, MAGGIE...You are a CUTIE and do NOT look like a mosquito with glasses! So there... 


Love and Hugs to ALl   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Feather

Ditto....all of your sentiments about pigeonmama. She makes me laugh every time I read her posts.

Now Maggie...I had to log on late last night to look at your picture again, and tell you goodnight.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, I think that if you don't post a picture, you should be banned from veiwing this thread!!!  
It just ain't fair..............so............come on you guys.........let's see the mugs...........
I'm loving seeing all the members and if you don't post a picture, there's no telling WHAT image I have of you in my head!  
Shi.......how bout' if we go find pictures of what we THINK the non-picture-posting members look like and post them. Then they'll HAVE to post a picture to prove that they don't REALLY look like we think they do!


----------



## mr squeaks

Such a FUN idea, Renee!

Only a slight problem...with me anyway...I still can't post pictures but have to rely on others...

Tell you what...you POST and I'll COMMENT...how's that???   

Shi (always willing to start a - uh - "conversation!") 

P.S. Boy, have I got a GREAT one for Pidgey!!


----------



## Feather

Renee, You are so funny! lol lol lol lol lol! Isn't that Daryl's picture on her posts?


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Such a FUN idea, Renee!
> 
> Only a slight problem...with me anyway...I still can't post pictures but have to rely on others...
> 
> Tell you what...you POST and I'll COMMENT...how's that???
> 
> Shi (always willing to start a - uh - "conversation!")


Oh sure..........get ME in trouble why don't ya??? I know that's what would happen, cause NO ONE has looked like what I pictured yet!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> Oh sure..........get ME in trouble why don't ya??? I know that's what would happen, cause NO ONE has looked like what I pictured yet!!


Renee, you have NO idea the comments I could make! Trust me, YOU will NOT be in trouble ALONE!

AND, look at Feather...she's already STARTED!! Wait till Daryl sees THAT comment!  

Mmmm, how about the THREE of us???   

Shi (never could stay out of "trouble!)


----------



## Feather

Actually that is one of my favorite pictures. 

But really who do you think I picture falling all the time and rolling down hills in the ice and snow? Her little hat stays on the whole time.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, sorry to cut and run........I'm going to fix dinner right now and MACARONI AND CHEESE!!!! We need a list of names.............


----------



## mr squeaks

Lovebirds said:


> Well, sorry to cut and run........I'm going to fix dinner right now and MACARONI AND CHEESE!!!! We need a list of names.............


Start with ones mentioned above in my post??

ENJOY your Mac 'n Cheese. Years ago, a friend told me how she make hers: something about mixing mild cheddar with minced onion (garlic too?) in with hot cooked macs and then adding milk to desired consistency...really GOOD!

Must make again!

Shi


----------



## Becca199212

Lovebirds said:


> NO ONE has looked like what I pictured yet!!


I've had to have some changes of gender!  
Shows how much notice I take! 
I did have some people sussed though, I knew you'd all wear bright colours and have smiley faces  
Lol Feather, yep I was just thinking the same thing...
I did expect people to look like their avatars, well at least the people who have people on their avatars!


----------



## Dezirrae

littlestar said:


>


Mary Ann - I just LOVE this picture!!! Hope you don't mind if I borrow it to send to some of my co-workers when I'm having a bad day


----------



## Lovebirds

mr squeaks said:


> Start with ones mentioned above in my post??
> 
> ENJOY your Mac 'n Cheese. Years ago, a friend told me how she make hers: something about mixing mild cheddar with minced onion (garlic too?) in with hot cooked macs and then adding milk to desired consistency...really GOOD!
> 
> Must make again!
> 
> Shi


I don't touch onions with a ten foot pole!! YUCK.........not putting the onions in this recipe or the mustard. Must be a California thing.........


----------



## sabina

ok i did it! i uploaded a picture to photobucket. even though i think most people have seen a hundred of my wedding and honeymoon pictures already  
now let's see if i can do it here...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Oh, I do love this thread. I hope others will post. If I can, you can!

Feather, thank you. 

Shi, I do so!

Maryann and Sabina - you are both beautiful to me.

Maryann, that last starling picture was really good - people can see up close how beautiful the feathers and coloring are on a starling. That was a great shot.


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT PIC, Sabrina...don't think we've seen this one before!! Well posted!

AND, Mary Ann, IF you had NOT posted your picture, that LAST shot of the Starling would have been my "picture" of you!!! Only teasing as you HAVE posted your pic before!

That IS a great birdie pic, tho!!  

For those who hesitate to post a picture, just remember, "outer" looks are just that and VERY subject to change over the years. What is INSIDE is what counts and we have some GORGEOUS/HANDSOME MEMBERS - age is only a number! 

I don't relate to a person's "looks" but "the person" I come to know over time. Posting a picture would _*never *_change my mind about a person. To me, the "spirit/soul" is where it's at! 

Hugs

Shi


----------



## mr squeaks

Lady Tarheel said:


> Oh, I do love this thread. I hope others will post. If I can, you can!
> 
> Feather, thank you.
> 
> *Shi, I do so!*


ROFL...you do NOT!    

However, I DO have to admit that the image IS quite a FUNNY ONE!! Thanks for the laughter! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## sabina

*picture of Aias*

ok now that i've figured out how to do this...here's Aias on our roof feeding the pigeons...


----------



## Victor

Is he trying to FLY ?


----------



## Feather

Sabina,

The two of you are such a striking looking couple. I like Aias's T-shirt. 

Victor.... He is up there certifying those birds for their pilots license.


----------



## Dezirrae

LOL!!! This is fun 

We now have 58 pic.s posted on the Photobucket PigeonTalk site - so keep them coming!!

Some _little birdie_ rolleyes: ) went back to the beginning of this thread and copied/posted all the pictures that weren't there already


----------



## Feather

Thanks Dez!


----------



## pigeonmama

Yes, my avatar is a picture of me(on a good day) 
Daryl
and the hat doesn't stay on when I fall down.


----------



## Lovebirds

Lovebirds said:


> Shi.......how bout' if we go find pictures of what we THINK the non-picture-posting members look like and post them. Then they'll HAVE to post a picture to prove that they don't REALLY look like we think they do!


Ok. I'll get started. Pigeonmama, you're the FIRST in line....


----------



## Lovebirds

*PIDGEY is next..........*

smile........you know that's you!!


----------



## Feather

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. I'll get started. Pigeonmama, you're the FIRST in line....


Its a good thing she is wearing a helmet with straps.


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL Feather, I thought Renee was talking about the baby being Daryl.


----------



## Feather

Oh! Lol...I thought about that too for a minute. Then I remembered that our Daryl works at the hospital welcoming these little ones into the world. Anyways she needs that helmet.


----------



## octavia137

ryannon said:


> Congratulations on your marriage - you're a very elegant-looking couple
> 
> And welcome to Pigeon-Talk!


THANK YOU


----------



## blkramhemi

hello all how do i post pics????


----------



## Happy

*Old, But still going!!!*

OK, Here's the only up to date pic. I have that is under 100kb's.... Lot of miles on this ole guy, but not as many as Ole George Hi George..........
Happy


----------



## mr squeaks

HEY! WAY TO GO, HAPPY!! I can see why your "handle" is "Happy!"  

However, DO strike "old" from your vocabulary...ain't no such thing! I have more years than you do and have no idea what "that" word means! 

Nice start there, Renee...perfect for Daryl...

mmmm, now Pidgey, on the other hand...he's tall, so I always thought of a Great Dane looking down at us "shorter" folk...of course, he would also have a Daschund along with him as well as some pigeons!  

Shi


----------



## CHRISTIN RN

Dezirrae said:


> Terry - you gave me an idea with your post  Why not just create a login/password that we can all use.
> 
> So, I've created a "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket. Go to http://photobucket.com/[/QUOTE]
> K..., DEZ, HOWEVER, ONLY SEE RENEE & ME!?????????


----------



## Dezirrae

CHRISTIN RN said:


> KEEP CHECKING THE PHOTO BUCKET, DEZ, HOWEVER, ONLY SEE RENEE & ME!?????????


I think I know what happened and I'll have to go back and edit my original instructions. It seemed easier to just post pictures directly after logging into the account rather than going into the "Mug Shots" album - so I figured why complicate things.

Login to the "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket (http://photobucket.com/login), but don't go into the MugShots album. If you already have that album bookmarked, click on the "back to PigeonTalk" link on the left side of the screen or click on the "my album" tab. Then you can re-bookmark the page  Hope that makes sense (still on my first cup of java)


----------



## arnieismybaby

I know I'm not around that often - my working life never really allows me a lot of spare time - but when I find the time I just love popping in here to see what is going on.

Spotted this thread - which is a wonderful idea - great pictures of some pretty amazing members  I'll put one up of me, although I hate having my picture taken, agreed to this one because its me with my little angel - Arnie.  


Michelle


----------



## Dezirrae

Great photo arnieismybaby -- so glad you posted 



blkramhemi said:


> hello all how do i post pics????


This link/thread will give you the steps to post pictures (or you can attach a picture to your post by scrolling down to "Manage Attachments" below the post window): http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7005

We do have a photo album set up for Pigeon Talk on Photobucket for these mug shots. To post your own photo on the "PigeonTalk" account on Photobucket, go to http://photobucket.com/login 
Username: PigeonTalk
Password: PT123456

Once logged in, simply upload your photo. Remember to label your photo with your screen name so we all remember down the road.

Then, if you want to show your picture here, just cut/paste the IMG Code displayed below your Photobucket photo into the post here on PT following the instructions on the link/thread above 

PM me if you have any difficulty.


----------



## Feather

Happy said:


> OK, Here's the only up to date pic. I have that is under 100kb's.... Lot of miles on this ole guy, but not as many as Ole George Hi George..........
> Happy


Nice to meet you Happy! You have a perfect handle.

Michelle it is so nice to see you and Arnie as well.


----------



## blkramhemi

ok i think i got it...... thanks dezirrae.....







ok that was to easy...... Hello Guys.... heres me and one of my cocks.... i know!!!! he needs a shave.... lol







heres the next days photo


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos, blkramhemi. What is the color called of that beautiful bird on your shoulder?

Terry


----------



## sabina

hey--thanks maggie, shi, and feather! as for what aias was doing in that picture...moxie actually took that pic while she was here dropping off bb king...so you'd have to ask one of them! come to think of it, moxie hasn't posted her picture yet. so raina if you don't do it soon, we'll have to post one for you...


----------



## Victor

*ok that was to easy...... Hello Guys.... heres me and one of my cocks.... i know!!!! he needs a shave.... lol *

Hi blkramhemi, nice pijjie ya have there, but who needs to shave? Nice picture of the both of you!

This is so cool seeing everyone! I am having a great time seeing the members _and the posts too_!


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT PICTURES, BRH! Love your pigeon...what a beautiful one!!

GREAT AVATAR TOO!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Dezirrae

I'm so glad this thread was started! Like said Victor - seeing all the pictures PLUS the posts is great 

Still a few members who haven't posted photos though..... comeon everyone 



blkramhemi said:


> ok i think i got it...... thanks dezirrae.....


You're quite welcome blkramhemi  You have one gorgeous piji there! Has he had babies? Bet they look just as striking.


----------



## blkramhemi

Thanks everyone for the Comps..... He is an '07 Almond Grizzled..... No babies yet!!! hes working on it.... yeah i thought the avatar would fit.... thanks guys... ok Victor its me needing the shave, you saw that huh????


----------



## BirdDogg10

Heh this thread's been interesting. I don't have a pic of myself to post at the moment but I'll try to find one.


----------



## Vasp

Going to try to find one of me. =) It would be hard to grab all of my doves, pigeons and the goose and huddle around the webcam, but I think it can be done.


----------



## mr squeaks

Vasp said:


> Going to try to find one of me. =) It would be hard to grab all of my doves, pigeons and the goose and huddle around the webcam, but I think it can be done.


uh huh, Vasp...just be sure your FACE is showing!     

Shi


----------



## amyable

Hi, I've just been browsing Photobucket and didn't realise I'd missed seeing so many faces. I've going over the thread now to catch up on you all, it's really interesting.  
It's funny how you don't realise you have a subconscious image in your head of how someone looks and then when you actually see them, quite often it's not the same, well not in all cases!

By the way very nice to 'meet' you Cynthia and John, ( John you were one who I had got right.)  

Chriss80, it's good to see yours and your lovely husband, it will make it a bit easier if we're going to try and meet up with Tipsey soon. I'll try and find one I'm prepare to show of me, although I hate them, I think someone else must have jumped in front of the camera when the picture is being taken as I always say, 'that's not me is it?'  

Good to meet you all.  

Janet


----------



## chriss80

Janet, I am sure is not as bad as you think. I sometimes see some pictures of me and I think that are terrible but then when I look again at them after a year I don’t think they are that bad and vice versa. I think is just the perception for the moment on things.

Is sure is great to see Cynthia, she is so lovely.


----------



## chriss80

I was just thinking of something funny. They say dogs look like their owners but do pigeons resemble their owners too?


----------



## Victor

*Introducing Drake Alan*

Hi all~

Some of you have asked for a recent photo of my now 6 month old grandson and hopefully future Pigeon Talk young-un (like big brother Coolpigeon) so here he is...(Papa's baby) Gramma will argue that.

Isn't he just the prettiest baby in the whole wide world!


----------



## Reti

chriss80 said:


> I was just thinking of something funny. They say dogs look like their owners but do pigeons resemble their owners too?



A classmate last year said I look like a bird.  

Reti


----------



## Reti

Victor said:


> Hi all~
> 
> Some of you have asked for a recent photo of my now 6 month old grandson and hopefully future Pigeon Talk young-un (like big brother Coolpigeon) so here he is...(Papa's baby) Gramma will argue that.
> 
> Isn't he just the prettiest baby in the whole wide world!


He certainly is Victor.
His smile is just beautiful.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds

Victor said:


> Hi all~
> 
> Some of you have asked for a recent photo of my now 6 month old grandson and hopefully future Pigeon Talk young-un (like big brother Coolpigeon) so here he is...(Papa's baby) Gramma will argue that.
> 
> Isn't he just the prettiest baby in the whole wide world!


Cute as button........that's for sure.


----------



## Skyeking

Victor,

My....my... how he has grown, and he certainly is a real doll. That smile is priceless.

Thanks for updating us, at that age they change as they grow so much. Uh....please don't wait until he is 10 to update again....


----------



## Dezirrae

Victor said:


> Hi all~
> 
> Some of you have asked for a recent photo of my now 6 month old grandson and hopefully future Pigeon Talk young-un (like big brother Coolpigeon) so here he is...(Papa's baby) Gramma will argue that.
> 
> Isn't he just the prettiest baby in the whole wide world!


Awwww Victor - he is (as I used to say when I was about 3 or 4) so Antsom!! That smile can't help but capture your heart


----------



## Feather

Reti said:


> He certainly is Victor.
> His smile is just beautiful.
> 
> Reti


Oh yes...Isn't he the angel with all those teeth.


----------



## TAWhatley

Yes, Drake Alan is just totally precious and a most handsome baby! The smile is priceless!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

OK, I'm gonna say it...A CHIP OFF THE OLE GRANDPA BLOCK!!

LOVE the picture, Victor...WHAT A SMILE!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## amyable

> do pigeons resemble their owners too?


Well if not in looks then in character maybe!

Reti, I'll have to go back and look at your mug shot, must have missed that similarity.  

(Chris, the reason pictures of yourself don't look so bad twelve months on is that you always wish you could look as you did in the past.) 

Victor's little grandson is so cute, a lovely age.


----------



## TheSnipes

Reti said:


> A classmate last year said I look like a bird.
> 
> Reti


I've been told I was turning into one


----------



## Birdmom4ever

TheSnipes said:


> I've been told I was turning into one


Me, too. Hubby refers to my "bird DNA" 'cause I always wake up when it gets light.


----------



## Whitefeather

Reti said:


> A classmate last year said I look like a bird.
> 
> Reti


You're not alone, Reti. When I was in school, I was nicknamed 'Birdlegs'.  

It's funny now, but I wasn't too humored by the nickname back then, even though my legs were pretty thin
& probably *did* resemble a couple of bird legs.  

Cindy


----------



## Maggie-NC

Victor, what a cutie-pie Drake is - looks a lot like Alex to me. That smile could melt an iceberg. Lets send him out to CA to smile at MJ's anti-pigeon neighbor and let her know this is what a pigeon lover looks like.


----------



## blkramhemi

Funny..... i get that alot from the wife....


Birdmom4ever said:


> Me, too. Hubby refers to my "bird DNA" 'cause I always wake up when it gets light.


----------



## Rooster2312

This is such a great thread that allows us all to get to know our fellow pigeon friends a little better .

I was going to wait till I get a better photo (preferably one that includes my pigeons)......but I thought I may as well show my ugly mug now incase you all thought I was in hiding!!

This was taken last June at my nursing graduation. It was a bit windy just like my previous graduation so my hair is all over the place (again!)...but at least it was a dry and sunny!! My hood also refused to stay put over my shoulders. I look like a dogs dinner!!

Lindi


----------



## Charis

Rooster2312 said:


> This is such a great thread that allows us all to get to know our fellow pigeon friends a little better .
> 
> I was going to wait till I get a better photo (preferably one that includes my pigeons)......but I thought I may as well show my ugly mug now incase you all thought I was in hiding!!
> 
> This was taken last June at my nursing graduation. It was a bit windy just like my previous graduation so my hair is all over the place (again!)...but at least it was a dry and sunny!! My hood also refused to stay put over my shoulders. I look like a dogs dinner!!
> 
> Lindi


You look just gorgeous!


----------



## Rooster2312

Charis said:


> You look just gorgeous!


Aww Thank you Charis  blush!!

Lindi


----------



## Feefo

Wow, Lindi! I wish I looked like a dog's dinner! 

Lovely to "meet" you!

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks

I agree with Charis, Lindi! You are much too hard on yourself!

Of course, most of us do tend to be more critical of ourselves...at times...

Love and Hugs

Shi 
& Squeaks (who says that he only has "bad" feather days when he's molting...and even then, he's _still_ *handsome!)*


----------



## Reti

AZWhitefeather said:


> You're not alone, Reti. When I was in school, I was nicknamed 'Birdlegs'.
> 
> It's funny now, but I wasn't too humored by the nickname back then, even though my legs were pretty thin
> & probably *did* resemble a couple of bird legs.
> 
> Cindy



Isn't it funny, when you're young you get offended about such remarks. Later you don't care, you even think it's funny.

Reti


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Rooster2312 said:


> This is such a great thread that allows us all to get to know our fellow pigeon friends a little better .
> 
> I was going to wait till I get a better photo (preferably one that includes my pigeons)......but I thought I may as well show my ugly mug now incase you all thought I was in hiding!!
> 
> This was taken last June at my nursing graduation. It was a bit windy just like my previous graduation so my hair is all over the place (again!)...but at least it was a dry and sunny!! My hood also refused to stay put over my shoulders. I look like a dogs dinner!!
> 
> Lindi


We should all look so bad! The others are right--you're gorgeous.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lindi - you're lovely. Would love to see one of you in your nurse's uniform.

You know, we're still missing a lot of members' pictures - for example, Phil, Brad, Pidgey (but I think he is working on it), warriec, alvin, and many, many more.


----------



## Pidgey

Tried too many times--broke the camera.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds

Pidgey said:


> Tried too many times--broke the camera.
> 
> Pidgey


CHICKEN!!! BOK! BOK! BOK!!!!


----------



## Pidgey

The chicken did NOT cross the road to break the camera! 

Pidgey


----------



## mini paul

*Here My Pic*

Great pic`s guys nice to see you all, now my turn lol.


----------



## Lovebirds

mini paul said:


> Great pic`s guys nice to see you all, now my turn lol.


----------



## Margarret

Good pics Paul. It's nice to see what you look like. Looks like a sunny day behind you there in the 2nd picture. Didn't know you had them in England Just kidding. I should talk. It's been raining for three days now, heavy at times. One more day and I'm growing webs between my toes. Thanks for posting the pics.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Paul, nice to see you.


----------



## Dezirrae

So nice to "meet" you Paul! 

Gotta side with everyone Lindi - if that's your bad photo day - can you share  And congrats on graduating! Any particular specialty in nursing?

Y'll in CA have got to catch a break Margaret  Fires earlier in the year, now too much rain & mudslides?  Hope you and all your feather (and non-feathered) friends are doing okay!


----------



## TAWhatley

Maggie,

There should be a picture of Brad here on Pigeon-Talk somewhere .. it would be from a good while ago, but I'm sure he posted at least one here.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

TAWhatley said:


> Maggie,
> 
> There should be a picture of Brad here on Pigeon-Talk somewhere .. it would be from a good while ago, but I'm sure he posted at least one here.
> 
> Terry


He did...was in the threat about Hissy and when he and Ron took Hissy to live with Jimmy...

Still don't know how to pull up a thread, but I know others do... 

Shi


----------



## maryjane

Lady Tarheel said:


> Victor, what a cutie-pie Drake is - looks a lot like Alex to me. That smile could melt an iceberg. Lets send him out to CA to smile at MJ's anti-pigeon neighbor and let her know this is what a pigeon lover looks like.


HA! Yes, let's!! No wait, we don't want that darling baby anywhere near those mean vibes.  Everyone looks great, it is really so nice to see people.


----------



## Pidgey

This link'll take you right to him, he's the yellow one (I think):

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=145165&postcount=24

Pidgey


----------



## Dezirrae

Pidgey said:


> This link'll take you right to him, he's the yellow one (I think):
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=145165&postcount=24
> 
> Pidgey


Holy cow! Ah I mean... nevermind  What type is that one?


----------



## Pidgey

Dezirrae said:


> Holy cow! Ah I mean... nevermind  What type is that one?


Canadian.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Baaaaaad Pidgey. You do know Brad's gonna get you for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man, I sure wish Jimmy Renex and Jazaroo would come back on - at least from time to time.


----------



## Pidgey

Lady Tarheel said:


> Baaaaaad Pidgey. You do know Brad's gonna get you for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And he'd have a darn fun time doing it, too! That's what I'm here for: to help people have a good time on Pigeon-Talk.

Pidgey the Enabler


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

That was a really nice photo that you sent to her, Pidgey. Where'd you have it taken?

Licha


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Pidgey said:


> This link'll take you right to him, he's the yellow one (I think):
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=145165&postcount=24
> 
> Pidgey


Very funny, Pidgey, but I know you're using humor to avoid the fact that you have not posted a picture of yourself.


----------



## Guest

heres me lol


----------



## Guest

and again lol


----------



## Guest

lol and again


----------



## Lovebirds

Nice to meet you Barlbymark. Good pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks

Thanks for the Brad pic, Pidgey...you're my hero...kinda, sorta...

   

That was ONE big PYTHON...(NOT Brad!)  

Shi


----------



## italianbird101

Finaly got to add photo. Realy enjoyed seeing everyone. Mel


----------



## Poulette

*Tigeon and me *

This is my feral who doesn't want to go out with his flock anymore  
And with ringneck doves very tame too!

Suz.


----------



## Charis

Cute pictures.  You appear to be much adored by your little family flock.


----------



## horsesgot6

What Great Pictures Of everyone.


----------



## Vasp

I'm so glad I've met all of you people. I think you're all so wonderful (even if you are a clown like Pidgey, for instance) and up to this day I hadn't thought I'd meet people so interested in birds as I am. All of us are unique and there's no other way I'd have it. It's great to know so many great bird folks. 


Vasp
(I'll attempt to get a photo... Been sick lately and I think Moody would break the camera upon seeing it...... )


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Poulette said:


> This is my feral who doesn't want to go out with his flock anymore
> And with ringneck doves very tame too!
> 
> Suz.


Adorable! Love the one with the dove perched on the side of your face, and the kisses, too.


----------



## Pidgey

Let's see if this works...










Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen

Hey Pidgey!

Oh boy.....I had already logged out, but when I checked my email and saw that it was _you_ who had finally posted a picture, I had to come right back and check it out.....LOL.

Very nice to finally see what you look like! Not too shabby! 

Linda


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Nice smile, Pidgey! 

(With a fuller white beard and hair, and some rouge on the cheeks, my idea of Santa Claus when I was a kid. Uh ... are your eyes blue? Santa has to have blue eyes). 

Great thread.

Waiting to see Phil show up. Unless I've missed him.

I'm in the process of moving (250 meters away). Hilde's doing most of the work so far. Will be very busy for a month or so. I posted a link to a video clip of me and Hilde with pigeon Osk-gurr last March, 2007, but will update with a photo here, sometime. Osk-gurr had a paralyzed right wing, and she went to re-habber Christa G. in August or thereabouts, and has been reported by Christa to be flying again! Takes off a bit sluggishly, but can rise a couple of meters or so, in the aviary.

Wish me success in re-homing Wieteke.

Larry


----------



## Matt D.

Pidgey said:


> Let's see if this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pidgey


You look just like my biology teacher! I guess its the microscope?


----------



## Maggie-NC

LOL, Aw shucks, ain't he just the cutest little fella......twinkly eyes, big smile, and all those pigeon reference books close at hand to help us all out.

You da man, Pidgey.


----------



## Lovebirds

Well Pidgey........it's about DARN time!! Good to see you finally, BUT........not what I pictured at all.


----------



## Reti

Lovebirds said:


> Well Pidgey........it's about DARN time!! Good to see you finally, BUT........not what I pictured at all.



Ditto on that 

Reti


----------



## Reti

Best of luck with Wietecke, Larry.

Where is the video?

reti


----------



## Victor

Very pleased to finally " meet" ya Pidgey!


----------



## Pidgey

Victor said:


> Very pleased to finally " meet" ya Pidgey!


Likewise. I find it difficult to believe, though, that nobody has mentioned that plaque above the microscope yet.

Pidgey


----------



## Vasp

'The trouble with some people is that they won't admit their faults. I'd admit mine - if I had any.'
 

How typical!


----------



## sheridangirl

Hi Everyone, 
Here we are, the pet rescuers. This my husband, our boy and I. Sorry, I don't have a photo with Gonzo and I because he is not tame enough yet....but he's coming along...This thread is a great idea. It is great to put the face to the name. [URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Victor

_''The trouble with some people is that they won't admit their faults. I'd admit mine - if I had any.''_

Oh, I saw it Pidgey. It brought a smile to my face. I just figured. yep, thats would be pidgey! 

Sheridangirl , great picture of you and your family.


----------



## mr squeaks

Well, well, well, MIRACLES DO HAPPEN!!

Pidgey posted a pic! Will wonders never cease...and a very nice one at that!!

I saw the plaque right away and read it FAST, thinking the picture would "reduce" and then I wouldn't be able to read it! A TRUE Pidgey "saying!"

MY question is: WHO are the people in the background picture??

Larry, I _think_ Pidgey has brown eyes...sorry...there goes Santa...(actually, Pidgey and Santa simply do not compute! In fact, I'm ROFL...how hysterical!) besides, with all the pijies, he has no place to keep Reindeer

Shi


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

The plaque is one of the first things that I noticed, too, and read to my mom, brother, and dad. It made every one of us laugh. It sure fits Mr. Pidgey.
Pidgey, you seem to keep getting younger and younger as the years go by. So, what's the trick?

Licha 


*Me with my fiddle.*









*Me with a new pidgey that was given to me.*


----------



## pigeonmama

Shi said it right when she said "plague" instead of plaque. Pidgey's favorite recreation, picking on poor little old yankee women. 
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Pidgey, you seem to keep getting younger and younger as the years go by. So, what's the trick?
> 
> Licha


Well, I'm sure that if I told you the truth, you wouldn't like it...

The fact is that as we age, our skin loses its elasticity and so we get wrinkles. The only practical way of keeping wrinkles to a minimum is to keep gaining weight to stretch out the skin so that they don't form.

Cheeseburgers, kid. Lots and lots of cheeseburgers!



pigeonmama said:


> Shi said it right when she said "plague" instead of plaque. Pidgey's favorite recreation, picking on poor little old yankee women.
> Daryl


Lin's a Yankee, too, you know!

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Goodness gracious! I could have sworn that the word "cheeseburger" would be in your next post! (For the rest of the PT members: I was having trouble getting my medical to fly and Dr. Pidgey gave me a prescription with the word "cheeseburgers" written all over it.) 
No, Pidgey, what it truly must be is that the older I get, the younger the ELDERLY look. 

Licha


----------



## Pidgey

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> No, Pidgey, what it truly must be is that the older I get, the younger the ELDERLY look.
> 
> Licha


Pigeonmama,

And you think I treat you rough! Be glad you don't have Licha after you. Come to think of it, she got a lot of us with that barb...

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey,
I didn't know Lin was a yankee, too. Must be why she's such a cutie.
Daryl


----------



## Pidgey

Pennsylvania Dutch, from just northwest of Philadelphia.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Been down that way, to Lititz (sp?) to pick up lots of white chicken eggs. Very beautiful area.
Daryl
And very good food


----------



## Pidgey

And she tends to exhaust my supply of forgiveness for Yankees, too, so that's why there's little-to-none left over. By the way, Pigeonmama, I see that Licha's loading up for another shot so you might wanna' duck. She'll probably be shooting at me but, for a half-pint, she uses a pretty big scatter gun.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

Well, she didn't manage to get that (no doubt) poisoned reply posted. I'll bet she just ran out of energy and had to go get a cheeseburger to recharge.

Pidgey


----------



## LondonPigeon

Rooster2312 said:


> This is such a great thread that allows us all to get to know our fellow pigeon friends a little better .
> 
> I was going to wait till I get a better photo (preferably one that includes my pigeons)......but I thought I may as well show my ugly mug now incase you all thought I was in hiding!!
> 
> This was taken last June at my nursing graduation. It was a bit windy just like my previous graduation so my hair is all over the place (again!)...but at least it was a dry and sunny!! My hood also refused to stay put over my shoulders. I look like a dogs dinner!!
> 
> Lindi


You're really pretty

and Licha, you look really pretty with the pigeon and red dress


----------



## Maggie-NC

Pidgey, I did notice the plaque but figured it was a "prop" to get our attention because we all know you are not really that way....................... BTW, I love the desk.

Alice, you are pretty enough to be a movie star. So very nice to see you.

LP - would love to see your picture too.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Pidgey said:


> By the way, Pigeonmama, I see that Licha's loading up for another shot so you might wanna' duck. She'll probably be shooting at me but, for a half-pint, she uses a pretty big scatter gun.
> 
> Pidgey


Don Pidgey!  Pigeonmama is NOT ancient like you and therefore it is OBVIOUS that I was not talking about her! 
I will not say what I came to my mind about this post (how dare you call ME an "half-pint!") IF you tell us who the folks are in the picture on your desk. You can't get away THAT easily, you know.

Licha


----------



## Pidgey

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> (how dare you call ME an "half-pint!") IF you tell us who the folks are in the picture on your desk. You can't get away THAT easily, you know.
> 
> Licha


You wouldn't be a half-pint if you'd only eat more cheeseburgers.

Ancestors.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

Pssst, Licha,
Don't tell anyone, but I'm older than Pidgey. He just looks older !! 
Daryl


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Awesome photos Pidgey (why were you so reluctant?), Alice and Sheridan Girl. You're all beautiful.


----------



## Feather

We really have some nice looking members.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Pidgey said:


> You wouldn't be a half-pint if you'd only eat more cheeseburgers.
> 
> Ancestors.
> 
> Pidgey


Hump. THAT won't do for an answer. Did you expect me to believe they were your neighbors?? 
You're gonna' have to better that THAT, don Pidgey. 



Lady Tarheel said:


> Alice, you are pretty enough to be a movie star. So very nice to see you.


 Oh dear, Maggie, that would never do.  I am so camera shy it ain't funny. Thank you for the compliment, though. 

Licha


----------



## Garye

*What's wrong with being a Yank?*

To Pidgey:
What's wrong with being a Yank? By-the-way, I always had Pidgey pictured as being a female. That is until now. Boy what a shock!  

All of these pix on this thread - I thought I had a vivid pic of each of you in my mind and then I see the pix - and it's like, _no way_!

I'd better not post my pic. Better to have you guys keep thinking of me the same way. A pic would ruin that.


----------



## mr squeaks

pigeonmama said:


> Shi said it right when she said "plague" instead of plaque. Pidgey's favorite recreation, picking on poor little old yankee women.
> Daryl


Sorry that you caught that Daryl...I just happened to re-read what I wrote and thought, THAT'S not the way to spell "plaque!"  

Now corrected... 

Shi


----------



## Pidgey

Garye said:


> To Pidgey:
> What's wrong with being a Yank?


Well... to a Southerner... uhh... and if the Yank in question is Pigeonmama in particular... I just don't think you can understand. It's a feud. And it goes back a long way.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Well... to a Southerner... uhh... and if the Yank in question is Pigeonmama in particular... I just don't think you can understand. *It's a feud*. And it goes back a long way.
> 
> Pidgey


Yeah, called *"The Civil War: Modern Day!"*

I do believe that Pidgey thinks the "South" will rise again...whether he can keep up is something else again... 

Shi
a.k.a. Desert Fire, who loves to tease BOTH sides...any and every chance I get!


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> Well... to a Southerner... uhh... and if the Yank in question is Pigeonmama in particular... I just don't think you can understand. It's a feud. And it goes back a long way.
> 
> Pidgey


Watch it, Pidgey !!! Respect your elders, sonny!!
Daryl


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Pidgey said:


> Well... to a Southerner... uhh... and if the Yank in question is Pigeonmama in particular... I just don't think you can understand. It's a feud. And it goes back a long way.
> 
> Pidgey


 Yes, Garye, don Pidgey gets into a lot of feuds. 
Just don't tell the kids, because I'm sure they'd be really disappointed in him; I'm sure they don't know that ol' Santa is _so_ naughty all year.

Licha


----------



## jojo67

Here's me the wife and youngest son.


----------



## TAWhatley

jojo67 said:


> Here's me the wife and youngest son.


Pleased to meet you and your family! Thanks for the photo!

Terry


----------



## Reti

Nice to meet you jojo and family.

Reti


----------



## bigislerollers

My wife and I at the Waipio Valley Lookout on the Big Island of Hawaii.











Me and a sunbathing green seaturtle at Punaluu Beach Park, Big Island, Hawaii










Aloha, Dexter


----------



## Skyeking

It's very nice to meet you and your wife, Dexter. Your pictures are very nice! Please share your pigeon interests with us sometime.

Thank you for sharing, and Welcome to Pigeon Talk!


----------



## Feefo

Nice to meet you both Dexter, but I am sooo jealous of your location. Here summer has been accurately described as "Two hot afternoons and a thunder storm".

Cynthia


----------



## amyable

Cynthia, you're so right, in fact didn't we have summer two weeks ago?  

Bigislerollers,
What a fabulous location, if we don't all move to New Zealand we might have to come to Hawaii.


----------



## bigislerollers

Aloha All,
Thank you all for the warm welcome.
Cynthia and Amyable don't be too jealous of our weather here, in fact we have been having very heavy rains and major storms for about the past month. It's so bad in fact that on Saturday, certain parts of the island got between *8 to 18 inches *of rain within 24 hours. Our island right now is under a flash flood warning. 
It's been so bad that I haven't been able to fly my Birmingham Rollers since last week Monday, This is the first time I haven't flown at least on kit of birds a day since getting back into the hobby 2 years ago.
It's not all bad though, here is a picture of Mauna Kea (White Mountain), taken from Hilo Bay during a break in the weather last week sometime. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

bigislerollers said:


> My wife and I at the Waipio Valley Lookout on the Big Island of Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and a sunbathing green seaturtle at Punaluu Beach Park, Big Island, Hawaii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aloha, Dexter


So nice to meet you--and gorgeous photos. I'm a roller fan myself. I'd love to see some pictures of your pigeons in flight some time.

-Cathy


----------



## mr squeaks

All I can say, Dexter...is that your pictures gave me "goose bumps!" They sure get MY vote for "backgrounds" of the YEAR! ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!! Thank you for posting them!

My friends, who have visited your lovely paradise, have just raved...my mother was born in Hawaii.

WELCOME TO PT TO YOU AND YOUR LOVELY WIFE!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> WELCOME TO PT TO YOU AND YOUR LOVELY WIFE!
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Don't forget the turtle!

Pidgey


----------



## eric98223

*better late then never*

well better late then never im uploading my mug. in front of my new loft. see it at http://www.photobucket.com/albums/jj55/eric98223 or ask me


----------



## Feather

That is a beautiful loft!


----------



## eric98223

thank you feather. did the link work?


----------



## Garye

> well better late then never im uploading my mug. in front of my new loft. see it at http://www.photobucket.com/albums/jj55/eric98223 or ask me


I just showed your loft to my pigeon Maggie. 

She looked at it in awe: "_They've got all of that!_ How come I can't have that too?"

Me: "Because I can't afford it."

I just hope that you're happy now that you've just made my pigeon jealous. I can only imagine what she'll be asking for this Christmas!


----------



## Charis

Hi Eric, 
Nice to meet you. We're neighbors, sort of.
Cool loft.


----------



## Dezirrae

eric98223 said:


> We all entered this world naked bloody, scared, confused, and screaming. With any luck, the fun doesn't have to end there!


Hi Eric - My compliments on your tag line - ROFL  

Hope you're managing to stay warm! Had a friend who was stationed in Spokan and I remember her saying how cold it is.... Brrrrrr. Thanks for the pictures - your loft is really nice looking!



little bird said:


> I have sent a pic to Pete to put on this thread. There have been so many beautiful people posted, I figured I'd help balance things with my mug,....can't do anything about it.....it's been 68 years in the making. Hope my babies make up for my plainness.....the little feathered brats!
> BTW....today is the 21st anniversary of my Weavie coming to live with me. Weavie is in my avatar......my Little Bird.


Now... now... no need to be so modest - if you were so "plain" your babies wouldn't be preening you! 68 years make the eyes really twinkle  Congrats on your anniversary as well - 21 yrs IS impressive!!


----------



## Charis

Little Bird, It's so nice to put a face with the name and you don't look so old as you make yourself sound. Your companions are adorable.


----------



## mr squeaks

HEY, NONA and ERIC...welcome to the MUG LIST with the rest of us!!!  

THANKS for posting!!

Uh, Eric...VERY nice loft! BUT, WHY aren't you wearing a coat??? That white stuff IS snow, right???  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley

*Congrats Little Bird and Weavie!*

Happiest of decades together to you and Weavie! This is just so special!

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx

ok, ok, since Sabina threatened to put one of her pics of me up, i'll put one up. The ones she has of me are all squinty from the sun, 
So, i added to the photobucket, i guess i'm at capacity? 
Ones of me spacing out, and it looks like i was deep in thought about how to pull my teddy bears head off!  
I saw the pic later, and was like, what the heck am i doing to his head! I had one hand around his throat, one on his head! I guess thats the only form of animal cruelty i'll perform, AKA my michael vick moment!
So nice to see everyone in a picture! It is true, no one looks like i thought they would!


----------



## TAWhatley

xxmoxiexx said:


> ok, ok, since Sabina threatened to put one of her pics of me up, i'll put one up. The ones she has of me are all squinty from the sun,
> So, i added to the photobucket, i guess i'm at capacity?
> Ones of me spacing out, and it looks like i was deep in thought about how to pull my teddy bears head off!
> I saw the pic later, and was like, what the heck am i doing to his head! I had one hand around his throat, one on his head! I guess thats the only form of animal cruelty i'll perform, AKA my michael vick moment!
> So nice to see everyone in a picture! It is true, no one looks like i thought they would!


We need the link Moxie  

Terry


----------



## bigislerollers

Birdmom4ever said:


> So nice to meet you--and gorgeous photos. I'm a roller fan myself. I'd love to see some pictures of your pigeons in flight some time.
> 
> -Cathy


Aloha Cathy,
Nice to see another roller fan on this site. As soon as this rain lets up and we get some sun, I'll try and get some pic's of my birds. Hopefully they'll be doing their thing in the air and I'll be lucky enough to get a pic of it. We'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996

Raina, you're beautiful!!

Here are the pictures that Raina posted on photobucket:




*Raina AKA xxmoxiexx*​


----------



## Maggie-NC

Eric, nice to see you. You have a wonderful loft and beautiful pigeons. Brrrrrr, looks mighty cold where you live.

Nona, my e-mail buddy, you look as lovely outside as I know you are inside. Your babies sure do love you TOO.

Moxie, so very nice to see you. You are lovely too. Love the hair and twinkly eyes.  

I love this thread!


----------



## xxmoxiexx

LOL! I'm tempted to say how you guys are so lovely too, but i fear it will turn into a shouting match of, "no, YOU are lovelier!" "NO!! YOU are the PRETTY one!"


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Now Now I think I am the fairest of them all. See what you think.

Randy


----------



## Matt D.

hillfamilyloft said:


> Now Now I think I am the fairest of them all. See what you think.
> 
> Randy


I would have to agree.


----------



## TAWhatley

Many thanks to all our members who have so willingly participated in this thread! Your participation is greatly appreciated and has been greatly enjoyed by our members. Let's keep it going!

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx

i think we have the cutest members of ANY forum EVER!
I think those good looks are totally passed on to the pigeon babies on here too!
Randy, what is the board behind you? Are you a teacher? I see it says science projects on there?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Yes I am a science and math teacher. We were having fun with I-photo on the mac. The kids had a great time with it. Love to see pics of all the rest of you. 

Randy


----------



## Charis

hillfamilyloft said:


> Yes I am a science and math teacher. We were having fun with I-photo on the mac. The kids had a great time with it. Love to see pics of all the rest of you.
> 
> Randy


I like the cone head look!


----------



## eric98223

thank you all my loft was actually relitivly inexpensive to build we have a local supplier who builds the fiberglass coated plywood that they use for semi trailers and that is what i used for the floor. what they sell for scraps are 5' by 7-8' and go for $1 a square foot that makes up my sub floor on 2x6 then i flipped it over and covered the loft floor with expanded metal grate 25.00 a sheet on craigslist.
metal roofing at 5.00 a 2x10 sheet on cl also then just stud grade 2x4 and a LOT of welded wire and hardware cloth. 

charis yes we are neighbors kind of i grew up in portland and graduated from benson hs and as to why i dont have a coat on, my loft is actually only 20 feet out my back door so unless im doing a lot out there i dont always grab one. besides it was 22 deg that day withc is balmy compared to the -3 from the week before!

also if someone could help me , why wont it let me use a yahoo address on here for my e mail i dont have another.

if anyone has questions its [email protected]

it is good to see all of you and i hope that beteween racing and training i will still have enough time to stop by often
oh yeah the new water heaters in my pics that i built have stimualted breeding and yesterday when i came home there were 6 new eggs on top of the 8 or so cooking.lol here we go again!!


E..


----------



## eric98223

charis,
you are usually the first to respond when someone posts` a pic but i have been through them all twice and didnt see one of you. whats up with that? E..


----------



## Pidgey

eric98223 said:


> charis,
> you are usually the first to respond when someone posts` a pic but i have been through them all twice and didnt see one of you. whats up with that? E..


You need to go to the first of this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=251314

Pidgey


----------



## eric98223

i stand corrected lol. well out to feed the flock and check on new babies.


----------



## Whitefeather

eric98223 said:


> charis,
> you are usually the first to respond when someone posts` a pic but *i have been through them all twice and didnt see one of you*. whats up with that? E..


Hi Eric,
Here's the link to Charis' photo, if you haven't found it.  
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=251314&postcount=10

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae

Someone already said this - but it's true - we do have the best looking members on this forum  

I've just added a bunch more to the PigeonTalk album on PhotoBucket. However I've noticed we're still missing a bunch (coming to mind off the top of my head.... Garye, Pigeonmama, Alvin, Matt D, Bird Dog....). 

Don't be shy - we want to see everyone!!  



eric98223 said:


> charis,
> you are usually the first to respond when someone posts` a pic but i have been through them all twice and didnt see one of you. whats up with that? E..


I see you got the link already  But remember - you can always look through the full album at http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh296/PigeonTalk/?start=all


----------



## jojo67

Here's another photo of me and the wife ready to clean out the loft,


----------



## Pidgey

Really gotta' admire that Old World sense of formality...

Pidgey


----------



## Birdmom4ever

LOL--JoJo, I can just imagine how the two of you would look with your formal wear covered in pigeon dust.  Very nice picture, BTW.


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Charis, you missed the one of Pidgey? hOW COULD YOU MISS THAT SMILIN' FACE! lol! 
I have my OWN personal pic of Pidgey! I have it hanging next to the pigeon cage! Just jokin'! But it is a cute pic of him and his wife, with their pigeon in a christmas pic. I was TEMPTED to threaten psting it if he didnt post one, but i thought better of it since i'm not a meanie like Sabina is! Threatening to post pics, hmmmph!
Birdmom, is your pic on here somewhere, cant find it? Want to see your pretty mug!


----------



## Pidgey

xxmoxiexx said:


> Birdmom, is your pic on here somewhere, cant find it? Want to see your pretty mug!


Here.

Pidgey the Helpful


----------



## Charis

xxmoxiexx said:


> Charis, you missed the one of Pidgey? hOW COULD YOU MISS THAT SMILIN' FACE! lol!
> I have my OWN personal pic of Pidgey! I have it hanging next to the pigeon cage! Just jokin'! But it is a cute pic of him and his wife, with their pigeon in a christmas pic. I was TEMPTED to threaten psting it if he didnt post one, but i thought better of it since i'm not a meanie like Sabina is! Threatening to post pics, hmmmph!
> Birdmom, is your pic on here somewhere, cant find it? Want to see your pretty mug!


No. I didn't miss the picture of Pidgey. He looks like my brother.
I think Eric missed my picture until many helpful members provided him the link, one of them being Pidgey.
You should definitely post the picture you have though. We can never have too many pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds

Pidgey said:


> Here.
> 
> Pidgey the Helpful


How do you do that? The link I mean?


----------



## Pidgey

Lovebirds said:


> How do you do that? The link I mean?


Well, you have to start out in Advanced Mode, for one thing. You're automatically in that mode if you click the "Quote" option instead of the "Quick Reply" button. Anyhow, in the Advanced toolbar above the Text Entry window, there is a little button in the middle of the bottom row of icons. It's the "Insert Link" button, just below the Smiley Face. What you have to do is highlight the word that you want to turn into a link, and then click that button. You will need to have already highlighted and copied the link you want to insert. When you click that "Insert Link" button, a small window will pop up with a place for you to paste your link. It'll have the "http://" already in it and if your link included that, you'll have to delete the extra one.

Is that clear as mud?

Pidgey


----------



## xxmoxiexx

Cathy, you and your pigeon both have the same "flip style," hairdo! That is too cute! I had that same haircut before too! Awww, so sweet, how people and their pets start to look alike! LOL!


----------



## Lovebirds

Pidgey said:


> Well, you have to start out in Advanced Mode, for one thing. You're automatically in that mode if you click the "Quote" option instead of the "Quick Reply" button. Anyhow, in the Advanced toolbar above the Text Entry window, there is a little button in the middle of the bottom row of icons. It's the "Insert Link" button, just below the Smiley Face. What you have to do is highlight the word that you want to turn into a link, and then click that button. You will need to have already highlighted and copied the link you want to insert. When you click that "Insert Link" button, a small window will pop up with a place for you to paste your link. It'll have the "http://" already in it and if your link included that, you'll have to delete the extra one.
> 
> Is that clear as mud?
> 
> Pidgey


Almost............ I'll have to check it out later..........


----------



## jojo67

Birdmom4ever said:


> LOL--JoJo, I can just imagine how the two of you would look with your formal wear covered in pigeon dust.  Very nice picture, BTW.


I think if they seen us in the loft like this they would fall of their perches laughing,


----------



## Lovebirds

Pidgey said:


> Well, you have to start out in Advanced Mode, for one thing. You're automatically in that mode if you click the "Quote" option instead of the "Quick Reply" button. Anyhow, in the Advanced toolbar above the Text Entry window, there is a little button in the middle of the bottom row of icons. It's the "Insert Link" button, just below the Smiley Face. What you have to do is highlight the word that you want to turn into a link, and then click that button. You will need to have already highlighted and copied the link you want to insert. When you click that "Insert Link" button, a small window will pop up with a place for you to paste your link. It'll have the "http://" already in it and if your link included that, you'll have to delete the extra one.
> 
> Is that clear as mud?
> 
> Pidgey



Gonna give this a try to see if I can make it work. 

Baby pigeons


IT WORKED!!! THANKS! I've always wondered how people did that. Now I know.......


----------



## Maggie-NC

Renee, wow, what a great link to open up with! Golly, they are as cute as.....well, baby pigeons!  Man, you have some contest winners in there too.


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovebirds said:


> Gonna give this a try to see if I can make it work.
> 
> Baby pigeons
> 
> 
> IT WORKED!!! THANKS! I've always wondered how people did that. Now I know.......


Congratulations, Renee! Your newly hatched link works great!  The babies are delightful!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever

xxmoxiexx said:


> Cathy, you and your pigeon both have the same "flip style," hairdo! That is too cute! I had that same haircut before too! Awww, so sweet, how people and their pets start to look alike! LOL!


Thank you! My hair's a bit different now but Luke still has her same hairdo; it's just a bit fuller these days.


----------



## amyable

*Better Late Than Never (or not)!*

Hi All,

I found this picture a while ago, my introduction to Pigeons at an early age.
Born In London we were regular visitors to feed the Trafalgar Square pigeons, ( I am the stroppy one who wouldn't hold my sister's hand), nothing changes.















We went back for the weekend last month, and I got my hubbie to take a picture in the same place, (!!!!! years on). 
Notice anything? ( apart from the grey hairs), not a lot of pigeons about.

Another one taken last week on holiday with my lovely girls Becci and Nicole. ( I'm the one in the middle, in case you couldn't tell).















Thought I'd better not leave hubbie out, on hols last summer having a picnic in the Grand Canyon.
The couple on the end are from Jacksonville, Florida. He surprised everyone, especially his girlfriend, by getting down on one knee and proposing. AAAAAAAAhh. Here we are toasting their future.

It's been lovely to 'meet' you all.

Janet


----------



## Charis

Great pictures..nice to meet you.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Janet, I loved the comparison photos. Pity you can see pigeons in the later shot. Your family is lovely.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Thanks so much for sharing, Janet. You have a beautiful family and I really enjoyed seeing the one of you as a small child.


----------



## amyable

*Lack of pigeons*

Thanks so much,

It was so strange how few pigeons are around the square compared to the 'old days', and it made my blood boil to see the signs telling us not to feed the pigeons.

I did manage to sneak a few crumbs to some in the side streets though!  

Janet


----------



## chriss80

Hi Janet, is great to see and you lovely family, you all look lovaly!


----------



## Fishsean1

Well Im new to the forum so I should introduce myself... Im Sean I live in Tacoma, Washington. I have had racing Homers for about 9 months now. I love being with my birds they all have their own personality and all act a little diffrent. Anyway lets see if this pic works.. Me and my first hatched egg of 07


----------



## nabisho

*How do you like my hat?*

Sorry I hadn't shaved yet.

NAB


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Fishsean - welcome to the forum and thank you for the intro and picture. Your little guy is very pretty. Hope you will enjoy being with all of us. Looking forward to hearing about your birds.

And Nab - thanks so much for posting your picture. You are wearing a most handsome hat! You sure couldn't do that with some of the owls and hawks you and Nancy rescue.


----------



## Reti

I have to agree with Maggie, I love the hat. 

Welcome Fishsean. Your pijie in the pic is the cutest. Thanks for sharing the pic.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Sean,

Welcome to the forum, your first hatched egg is lovely!  


Hi Nab,

I especially love your hat, nice to see you.


----------



## mr squeaks

He Sean! Welcome to PT. THANK YOU for posting your picture. I am especially partial to Blue Bars since that's what Squeaks is! Look forward to seeing you posting about your birds!

And, Nab, we'll take a picture of you anytime...shaved or not!! LOVE YOUR FEATHERED "CANDY!" Got 'em comin' AND goin' I see! With spread wings, you can even have sun shade!  

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Matt D.

Dezirrae said:


> I've just added a bunch more to the PigeonTalk album on PhotoBucket. However I've noticed we're still missing a bunch (coming to mind off the top of my head.... Garye, Pigeonmama, Alvin, Matt D, Bird Dog....).


Well if I am going to do this, I'll do it with the most dignifying picture I could find on my computer. I'm the one in the 'middle' ; This is of my 8th grade class when we were on a camping trip. The only people there that had ever camped were my Teacher and myself. So you can guess who pitched the tents, started the fire, cooked, and just about everything else. They felt bad so, They took the picture around me.









Excuse me for looking a little chunky; I started getting into shape for football 3 weeks after this pic.


----------



## Reti

Great pic Matt. Your group seem like fun.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hey Matt - are you the one giving the "thumbs up"?


----------



## Matt D.

No, I'm the one in the chair....


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, you don't look chunky to me - you're cute as a button! (Old southern saying about someone who is cute  )


----------



## Dezirrae

Janet -- I love the before & after shots - just sad that more piji's aren't in the current photo huh? Looks like everyone in your family likes having fun.

Welcome to Fishsean! Looking forward to hearing about your racing season this year and seeing lots more photos of your pijis too. You'll love this forum -- everyone is fantastic and friendly.

And Nab - it is wonderful to meet you  I also adore your hat!! Dave (hubby) has been saying he'd love to have a black pigeon -- I'll have to show him your's just so he knows how beautiful they are!! Course I may have an ultiriar motive  

And Matt - what can I say... I love the group shot (and you do not look "chunky" at all btw) -- so glad to "see" you!! I bet everyone had a blast on the trip. And tell me you weren't just a wee bit proud of yourself for knowing how to do all that camping stuff  As you should be


----------



## TAWhatley

You're lookin' good, Matt! Thank you for the photo! It really is nice to be able to put a face to the name!

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10

Yeah it is...don't have any mugshots of moi(me) scanned into the computer at the moment. But I do have some of Bentley(male pug) and Rudy(female beagle) I plan to post.


----------



## JOEYRACER

*Joeyracer*









ME IN BLACK WITH TYSON


----------



## TAWhatley

Nice photo, Joey! Thank you for the picture! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, by the way!

Terry


----------



## Pegasus

*Oh Boy!!!*

This is what I can get from all of my pics...


----------



## Charis

Nice to have a smiling face to put with the name.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Nice photo, Pegasus.


----------



## Pegasus

*Thank You Ladies...*

I'm just feeling a little tipsy (close to get drunk) when they caught me off guard, so my 1st reaction is to wave and smile at the cam, they know me when it comes to picture taking, so they have to do this when I'm feeling it ha! ha! ha!...The last contestant don't win any prize don't it? Im kidding...Anyway, I kinda like this so I know who I'm talking to, not just from his/her name...We do have beautiful people in Pigeon-Talk...By the way who was the winner?, LOL, I'm cracking up, forgive me....I talk to you all later...Got to see my babies..Lots of new ones woo hoo...


----------



## bulldove

*Bulldove*

Hi I'm Shirley and new to pigeon talk but have met some wonderful people who i cant thank enough so thought id add my mug lol ,never did take a good photo tho


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, I think you take a perfectly good picture. It's not what's on the outside anyway. ALL of our members have the same goal and that's to see to it that our little feathered friends have as good a life as possible, so that makes us ALL beautiful...........nice to "see" you and put a face with the name.


----------



## Avion

Here is a picture of my oldest daughter and myself just returning from Florida with the plane in the picture. I have been in aviation most of my life and I guess it is still a big part of it. I love to fly and also love birds along with my daughter. I have an African Grey parrot, two cockatiels and my daughter has a Blue and Gold McCaw and she also raises finches. I guess it runs in the family. Nice to meet everyone and welcome all to the best site there is.

George


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shirley and George, it is so very nice to see what you guys look like and, I must say, you both look terrific!

George, your daughter is very pretty.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

So nice to "meet" you, Shirley and George! Good pictures.


----------



## jbangelfish

*Hope this works*

This is a picture







of my grandson Hayden and me among some of our lilacs, our other passion.

Bill


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Bill,

That is a wonderful picture of you two, and Hayden is a doll!!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds

Love putting faces with names. Hayden is a sweetie.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Bill, wonderful picture of you and Hayden. He sure is cute. I noticed you're wearing a IAFF t-shirt. Were you connected with a fire department? My husband is a retired fireman.


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Bill!

Great picture!

When the picture was slowly being shown, I thought how beautiful those flowers are!

Love the scent of Lilacs too! Your Lilacs look wonderful!!

Sounds like you are one busy guy!

Shi


----------



## jbangelfish

*Hi Maggie*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Bill, wonderful picture of you and Hayden. He sure is cute. I noticed you're wearing a IAFF t-shirt. Were you connected with a fire department? My husband is a retired fireman.


Yes, I am retired from the Rockford IL FD after 26 years. I retired as Driver/Engineer after rupturing discs in my back for (hopefully) the last time. 

I'm biased but Hayden is a cute little guy. He's just over a year and a half.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish

*I'll post some more lilac pics*



mr squeaks said:


> Hi Bill!
> 
> Great picture!
> 
> When the picture was slowly being shown, I thought how beautiful those flowers are!
> 
> Love the scent of Lilacs too! Your Lilacs look wonderful!!
> 
> Sounds like you are one busy guy!
> 
> Shi


We have a collection of hundreds of lilacs with about 80 different named varieties from at least 4 different species.
The ones in the photo show one of the earliest (pink Hyacinthaflora named Maiden's blush) turning brown already and one of the latest (lilac Vulgaris named Glory) just beginning. The one over Hayden's head is Glory and has the largest blooms of all lilacs. The heads and flowers are so large that they hang like Wisteria.

After a good hard winter with lots of snow, our lilacs put on the best bloom performance that we've ever had in over 20 years. Of course, many of them are just now beginning to mature since I planted them too. It was a spectacular year for them.

Planning a fishing trip during their peak made me wish that I'd never gone fishing. It was an agreement with a fishing buddy and I already told him it won't happen next year. We have always waited until Memorial day in the past as the lilacs are nearly done by then. When they only bloom during this one month period or so and we wait all year for it to happen, I won't miss it again.

Bill


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Great photo Bill, and your grandson is adorable. Love the lilacs! My parents had a big lilac bush growing outside the back porch of the house I grew up in, so the scent reminds me of my childhood. I've never seen so many in one place before.


----------



## kajupakhi

Hi everyone,

What a great thread!!!! It was great to see the faces of all sooooo familiar names!!!

Better late than never!!!! I have been wanting to post my pic for a long time now and but being the laziest member in the forum, it took me this long to post my pic!!! 
The first one is of me(I am the one in Blue) and my sis, and sitting between us is none other than our pampered little birdie Kaju...fresh out of a shower and trying to look pretty with an orange lace rose in his head(at that time we thought Kaju is a female bird !!!)...those pics were taken 8 years ago ...reflecting happy times when all the 3 of us shared the same roof and we were all soooooo young!!! ...looking at that pic and how he lets us dress him up makes me realise how patient Kaju had been with us all his life!! He is a great family bird!!

The other 2 are recent pics of me in USA with some zoo birds in Canada
Hope u enjoy the pics!!

KAjupakhi


----------



## Charis

Wonderful pictures. I can tell you really love birds.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Lovely...you and the birds! Nice to finally "meet" you.

-Cathy


----------



## kajupakhi

Thanks Charis and Cathy!! Glad you liked the pics!!

KAjupakhi


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Kajupakhi - so nice to see your pretty face. 

I hope Kaju is doing well.


----------



## Lovebirds

Funny.......for some reason I thought Kajupakhi was a male..........LOL, not sure why. Anyway, it IS nice to "see" you finally. I love putting a face with the name.


----------



## kajupakhi

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Kajupakhi - so nice to see your pretty face.
> 
> I hope Kaju is doing well.


Thanks Maggie, glad you enjoyed the pics.

Kaju has been pretty much the same since my last post...but the good news is that I am going to India next week for 2 whole months!!!! FINALLY I GET TO BE WITH MY BIRDS AGAIN FOR 2 WHOLE MONTHS!!!! Will keep u guys posted on his condition from India!!
I am already in the vacation mood and I am at work now!!! 

KAjupakhi


----------



## kajupakhi

Lovebirds said:


> Funny.......for some reason I thought Kajupakhi was a male..........LOL, not sure why. Anyway, it IS nice to "see" you finally. I love putting a face with the name.




lol ...I know how hard it is to figure out the gender of a person just based on an odd sounding Indian word that that u never heard in your life before!!!

Glad you liked the pics...seeing the faces behind all these familiar names has been great for me too!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

kajupakhi said:


> Thanks Maggie, glad you enjoyed the pics.
> 
> Kaju has been pretty much the same since my last post...but the good news is that I am going to India next week for 2 whole months!!!! FINALLY I GET TO BE WITH MY BIRDS AGAIN FOR 2 WHOLE MONTHS!!!! Will keep u guys posted on his condition from India!!
> I am already in the vacation mood and I am at work now!!!
> 
> KAjupakhi


That is wonderful. Be sure to send us more pictures of sweet Kaju.


----------



## kajupakhi

Lady Tarheel said:


> That is wonderful. Be sure to send us more pictures of sweet Kaju.


Sure...will do that!!!


----------



## spirit wings

me looking at.....well you know..


----------



## Southwing

*Hard At Work*

Good day at work made it home safe.


----------



## spirit wings

oh cool job!..I'm jealous..


----------



## Dezirrae

spirit wings said:


> me looking at.....well you know..


So nice to finally have a face to go with the name. And of course - you have your priorities straight 



Southwing said:


> Good day at work made it home safe.


Just checking my eyesight - is that a croc???


----------



## mr squeaks

WOW, Southwing!! 

Wait til Cindy (AZWhitefeather) sees your picture!! IMO, you are almost a dead ringer for her son, Sean, who is also quite good lookin'!!

What are you holding and why?

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds

Dezirrae said:


> Just checking my eyesight - is that a croc???


OMG!! You have those things in SC??? Do WE have them in VA??? He's tiny and "sort of" cute.......but they DO grow up........


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Lovely to see you, Spirit Wings and Southwing.


----------



## Maggie-NC

It is great to see you both.

Southwing, that is a cute little alligator you're holding. You are so lucky working on Kiauah Island. I have never been there but friends have and think it is a wonderful place.


----------



## Georgina

By georgefryer

I'm not really sure how to add photo's so I hope this works...


----------



## Georgina

oooo! It worked! I'm quite proud of myself now


----------



## spirit wings

good job!...nice to see you...I like your bangs(I need mine done)...were you at a zoo?...


----------



## Msfreebird

This is me with my youngest (27) daughter.Which btw recently informed me that I'm going to be a grandmother! OMG


----------



## Charis

Msfreebird said:


> This is me with my youngest (27) daughter.Which btw recently informed me that I'm going to be a grandmother! OMG


Congratulations!
You two are quite gorgeous and I can sure tell you are mother and daughter.


----------



## Charis

spirit wings said:


> me looking at.....well you know..


and look at you ! You look just as adorable and welcoming as I imagined you to be.


----------



## Charis

Southwing said:


> Good day at work made it home safe.


Southwing...I never would have guessed you have such a dangerous occupation! You always seem so calm...I guess you would need to be!
Nice to see you face.


----------



## Charis

Georgina said:


> By georgefryer
> 
> I'm not really sure how to add photo's so I hope this works...


It's wonderful to see your happy, cute face. I hope we get to know you better.


----------



## Georgina

Hehe thanks!! Good job you can't actually see me now cos I've gone all red!! Lol!

And spirit wings, yeah it was at a zoo. Well, a sort of zoo anyway. It's a place called Amazon World thats a few miles away from where I live. They have loads of free flying birds and cool animals like sloths, anteaters, little monkeys, crocodiles, kinckajoos (excuse spelling!).... I guess all the animals are from the amazon! Lol! I loved the little birds in the photo, if you look closely, you can see the darker one has a really nifty little hairdo!!


----------



## Georgina

I know this is in no way related to this thread, but I just couldn't help myself... here they are closer up!!


By georgefryer

Cuuuute!!


----------



## Insomniac

It seems as though most people here think I'm a guy (and I can't blame you, my mom named me 'Devon', I've been cursed with people thinking I'm a boy my entire life) so this is a good opportunity to show otherwise, haha. 

I don't have very many good pictures of myself that are recent...these ones are from April, when we were in Costa Rica.... 









Don't mind my windy hair....









And my sister and I (my sister is the skinny one in blue) with a street dog we rescued while in Tarcoles. 









And...me ready to go mining, or something.... (actually, we were going zip lining!)

And since people are posting HS reunions.... here's my 'casual' Grade Six graduation photo : p


----------



## Charis

Well nice to see your lovely face. I thought you were a guy too.
Everywhere I go, I find an animal injured or lost that need some rescueing.... looks like we have that in common.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Devon, you are lovely and I see you loved animals at an early age too. Glad to see you.


----------



## Reti

Devon, I had no doubt in my mind you were a boy.
Nice to see your lovely face.

Reti


----------



## Reti

Georgina, those are some lovely birds, what are they?
I am sure you look lovely in red too.

Reti


----------



## Georgina

Devon, I thought you were a girl!! My neice is called Devon so I've always thought of it as a girls name.

I have no idea what those birds were. I looked everywhere for an information sign but I couldn't find one about them. They look like weird tropical quails or chickens or something!! Lol!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

You're definitely a girl.  Thanks for sharing your pretty pictures, Devon. I've actually heard Devon as a girl's name more than a boy's, at least around here.

-Cathy


----------



## Teresa

Great to see all your lovely, smiling faces! Thought I'd introduce myself and my family too.


*Ashe and I on Pigeon Patrol at our local park yesterday* -- First we replace or clean and refill 4 water containers










and then we stand guard while they drink, so nobody disturbs or attacks them. (Yes, that happens all the time, unfortunately!)
We do this twice a day, everyday.










*This is my daughter feeding the ferals at the park*










*My mum, blowing kisses to a rather reluctant Piper*










(To be continued)

Teresa.


----------



## Teresa

The rest of the family:

*Queen Dido, who likes to nest in plant pots*










*Kali the Destroyer *(Watch out, Dorian von Nastypuss!)










*Lawrence the Biscuit*










*and my beautiful Piper*










Teresa.


----------



## Reti

Wonderful pics Teresa.
Thanks for sharing them.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! Lots of lovely new faces here! Thank you everyone for posting your photos! Just terrific!

Terry


----------



## Victor

Your Piper would make a magnificent avatar for you. Great pictures, especially of the large flock! How lucky they are to have you both._ (Or maybe the other way around?)_


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT PICTURES, TERESA!! MANY THANKS FOR POSTING!!

The ferals are, indeed, fortunate to have such dedicated "caretakers" watching after and "over" them!

OH HO HO! Kali the Destroyer, eh?? Kali looks like my Twiggy's twin! Dorian is indeed in deep catnip! Between Twiggy and her sensual ways and Kali ready to pounce, Dorian doesn't stand much of a chance. However, knowing him, he will say, "BRING IT ON!!" BUT, the SPPs with Twiggy and Kali are READY!

WELCOME TO THE SPP GROUP, KALI!! TWIGGY SENDS PURRRRRRS!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Charis

Great to see your family, Teresa...human, feathered and fured. Thank you for you dedication to the ferals.
It would be great if you started an album, with your wonderful pictures, on your home page.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Teresa, I so enjoyed all of your pictures. You have such a lovely family and pets. Also, your dedication to the ferals is awesome! Honestly, I don't think I have ever seen that many pigeons concentrated in one feeding area except for pictures of Trafalgar Square in GB or maybe Italy. They actually look stacked on top of each other. Did my heart good to see a healthy feral flock that is still thriving thanks to people like you. God Bless.


----------



## Georgina

I love the photo of the white cat. She looks very pretty! I know I've already posted a picture of myself on this thread but I just thought I'd show off my giant bunny too! Excuse the dumbass look on my face, I was facing the sun...


By georgefryer


----------



## Dezirrae

Holy cow! Er - I mean holy rabbit batman - that is one HUGE bunny  I've never seen one that big - quite the handful and quite beautiful looking. So glad you posted it.

Shi - I think there may need to be a SPP bunny - Dorian would never expect this


----------



## Charis

OM Gosh...You have one of those Giant rabbits!  I adore rabbits.


----------



## Whitefeather

Dezirrae said:


> *that is one HUGE bunny*


I guess!! 

What a beautiful bunny, Georgina. 
Is he/she from a 'large' breed of bunny or just has an open invitation to the food bag.  

Many thanks for posting the picture.

Cindy


----------



## Georgina

Thanks guys!! He is fantastic!! I have 6 other regular sized rabbits too and he looks so funny running around with his little girlfriend, Jess. He's a lovely bunny though, he's gentle as anything. He went to the vet to be neutered two months before he was fully grown and the vet said he weighed the same as the average small dog and three times as much as a cat!! Lol! He's grown a lot since then as well  He's called Thistle btw, just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## mr squeaks

Dezirrae said:


> Holy cow! Er - I mean holy rabbit batman - that is one HUGE bunny  I've never seen one that big - quite the handful and quite beautiful looking. So glad you posted it.
> 
> Shi - *I think there may need to be a SPP bunny - Dorian would never expect this :*D


WoW! That IS one giant bun bun, Georgina!! What is the name of the breed?

*I agree, Dez...IF Georgina and bun bun don't mind. What is the giant bunny's name?* Goliath? Bunzilla? Giganticus?   

All teasing aside...Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi

P.S. I see that by the time I finished this post, the name has been told: THISTLE..so what do you say, Georgina? Would Thistle like to be part of our Super Power Pigeon group??


----------



## Georgina

> Is he/she from a 'large' breed of bunny or just has an open invitation to the food bag.


Lol!! He's a continental giant rabbit. He's supposed to be that big. Although I should think his food intake helps - he eats out of a dog bowl!!


----------



## Whitefeather

How much *does* he weigh, Georgina?

I'll bet he even has our 'large' cat, Reese, beat in weight.  

Cindy


----------



## Georgina

Is your cat the too lazy to stand cat?? I love that cat!! Hehe! I'll bet he does weigh more than my bunny  When he got weighed he was 7.5kg's but he's grown since then. I'll have to get him weighed again!


----------



## Whitefeather

Georgina said:


> * *Is your cat the too lazy to stand cat??*
> 
> ** *I love that cat!! *
> 
> Hehe! I'll bet he does weigh more than my bunny  When he got weighed he was 7.5kg's but he's grown since then. I'll have to get him weighed again!


* LOL. No, that one belongs to another member. 

** Yep! That is a  cat. 

Our Reese weighs 23 lbs.

Cindy


----------



## Georgina

I've no idea what Thistle weighs in pounds. I'll take our bathroom scales down the garden later and try to weigh him... I'll let you know!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

That's one heck of a big bunny, Georgina! He's quite an armful.


----------



## Georgina

mr squeaks said:


> WoW! That IS one giant bun bun, Georgina!! What is the name of the breed?
> 
> *I agree, Dez...IF Georgina and bun bun don't mind. What is the giant bunny's name?* Goliath? Bunzilla? Giganticus?
> 
> All teasing aside...Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi
> 
> P.S. I see that by the time I finished this post, the name has been told: THISTLE..so what do you say, Georgina? Would Thistle like to be part of our Super Power Pigeon group??



Whatever the super power pigeon group is, Thistle would love to be in it (so.... what is it??!!).

Also, about his name, he nearly got called Attilla the Bun but he was just to gentle to be called that!! And he nearly got called Dave too. LOL!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Georgina,

For infomation about the SPPs, please go to *lolpigeons* - page 3. Hopefully, your questions about the SPPs will be answered.

*THE SPPs WELCOME THISTLE!! HIS SPP NAME WILL BE "ATTILA THE BUN." * ((I LOVE it!!) 

Love and Hugs

Shi (Scorpio Power) and the SPPs


----------



## Georgina

Hehehe!! LOL!! I will go and have a read....


----------



## Teresa

Thistle is AWESOME! I had no idea bunnies could be SO BIG!


----------



## spirit wings

I WANT A GIANT BUNNY!


----------



## BirdDogg10

That's a big rabbit, you know htere's a breed called the flemish giant and they tip the scales at 20 pounds!

they're considered to be the biggest rabbits in the world!


----------



## mr squeaks

BirdDogg10 said:


> That's a big rabbit, you know htere's a breed called the flemish giant and they tip the scales at 20 pounds!
> 
> they're considered to be the biggest rabbits in the world!


Thanks, BD! THAT's the name I was trying to remember!! I KNEW there was a giant breed but couldn't remember the name.

Well, whether Flemish or something else, Thistle is GRRRREAT! (in more ways than one! ROFL)

Shi


----------



## BirdDogg10

Well here's a mugshot of me and my brother, taken in 2005 across the street from the house I grew up in.










(I'm the one in the glasses and tropical teal colored shirt,lol), believe me I havne't really changed in looks, though I am 5'2 now, I'm small and look young for my size.


----------



## Maggie-NC

BD, it is so very nice to see your pretty face and your handsome brother. You have beautiful hair! Since I'm a small woman, 5'1", I can relate to the size, lol.

Nice to see you.


----------



## BirdDogg10

Thanks, though I'm african american my heritage consists of: Cherokee, Blackfoot(native american) Irish, British, Dutch & French. The native american side might explain the jet black hair, my Great Grandma also had long black hair, it was so long she used to sit on it!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Very nice photo, BD!


----------



## BirdDogg10

Thanks a friend of my brother took it


----------



## mr squeaks

Looks like we have a "shorty" club...I'm lucky to make it to 5'3" and LOVE being short...that is until I need a "taller" person to retrieve something out of my reach...  

Love the shorter guys too, since the six footers give me a kink in my neck! 

Luckily, there are sizes for _everyone!_

ROFL

Shi


----------



## BirdDogg10

LOL, I'm the same way when it comes to trying to reach stuff that's too high I either have to get a step stool or ask somebody to help me.


----------



## Lovebirds

Very nice picture BD!! Glad to put a face with the name.............


----------



## BirdDogg10

thanks a lot


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photo, BD! You are a lovely young lady and have a very handsome big brother! 

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10

thanks a lot


----------



## Feather

BirdDog you are adorable. You are very close to the way I have always pictured you in my mind. Your brother is cute too!


----------



## BirdDogg10

LOL thanks


----------



## Feather

mr squeaks said:


> Hi Georgina,
> 
> For infomation about the SPPs, please go to *lolpigeons* - page 3. Hopefully, your questions about the SPPs will be answered.
> 
> *THE SPPs WELCOME THISTLE!! HIS SPP NAME WILL BE "ATTILA THE BUN." * ((I LOVE it!!)
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi (Scorpio Power) and the SPPs


Very good Shi! Thistle (Atilla the Bun) will be a wonderful addition for the SPPs.
Beside seed holes they will have tunnels underground as well.


----------



## Ramiro

GimpieLover said:


> Im the one on the left with the dark hair (sorry if the picture comes out huge)


Very beautiful eyes!!


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Very good Shi! Thistle (Atilla the Bun) will be a wonderful addition for the SPPs.
> Beside seed holes they will have tunnels underground as well.


MANY THANKS, Wonder Woman, for bringing the tunnels to my attention! 

Attila the Bun (Thistle) will be in charge of ALL UNDERGROUND activities!! 

Love and Hugs
Scorpio Power (Shi)


----------



## Georgina

mr squeaks said:


> MANY THANKS, Wonder Woman, for bringing the tunnels to my attention!
> 
> Attila the Bun (Thistle) will be in charge of ALL UNDERGROUND activities!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Scorpio Power (Shi)


If anyone can find a way to get that rabbit off his lazy ass and start digging a tunnel.... let me know!


----------



## nancthiery

My family at Christmas Kyle with Kylee (age7) Me with Kaleb (age 4).


----------



## romanian pigeon

*and from ROMANIA.....ME*

 from romania to pigeons talk


----------



## Lovebirds

nancthiery said:


> My family at Christmas Kyle with Kylee (age7) Me with Kaleb (age 4).


Very nice picture. Your kids are adorable. Thanks for putting a face with the name. That's really made things a lot nicer around here for some reason. You just get this "idea" in your head of what someone might look like. Nice to KNOW what they look like.


----------



## Lovebirds

romanian pigeon said:


> from romania to pigeons talk


Thanks for the picture! I notice you have on a jacket and cap. Is it cold there? Geezzz..........it's 90 to 100 degrees here for the past week. I'm not complaining though..........I HATE cold weather.


----------



## romanian pigeon

no the photo is made in february....but the date is wrong


----------



## romanian pigeon

*here new one*

 fresh made last week on the mediterean sea- ALASIO- LIGURIA-ITALY


----------



## Lovebirds

romanian pigeon said:


> fresh made last week on the mediterean sea- ALASIO- LIGURIA-ITALY


Ok!. That's a better one of you and the our MALE members are gonna LOVE the REST of the picture.


----------



## romanian pigeon

*lol....i do my best*

 youre right.... SPECIALY for male members only


----------



## whitefeathers4u

*Me with Platz White Roller...*

Me (Patti) with Marshall - my favorite white roller. You can't see his eyes but they are a very pretty bright orange. For some reason he is very mellow and doesn't mind me picking him up, in fact I think he likes it. I named him Marshall because he reminded me of a marshmellow when I first got him. I never owned rollers before and I bought 5 pair a couple of years ago. I bought the Platz family because I loved their orange eyes. 
This photo was taken in Jan 07


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

WOW  Great photos everyone


----------



## Ramiro

*me!*










Looking into a small stream at the Lynn Woods!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Love all the new photos! Patti, I like your white roller. Rollers are still my favorite breed.


----------



## mr squeaks

*THANKS EVERYONE FOR POSTING YOUR PICTURES!!

SO NICE TO BE ABLE TO SAY "HOWDY-DO!!"*

Shi, Squeaks, Dom & Gimie


----------



## kalle




----------



## TerriB

Welcome, Kalle! Beautiful bird you're holding!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Nice to meet you, Kalle! What kind of a pigeon is that you're holding? Beautiful scenery in the background, too. 

-Cathy


----------



## kalle

Birdmom4ever said:


> Nice to meet you, Kalle! What kind of a pigeon is that you're holding? Beautiful scenery in the background, too.
> 
> -Cathy


it is a toghie tippler,persian highflyer if i am right informed
i only have three, but they are my favourite


----------



## Bud109

Not to sure if i got the picturse to work i gues we will see : ) The first is me and my old dog Ayla. the pigeon on the left is the one that started it all.: )


----------



## Reti

Great pics Bud109.
The dog has the sweetest face and your pijies are adorable.


Reti


----------



## Charis

I look forward to meeting you in person and I'm glad you are living near by now. Love the pictures.


----------



## moonshadow

Here I am on my beautiful mare Sombra (sadly for sale now).


----------



## Birdmom4ever

You are both lovely, Moonshadow. I'm so sorry to hear you have to sell your sweet mare. I grew up with horses, as my Mom's passion was Arabs and she raised them for many years.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Moonshadow, so nice to see you. Sombra is a beautiful little mare and I'm sorry you are having to sell her.


----------



## moonshadow

Yes, she's quite a horse. I feel so blessed to even have had the privilege of spending 3 years working with her. She's one of those once in a lifetime horses. Gorgeous, athletic, willing and smart. One that I'm sure I will tell my grandkids about. 

Her full name is Sombra de la Luna (spanish for moonshadow). Just so everyone knows that's how I got my sign-in name. 

Thanks for the compliment and the welcome Birdmom and Lady Tarheel.


----------



## joldfield

*Me*

This is me at the Taj Mahal in India last year


----------



## Reti

Nice to meet you jmoldfield.
Great pic.

Reti


----------



## j_birds

Broke the camera trying to take my pic. So you guys and gals may never see just how ugly I am.


----------



## spirit wings

j_birds said:


> Broke the camera trying to take my pic. So you guys and gals may never see just how ugly I am.


you don't fool me one bit!....lol...


----------



## Lovebirds

j_birds said:


> Broke the camera trying to take my pic. So you guys and gals may never see just how ugly I am.


I guess till we get a picture, we'll just use our imagination. You have NO IDEA how ugly you could be..............
However, NONE of our members here are ugly.


----------



## j_birds

Lovebirds.......you haven't seen me yet, so I may look better in your mind.


----------



## Ed

Here is my mug shot 
I hope I did this right LOL


----------



## spirit wings

well are'nt you cute.....were you getting married or something? the bride is missing...lol.....pretty gazebo... nice to see your nice friendly face


----------



## KIPPY

Nice pictures everyone!



> pretty gazebo


My Aunt in Michigan has one of those Gazebos. Everytime I saw it all I could think about, how I would enclose it and put pigeons in it.


----------



## Ed

HAHAHAHA 
you guessed it.
that was the day before I got married.
we got married at the poconos resort
http://www.caesarspoconoresorts.com/suites/champagnetowersbycleopatra.aspx
that was our room
It was a wonderful place to get married


----------



## Maggie-NC

Nice picture of a nice looking young man!

LOL, is the champagne glass for real? What fun. Did you need a ladder?


----------



## Ed

ty 
nah it looked like a real glass but its really an illusion
u got in the tub upstairs and they just had the stem of the cup built into the wall below


----------



## j_birds

I just relealized.... I can't post my mug. Have no earthy idea how to do it. Ya'll don't have to tell me how


----------



## Ed

just reply and attach the picture by clicking the little paperclip icon


----------



## Lovebirds

j_birds said:


> I just relealized.... I can't post my mug. Have no earthy idea how to do it. Ya'll don't have to tell me how



OH my..excuses, excuses...........

Try this: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/instructions-on-uploading-posting-images-17782.html


----------



## markymark

not got a clue how to add a pic


----------



## markymark

all i could do is the pic you can see on the side here lol


----------



## Ed

MarkyMark 
just reply to the thread and then click the little paperclip icon and attach the photo


----------



## Lovebirds

markymark said:


> not got a clue how to add a pic


The easiest way to do this is to create an album. Go to the top of the page and click on "User CP"........then click on "Pictures and Albums" and then click on "Add album".....give it a title and description then hit "submit"..then upload your pictures. You don't have to resize them or anything.


----------



## j_birds

this is me


----------



## spirit wings

I bet you are the real Santa.......nice to see your handsome face Jim, glad you got the attachment thing figured out....it took me awhile...lol....


----------



## TAWhatley

*Meet Oma (Mary) and Becky*

This a pic of me and my Daughter. I only have pics of us in our red and pink hats as we are members of the Red Hat Society. Becky is into chickens big time and I am trying too get into pigeons. Lots too learn first. If this pic will be ok, could you post it for me. oma2003(Mary) and daughter Becky. Thanks Mary


----------



## Revolution Lofts

great to see everyone's faces  I'll post a picture of me tomorrow, tired from work and still have homework..1 AM...and then they wonder why i fall asleep at school? lol


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Well here's me this summer before going to the movies lol


----------



## TAWhatley

You're lookin' good there, Gurbir! Thank you for sharing your photo!

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Thanks Terry


----------



## corvid

Wow , that was a lot of pages to go thru . Here are the pics of my husband and me.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photos, Corvid! It's great to put faces to the names! I love the look on your husband's face .. 

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Gurbir, great picture. You are very handsome!  

Corvid, love your pictures and is that a type of Blue Jay on your husband's head? 

I just LOVE seeing everyone!!


----------



## corvid

Yes, it is Steller`s Jay, a juvenile. Was loose in the room at the time, cause I had more birds, then cages or places to put them. So she and a Scrub Jay were 2 loose ones this summer. Later on, they did go to the aviary and then were soft released. Now , they cost me around half of a bag of peanuts every day..LOL
They do have a lot of "friends", you see, just watching, when the "peanut time" is coming: that is - me and the bag...LOL


----------



## Guest

love those steller jays , so criminal they can be hehe ...always good to see the peoples of birdage unite


----------



## corvid

Criminal ?? You are very gentle here...LOL

Now and then Im saying to my Hubby, "there just has to be a jail somewhere , for those criminals over here, stilling, snooping, peeping, screaming, fighting, mocking and robbing me of my peanuts in a pure day light"....LOL I LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## Guest

you make me laugh , that is always a good thing , glad there is someone to love them well  keep up the great work that you do for the birds of the underworld hehe


----------



## Lin Hansen

I've said it before and I'll say it again....we have such a nice, friendly looking bunch of people on our forum....

Thanks everyone for showing your mugs....

Linda


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Pretty jay  I had a pair that roosted in a bird house by my loft. Had a few babies and were off. We have a lot around here. Being British Columbia...and our provincial bird is the blue jay after all lol.


----------



## corvid

I did not know that...Of curse I did not know that...

But I did hear , that British Columbia is even more beautiful, then Oregon or Washington...


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Lol yes its wonderful, mainly the reason why our License plates say "Beautiful British Columbia". We have a vast amount of biomes, one of the rarest in the world being the temperate rain forest. Plus its one of the greenest provinces in canada. Lots of rivers, if anyone ever wants to get away from the city life for a vacation or something, i recommend you to come in March or April. I only wish there were a lot more pigeon breeders here  lol


----------



## corvid

My LIcense Plate say MOCKER (that is cause I m fun of the Mockingbird)
Other car we use to have had BLKCRO, cause crow, raven, corvid, you name it , were already taken


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Heres a photo my daughter took of me and one of our resident tortoises,
I know he's not a pigeon but maybe if you squint your eyes really tight????
Anyway he's been with us for 12 yrs. now and weighs 26 pds., he's an absolute love.
I hate getting my photo taken cause I don't have a best side


----------



## Maggie-NC

Robin, you are lovely and it is so nice to see you. Wow, that tortoise is huge and a handsome fellow. I understand they live a very long time.


----------



## Lovebirds

I agree with Maggie. Lovely picture. Of you AND the tortoise. Does it have a name? Our members have the coolest pets.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Lady Tarheel said:


> Robin, you are lovely and it is so nice to see you. Wow, that tortoise is huge and a handsome fellow. I understand they live a very long time.



Thank you Maggie A full grown tortoise of his species should weigh between 100 - 120 lbs., so he's got a bit of growing to do.
Yes, they do have very long lives if taken care of correctly.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady

Lovebirds said:


> I agree with Maggie. Lovely picture. Of you AND the tortoise. Does it have a name? Our members have the coolest pets.



He was named Bull Dozer, Bully for short, and he has most definitely lived up to his name. So far he has broken through a chain link fence and a metal gate. We now use very heavy gauge wire cattle panels for all the larger tortoise enclosures.


----------



## Ed

very nice pic of you and your pet 
ty for posting it


----------



## Arryndel

wow these are some amazing photes!! I love seeing every one and their little cuties! 

So here's me and my little cutie, took these just for you guys and this wonderful thread 






















Pudgy is a White Wing Dove and turned 3 months old two days ago  

She is spoiled rotten!!! 











And this is Pudgy a few days ago with her brand new DoveWear diaper that Bonni made special for Pudgy. I'll try and get a better pic of her and her new dovey diaper as soon as she gets used to it


----------



## Maggie-NC

Arryndel, It is so very nice to see you. Pudgy is so cute and it looks like he loves you a lot (and vice versa! )

I love this thread too.


----------



## TAWhatley

Terrific photos everyone! I so enjoy seeing these! Let's keep 'em coming!

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Looking good everyone


----------



## corvid

EgypSwiftLady is that African Sulcata on your lap there ?????

I had to give away my two, when moving from Arizona. They went to my vet and I know Debby (vet) , is probably keeping them faaaat and happy.

Arryndel I love pics of your baby Pudgy. I remember White-Winged Doves pigging out on cactus fruits, or any fruit for that matter...LOL

I dont remember now, how old they get before their eyes are turning orange-red, but your baby is too young for it, right ??
When I was releasing my WWD , first year I banded all of them, knowing, that they are migratory birds, I want it to see , how many will come back , if any.
To my surprise first year more than half did come back, but then next year, I also saw band numbers I did not see before, so some of them did come back 2 years later. Gorgeus birds. So glad could see again WWD. 

Nell


----------



## Arryndel

corvid said:


> I dont remember now, how old they get before their eyes are turning orange-red, but your baby is too young for it, right ??
> 
> Nell



Exactly right, her eyes are already turning a bit redish-orange, though it's hard to see with my crappy little web cam hehe but the blue around the eyes will take a bit more time. In the right light I can see the blue starting, the other WWDs in this area don't have the dramatic blue around the eyes, it's a lot more subtle and these don't migrate. They are here with us year round which is nice for us. I never really noticed the birds near my house untill we got Pudgy, and now I notice that we have humming birds, very colorfull little finches and a very few WWDs (Pudgy's family is from about a mile from my house).


----------



## penname

I've not been here for very long, and not sure if anyone would be interested in seeing my pic, but as I've really enjoyed putting faces to names and seeing all your lovely pictures I thought it would only be fair to put a face to my name. This is me with one of my dogs (she's sticking her tongue out, didn't realise dogs don't particularly like being hugged till I read Patricia McConnell's book!).


----------



## Ed

thanx for uploading the pic.
Its always cool to see a face with a screen name


----------



## Victor

Arryndel, those are some great photos of you and your beautiful dove. It is great too to see a fellow El Pasoan in the group. I was born and raised in El Paso and miss it! 


Penname, of course we are interested in putting yor face to ypur name! That is a cute picture of your dog you have there. Welcome to pigeon talk!


----------



## penname

StoN3d and Victor, thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Penname - wonderful picture of you and your dog. You have beautiful hair! 

I'm so happy you posted your picture. It is so nice to see our members.


----------



## spirit wings

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Penname - wonderful picture of you and your dog. You have beautiful hair!
> 
> I'm so happy you posted your picture. It is so nice to see our members.


hey I was gonna say the nice thing about the hair too!......anyway you have a nice face, hair, and puppy....


----------



## penname

Thanks for the kind compliments Lady and spirit wings


----------



## Msfreebird

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Heres a photo my daughter took of me and one of our resident tortoises,
> I know he's not a pigeon but maybe if you squint your eyes really tight????
> Anyway he's been with us for 12 yrs. now and weighs 26 pds., he's an absolute love.


Wow! I found one of those out by the dumpster at work! At first I thought it was just another snapper, we have a pond outback and its not uncommon to see the snappers walk thru the parking lot. But this one was trying to get in our back door. Upon closer look, we realized it was someone's lost pet and let him in. We had him in the hospital for a week before his owner's friend saw his picture in the local newspaper and came to claim him! He was a riot! He just walked around the hospital all day 








**excuse the lousy picture quality - I took it with my cell phone


----------



## spirit wings

Msfreebird said:


> Wow! I found one of those out by the dumpster at work! At first I thought it was just another snapper, we have a pond outback and its not uncommon to see the snappers walk thru the parking lot. But this one was trying to get in our back door. Upon closer look, we realized it was someone's lost pet and let him in. We had him in the hospital for a week before his owner's friend saw his picture in the local newspaper and came to claim him! He was a riot! He just walked around the hospital all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **excuse the lousy picture quality - I took it with my cell phone


thats cool! i want him....I had a desert tortise as a kid back in CA, found out later was not supposed to keep as a pet...oops....I loved him....


----------



## alvin

D.V.Nastypuss said:


> Here's a purrrrrfect picture of moi, le chat suprême


What do you mean "Future" Ruler?

Opened any cans of cat food lately Pete?

_Exactly....._


----------



## alvin

Me and the girls.

And playing with the boys.


----------



## Pegasus

*Please to meet you mate...*

Great pic of the family, and the military gear you got...How's the weather is Dublin?


----------



## alvin

Pegasus said:


> Great pic of the family, and the military gear you got...How's the weather is Dublin?


It's not mine.
And cold and wet.

Or "December" as we call it....


----------



## TAWhatley

alvin said:


> Me and the girls.


Thanks, Alvin! Lovely photo of you and the girls!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Alvin, I am SO happy to see your handsome face, finally! Can't wait until Shi reads this. Your girls are so cute. Beautiful scenery behind you in the picture with your girls.


----------



## j_birds

*where is yours spirit wings*

I still haven't seen your mug shot spirit wings. You got after me to post mine.....now I wanna see yours. Thats fair huh? Jim


----------



## spirit wings

j_birds said:


> I still haven't seen your mug shot spirit wings. You got after me to post mine.....now I wanna see yours. Thats fair huh? Jim


it was posted long ago..and now is in cyber heaven...which is the best place for it....hey I can't visitor messege you.....


----------



## j_birds

*still waiting*

I'm still waiting to see it 
Maybe you have me on ignore


----------



## spirit wings

spirit wings said:


> it was posted long ago..and now is in cyber heaven...which is the best place for it....hey I can't visitor messege you.....


...........


----------



## mr squeaks

j_birds said:


> I still haven't seen your mug shot spirit wings. You got after me to post mine.....now I wanna see yours. Thats fair huh? Jim


I think if Spirit Wings picture was posted in this thread, it should still be here. Last time I looked, I was on page 8, which is quite far back!

HEY ALVIN!! Maggie is CORRECT! Great to SEE YOU and your lovely girls!! 

BTW, I think Dorian has been hiberating for the winter and not causing any problems with the SPPs!

I see by your second picture, you could give him a run for his money!! 

So, WHY are you dressed like that and with such FIRE POWER!! Pete (Dorian's evil owner) would be delighted to see THAT picture! He really LIKES guns!  I'll have to send him a note to be sure he checks you out! 

Hugs to ALL

Shi


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Alvin, I loved the picture of you and your girls. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Not sure how to post picture. Go to Stans net Chess, Player page put in Crazy Pete. Maybe You can post that pic.


----------



## TAWhatley

Crazy Pete said:


> Not sure how to post picture. Go to Stans net Chess, Player page put in Crazy Pete. Maybe You can post that pic.


Hi Crazy Pete .. I'm not having any luck finding you there on the chess site though I did get to the site OK .. 

Terry


----------



## Crazy Pete

Stans home page, scroll down there is a box says jump to players page, Crazy Pete. There you will see a picture link.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Crazy Pete...is this it?


----------



## alvin

Lady Tarheel said:


> Alvin, I am SO happy to see your handsome face, finally! Can't wait until Shi reads this. Your girls are so cute. Beautiful scenery behind you in the picture with your girls.


NW Donegal is a lot like NC. Only colder. And not so many Rattlesnakes.....Thanks to St Pat...


----------



## Crazy Pete

TAWhatley
Thats it, not sure how you did it, but thanks


----------



## TAWhatley

Crazy Pete said:


> TAWhatley
> Thats it, not sure how you did it, but thanks


Actually, Brad AKA Pigeonpal2002 did it! Glad to see your handsome face here!

Terry


----------



## Miss Pigeon

This is me! 

http://i39.tinypic.com/2u7snmb.jpg


----------



## Pegasus

Well now, Glad to have a face on the name...Nice to meet you, Miss Pigeon...


----------



## ceramicgirl

*Ceramicgirl mug shot*

I hope this works, a picture of my hubby & me dancing at ex-daughter-in-law's wedding June 14, 2008 and should be another one of me in the doorway of my pigeon cage, taken 26 Dec. 2008


----------



## Maggie-NC

Hi Ceramicgirl, so very nice to see you!

Those are some pretty little babies you are holding. You'll find we adore pictures!


----------



## Lovebirds

Ceramicgirl!! Nice to meet you.........LOVED LOVED the pictures of your birds and their homes. Welcome to PT. Hope you'll stick around.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Ceramicgirl! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thank you for the photos!

Terry


----------



## Young Bird

Here is my mug I was at some club in San Diego a couple weeks ago. If I do bad this coming year in the races you all will know why.


----------



## Pegasus

Glad to meet you as well Young Bird...Take a shot for me next time and thanks ...


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photo, Young Bird! You're a handsome young fellow, and I'll bet you do just fine this coming race season.

Terry


----------



## ceramicgirl

thank you, I am having fun with these little ones. will dread parting with them when it is time.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

So nice to meet you, Ceramicgirl and Young Bird!


----------



## maine123

WOW.... just looked at this thread for the first time. it took me forever to get through it.


----------



## RodSD

*Here is me!*

Taken last year holding my pigeon I named "Big Boy."


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photo, Rod! Lookin' good!

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv

*Wanted to introduce myself by picture!*

Just wanted to post my "mug" shot.....LOL.... It is nice to put a Face behind the posts and to a bird (for that matter) lol.....  Anyways I love this place, I am learning so much from all of you!.... Have a fantastic day  ~Jenn~

So sorry about the photo size...I can't seems to get it smaller


----------



## Charis

Jenn...You look just the way I pictured you! I didn't picture the snow though.


----------



## Lovebirds

Nice picture Jenn! It IS good to have a name to put with the faces round' here.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Jenn - so very nice to see your pretty face.....


----------



## TAWhatley

Lovely photo of a lovely lady! Thanks for putting your face to your name, Jenn!

Terry


----------



## FloridaLuv

Thank you to whom ever made my mug shot smaller! I couln't figure that out!....My brain is fried its called TGIF syndrome...lol..... Thanks!


----------



## Pegasus

Glad to see those mugs Jenn and RodSD...Nice to meet you both lovely members...


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Very pretty photo, Jenn!


----------



## LittleJohn

LittleJohn


----------



## Lovebirds

LOL..........I almost thought that was Garth Brooks!! Nice pic!


----------



## LittleJohn

What better compliment could a guy dream for?

http://www.jdltrband.com


----------



## Pegasus

Glad to meet you LittleJohn......


----------



## TAWhatley

Good to see you, Little John! Do you have any of your performances on your website or YouTube that we could see/listen to?

Terry


----------



## Squeeker

Here is a photo of my grandson and I with his HO Train setup which was last winters project for me .. almost complete.










Sorry that the photo came out so large.


----------



## Squeeker

Boy did I goof!!!! How did the photo overlay my text What I wrote was that the photo is of my grandson and I with his HO Train setup which was my project last winter. It is almost complete!


----------



## teebo

*This Is Me*

Teebo,Nickname my neice used to call me when she was young.


----------



## TAWhatley

Squeeker said:


> Boy did I goof!!!! How did the photo overlay my text What I wrote was that the photo is of my grandson and I with his HO Train setup which was my project last winter. It is almost complete!


Easily fixed .. it's all OK now, and the size of the photo is great!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

teebo said:


> Teebo,Nickname my neice used to call me when she was young.


You are lovely, Teebo! Thank you for putting a face to the name!

Terry'


----------



## teebo

thanks .... i had to make it smaller,the 1st time it came out to BIG lol


----------



## TAWhatley

teebo said:


> thanks .... i had to make it smaller,the 1st time it came out to BIG lol


Wow! It IS smaller .. I thought the big one was lovely too!

Terry


----------



## Aqua

Well, I think I've found a happy home here, countless thanks to all of the beautiful, knowledgeable, loving & incredibly helpful people here! *HUGS TO YOU ALL!*

So... Here's me!


----------



## Lovebirds

Aqua, nice to put a face with the name. You're a pretty young lady. We're glad to have you here.


----------



## Pegasus

Please to meet the new ladies with their mug shots...Glad to have you both here...

"Very few men, that's  not fair, I will try to recruit more" we'll make a fraternal PT brotherhood here....


----------



## TAWhatley

Nice to "see" you, Aqua! Thank you for the lovely photo!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

It is so very nice to see all of you. 

Squeeker, what happened to your picture?


----------



## TAWhatley

Lady Tarheel said:


> Squeeker, what happened to your picture?


Hmmmm .. he must have moved or deleted it, Maggie. I "fixed" it last night, and I KNOW it was there then! It was a great pic, too!

Terry


----------



## eyespyer

Okay my ugly mug...


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the photos, Eyespyer! You are lookin' good! AND, that's a very big fish you're holding there!

Terry


----------



## Revolution Lofts

wow :O thats a nice fish, I'm not very good with identifying fish but it looks like a cat fish or carp of some sort?


----------



## eyespyer

*Blue cat*



Gurbir said:


> wow :O thats a nice fish, I'm not very good with identifying fish but it looks like a cat fish or carp of some sort?


"Blue Catfish"


----------



## Pegasus

Another suggestion; KEEP _OFF_ THE BEARD ...


----------



## TAWhatley

*Squeekers Photo Is Back!*

This is a great photo .. somehow it went missing on us, but we got it back. All you train folks will love this one!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=347671&postcount=640

Terry


----------



## RodSD

Nice to see everyone's pictures here.

Eyespyer,

Fishing is one of my hobby, too. I still remember staying until 11 pm waiting for fish to bite on a cold night! Are those bass on the background?


----------



## RodSD

Would it be cool if we click on a members list and see the persons face?


----------



## TAWhatley

RodSD said:


> Would it be cool if we click on a members list and see the persons face?


If a member so desires, he or she can go into their User CP and upload a profile picture .. works out to be pretty much the same thing ASSuming they post a picture of them instead of one of their pigeons or something else 

Terry


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

*Another mug shot*

Bluebirdsnfur . . . it's a little blurry but here it is. Me and little Bear, our somewhat girly Chihuahua . . . in the morning two years ago getting ready to go on our annual Breast Cancer walk 


















our tortoise Kramer in his pen 








ice storm Dec 2008


----------



## FloridaLuv

Debbie.... so nice to meet you! Or see you! Love the doggie hair-doo!...LOL.... very cute... and good for you for walking! What beautiful property you have!!! Man, makes me miss the country! Kramer has it MADE... what a COOL enclosure he has! Anyways..... Love the pictures, THANKS for sharing a little piece of your heaven too!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Well thank you very much, Jenn. Saw your mug shot, you are a beautiful young lady. I think its great also to put faces with names. I am fairly new to PT and really enjoy this forum. Learning a lot!

Yeah, we only have an acre and a half (wish it was more) but I do love it. We spent 8 weeks building Kramer's enclosure around my flower garden. All the plants are safe and edible for him. He is inside now and not happy. We are building him a larger indoor tortoise table.


----------



## Boichot1956

*I would like to upload a picture or two.*

I do have one picture of Myself that was taken from a Jazz Fest that I was at. I am going to upload that Picture and I do hope that everyone will agree that any pictures of me before will know that I have accomplished a lot in the past three years. I do live in an apartment now, I am divorced. My name was Victoria Lutes. It is now Victoria Bushaw-Boichot. I have four parakeets and one diamond dove. And I love live. How do I upload my picture on Forums?

Victoria Bushaw-Boichot

P.S. I just found out


----------



## Boichot1956

*I do have pictures posted of my babies*

I do have pictures of my babies posted but the are under General Discussions under New Name but not new to Pigeon-Talk. If you would like to see them that is where they are at. Tell me what you think of my babies.


----------



## Pegasus

Glad to meet you ladies (Boichot1956 and bluebirdsfur) and see your mug shot Victoria and Debbie...


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hello, Pegasus. How do ya do. . . nice to meet you too. I did enjoy going thru all 45 pages to see members faces


----------



## Pegasus

*Debbie* I'm doing fine and thanks for asking...I did scroll each pages just to see each members mugs...Tiring but enjoyable...


----------



## colbyjack

A lot of very beautiful women on this site. I looked in the upper right corner where it has the age of everyone.... WOW a lot of you look very very good and young for your age. what ever your doing keep it up.

Well after seeing all the good looking women, I feel bad by wrecking this thread posting my ugly mug shot.










Picture is me holding my limit of stripes, we needed every one for our family's annual father's day fish fry. I love to fish, and be outdoors. 

-chris


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hello Chris, nice to meet ya! Nope, not wreckin the thread . . . you're a cutie just like everyone else 

Fish fry . . . *yummmm*


----------



## LUCKYT

Chris, so.... you fish too! nice basket of fish. My wife and i LOVE to fish!
Lets see.... Pigeons, and fishing.......... To bad you do not live closer!! Dave


----------



## Maggie-NC

Chris, nice to see you. That's a great catch you have there. My husband and I have fished all our married life and love it. Biggest one I ever caught though was a 3 1/2 lb. bass. I thought I had caught a whale.


----------



## Tadlac_ASI

its me and my son "GON"


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you for the photos Colbyjack and Tadlac! You're lookin' good!

Terry


----------



## eyespyer

RodSD said:


> Nice to see everyone's pictures here.
> 
> Eyespyer,
> 
> Fishing is one of my hobby, too. I still remember staying until 11 pm waiting for fish to bite on a cold night! Are those bass on the background?


Yes Lake Texoma Striper Fishing !! Only the best!!!


----------



## Bobcat

*Me and my "Saucy Boy"*

This picture was taken last year at our local fair - The Quinte Exhibition. I have been chairman of the Poultry and Pigeon division here since 1984 - so 2009 will be a 25th Anniversary of sorts. During the 80's we normally had 7 or 8 hundred entries and a competitive show - but we are down to a a display of about 150 birds now as agricultural grants have all but ceased here in Ontario. 
The bird is a young Voorburg Shield Cropper that was an early hatch in 2008 - he got a lot of attention and became a bit of a pet. He "talks back" (pigeon-talk) to me all the time which is why I called him Saucy.


----------



## mr squeaks

Saucy is a lovely Cropper, Bobcat!!

Croppers never cease to make me smile! They are such unusual looking birds when they really puff out those crops!

All the best!

Shi and Mr. Squeaks with Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photo, Bobcat! Hmmmm .. exactly what does Saucy say to you? 

Terry


----------



## ceren

me with my parents' african grey on my head.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hello Bobcat and Ceren. Nice pictures and beautiful birds!


----------



## Ed

I dont know if I ever posted my pic but here it is 
it was taken at the poconos where the wife and I got married


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos Ceren and StoN3d! Thank you for sharing with us!

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT

StoN3d, that sounds so romantic! Good for you! i wish i had that Gazebo in my Back Yard! How long have you been married? Dave


----------



## wolfwood

Guess i haven't been paying attention 'cuz I didn't realize this was an active thread.

I'm usually on the backside of the camera, so don't have many photos of me (that's NOT a bad thing!) but here's one from less than 2 years ago - taking a break on our tent porch while on Safari in Africa!


----------



## Ivor

Nice picture, I'll bring mine soon, and thank you for sharing that with us wolfwood.

Ivette


----------



## Lovebirds

Nice pictures put up in the past few days. Nice to finally put faces with some of the new names..........


----------



## Ed

LUCKYT said:


> StoN3d, that sounds so romantic! Good for you! i wish i had that Gazebo in my Back Yard! How long have you been married? Dave


three years this September
but we have been together for 9 years going on 10 
we used to date in high school and ended up meeting again later in life
we both figured it was meant to be


----------



## conditionfreak

Me and Gary, my best friend. (I'm on the right). He wants to start up with pigeons but he doesn't have a clue, and wouldn't put his hands in dirty dish water, let alone scrape poop.










Me getting promoted to Sgt (retired as a Lieutenant in 2003) on the Cleveland Police Department. Presenting the promotion is Chief of Police Rocky Polutro (on the left) and Mayor Michael White (both are replaced now) (both are also short)  . I actually worked Narcotics at this time, that is why my hair was long. But I had to put on the uniform for this ceremony


----------



## LUCKYT

StoN3d good for you! i am going on 19 years, and it WAS meant to be! Met when i was 35 she was 33. We both had given up... Now we have an 18 year old boy, and a 15 year old boy... My wife is my BEST friend.....Good Luck to you! Dave


----------



## LUCKYT

Condition freak, have your buddy over to watch them fly. he will not mind a little Guano after that! Dave


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you Wolfwood and Conditionfreak for your photos .. they are great! Let's keep them coming people!

I think this thread is probably now the longest one on Pigeon-Talk .. if it's not .. it's been beat out by Popeye!

Terry


----------



## Peg 'n Peter

*Happy Easter!*

I wanted to get a picture of Peg and Peter sitting on the porch with me, while I played guitar, but it's such a nice day here that they're off somewhere enjoying the sunshine. In the meantime, here's me....


----------



## TAWhatley

Peg 'n Peter said:


> I wanted to get a picture of Peg and Peter sitting on the porch with me, while I played guitar, but it's such a nice day here that they're off somewhere enjoying the sunshine. In the meantime, here's me....


Great photo, and I LOVE your ears! 

Terry


----------



## RodSD

You are the first bunny that I see that can play a guitar.


----------



## Charis

LOL...very cute picture.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

My girls- Sarah, Laura, and Me on the right- at 'Howl At The Moon' in Chicago. A really fun piano bar 

dang! tried to re-size it!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Debbie, beautiful family.


----------



## colbyjack

bluebirdsnfur said:


> My girls- Sarah, Laura, and Me on the right- at 'Howl At The Moon' in Chicago. A really fun piano bar
> 
> dang! tried to re-size it!


looking good, buddy of mine used to play at a howl at the moon in FL. looks like a good time.

great pics folks keep'em coming -chris


----------



## chezd3




----------



## TAWhatley

Lovely photo, Chezd3! Thank you for sharing with us!

Terry


----------



## kdheart

*My Mug Shot - Kdheart*

I am the owner of a rescued 4-week old baby pigeon. This is the first time I have ever had one. New pics of her are coming soon!


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Nice to meet you, Kdheart.  I look forward to seeing pix of your baby pij.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

You all look great


----------



## bluebirdsnfur

Hello Kdheart . Welcome to PT


----------



## Pegasus

Glad to see your mugshots ladies​
That only means we have more Matriachs to come in the future...

Please to meet you all ladies...


----------



## ddddyyyy

I agree with TAWhatley 












nfl jerseys massage shanghai vitiligo Spy camera
replica watches


----------



## dovelove<3

*ehh...*

im not popular on this site. i just joined not too long ago but i figured i would post too. heres pics of my and my Chick =] we exchanged kisses


----------



## dovelove<3

OMG i didnt realise how huge they weree. ugh how do i delete =[


----------



## Lovebirds

dovelove<3 said:


> OMG i didnt realise how huge they weree. ugh how do i delete =[


LOL....great pics! If you want to delete them, resize and repost, just click on the "edit" button at the bottom of the post.


----------



## RodSD

You are both pretty.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Beautiful photos, Dovelove--you _and_ your dove! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## piney_creek

Been awhile, but here I am


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Great photo, Piney Creek.


----------



## Lewella

Me and my two youngest children. May 2009 on the farm.


----------



## pidge-girl

Im new to this site but I figured I'd put a couple pictures up now that I know what you all look like  

This is me with my pigeon Cooper that I raised from a baby. 









and this is a chicken planter my mama gave me, I was so excited when the flowers bloomed! lol 









hope that worked! I kinda suck at computers haha, I spend too much time with the birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Lewella and Pidge-girl - very nice to see your pretty faces.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Love your pictures, Lewella and Pidge-girl. 

Lewella, I like the notes in your signature. I also was impressed that doves and pigeons are mentioned more often in the Bible than any other bird.


----------



## RodSD

Nice pictures ladies!

Lewella,
cute kids!

Pidge-girl,
What pigeon breed is that?


----------



## bcr1

*my pic*

This is me last fall with a big black crapie I caught. Now you can all see my ugly mug.


----------



## pidge-girl

RodSD said:


> Nice pictures ladies!
> 
> Lewella,
> cute kids!
> 
> Pidge-girl,
> What pigeon breed is that?



Haha Cooper is a mutt. His dad was a (blue ribbon!) West of England Tumbler (Its where he got the feathered legs) and his mom was half Birmingham roller and half homer. 
But somehow that mix match made a wonderfull bird. I love and miss Cooper soooo much! He is in California at his possible permanent new home. (I'm doing a six month internship working with doves and pigeons at a rehabilitation center in Texas and figured it was best for him to stay with the rest of the flock there because I wasn't able to bring them all  but I'm sure he's happy and I get to go visit  )
He turned 5 this year  There are a bunch of pictures of him in the album on my profile, his baby picture is adorable


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Not an ugly mug at all--nice to meet you, Brian.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Brian, nice to see your face. That is a nice crappie. We used to fish for them often.


----------



## Birdsonawing

*Me and my bud*

me and my best buddy Crikey(it means suprise of affection)


----------



## Reti

Pigeon people are all very good looking.

Crickey is so adorable. 

Thank you all for posting your pics. 

Reti


----------



## Kancora

*Here We Are!*

Wow this is a great thread. 
This is me (right corner), my daughter and our dog Scooby. And me on my own...


----------



## Maggie-NC

Great pictures, Birdsonawing and Kancora.

Birdsonawing, Crikey looks like a best buddy, for sure.

Kancora, your daughter is so cute and Scooby looks spoiled as all dogs should be. You have a lovely smile.


----------



## Kancora

Ahh thanks Maggie. Don't all these pidgie people (or Pidgie Peeps as we'd call them here in London) look happy?! Must be something about pidgies that puts a smile on your face...


----------



## irretractable

*Mug Shots*

Here are a couple pictures - one of me and my sun conure Picasso and one of me and my pigeon Paloma.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Very sweet, Irretractable!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Okay first is a picture a girl from school made because she knows i love my pigeons 




Now some pictures from my grandparents 50th aniversary.

 Dont mind my suit abit lopsided

 Me and my sisters from left to right-Amy 19-Me 16-Brittney 14


Ps i have gotten a hair cut from then


----------



## irretractable

Birdmom4ever said:


> Very sweet, Irretractable!


Thank you!


----------



## Whammytap

Okay, hope this goes...this is an older pic of me, when I had dyed my hair black for the Harry Potter "Deathly Hallows" release party...

http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/127/l_26d733b14149ed59e37beb13c74bc240.jpg

And a more recent one...


----------



## Birdmom4ever

You have a beautiful family, Pigeon Lower. Do you sisters enjoy the pigeons, too?

Rock on, Whammytap!


----------



## Teresa

Wow, great pictures! Thanks for sharing, everyone!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Birdmom4ever said:


> You have a beautiful family, Pigeon Lower. Do you sisters enjoy the pigeons, too?
> 
> Rock on, Whammytap!


They only like the babie pigeons but if i need them to watch them or somthing they will take care of them for me since i take care of her cat when she is away.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

This is me, and Not the fish LOL... Ü


----------



## Yeasmin

What kind of fish it is? It's huuuuuge......


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

That would be a Bull Trout 28 1/2" and 19 lbs...


----------



## Tamara21

*Pic of me*

It was so nice to put faces with names of everybody. I am fairly new to this site and have to say thanks to everyone with a special thanks to Chairus and Reti - they have talked and coached me through my very first pigeon experience and now Petey is part of the pack... If this worked it's a picture of me with my bosses - I'm in the middle....one of my boy Harley the big dog, and one of my little girl Chance (the little old girl)...Petey pictures can be seen on my album! Thanks again to everyone!!


----------



## Charis

It worked! It's great to see your gorgeous face.
Dogs are pretty cute too.


----------



## Reti

Nice to put a face to the voice. I agree with Charis, gorgeous face.
Your dogs are adorable.


Reti


----------



## Niloc5

*Me And My Best Friend*

This is my dog Bella and I.  

Dont Worry, the closest she's got to hunting is chasing squirrels up tree's and catching flies in the house


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos, everyone! I'm pleased to meet you all face to face!

Terry


----------



## Charis

Niloc5 said:


> This is my dog Bella and I.
> 
> Dont Worry, the closest she's got to hunting is chasing squirrels up tree's and catching flies in the house


You are both adorable.


----------



## seanG

me my mom and my dad on vacation in hawaii


----------



## Anarrowescape

Alot of wonderful pictures on here. Not sure if I have ever posted one of myself on here but let me give it a try. I dont have any recent ones but this one was taken 9months ago. hope it works.


----------



## clucklebeed

Wow you got to got to Hawaii? You are so lucky, I'd love to go there someday but even though I love Boogie Boarding I'm a little afraid of the ocean
This should explain it pretty well
I saw the _Titanic_ movie and the falling off the boat part just kinda freaked me out, I think the worst way to die would be drowning.


----------



## Pigeon lower

I wish i could go on vacation.


----------



## seanG

hawaii was very fun and im greatfull i got to go and if u love Boogie Boarding u would love surfing


----------



## clucklebeed

It seems a little too far out in the ocean for me... I only dare to go up to my neck and I'm not even 5 feet yet!
I would love to try when I'm a little taller though, and maybe get the guts too.
I'm still afraid of Splash Mountain at Disney Land.... I hate roller costers and pretty much anything that goes straight down head first.
To tell the truth I preffer the tower of terror to ANY roller coster ride at ANY amuesment park, and I only go at dark so yeah I'm not very brave or daring yet...


----------



## TAWhatley

Wow! The great photos just keep on coming! Keep it up everyone!

Terry


----------



## prophecy

This is me,Steph..........










this is my significant other,Garilynn(and our dog Loki)


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Nice to meet you, Steph and Garilynne!  Is that your big truck in the background?


----------



## prophecy

Birdmom4ever said:


> Nice to meet you, Steph and Garilynne!  Is that your big truck in the background?



nice too meet you too..nope,thats our neighbors rig.lol.......... he was ''in town'' that day.I was on my front porch,in that pic.


----------



## al7zn

My sentiment exactly, Terry! I sent


----------



## xtremejay

*this is latest pic of me*

this is only picture i could get atm


----------



## spirit wings

super handsome!


----------



## xtremejay

thanks =) everyone says i get that from my dad


----------



## TAWhatley

xtremejay said:


> thanks =) everyone says i get that from my dad


Thanks for the photo! You're lookin' good!

Terry


----------



## Bella

Nice to see everyone!

Me...I really hate having my photo taken so I don't have very many of myself


----------



## Birdmom4ever

I don't know why you don't like having your picture taken, Bella--you're gorgeous!


----------



## ~pigeonlover~

heres a better pic and more recent


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Very handsome, Pigeon Lover.


----------



## spirit wings

so much pretty, handsome young folks around! all of you are just so nice to see!


----------



## sky tx

Me and My Bride of 52 years


----------



## spirit wings

you and your bride are lovely! 52 years! congrats!


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photos everyone! Thank you for sharing yourselves with us!

Terry


----------



## jmaxpsi

Here is a pic of my daughter Jaelyn and I:


----------



## clucklebeed

Me( the girl with the braces and the blue dot) and an old friend from 3rd grade playing around at VBS. Most recent picture I have of myslef, taken in July.


----------



## ~pigeonlover~

ty birdmom and spirit =)


----------



## Flapdoodle

*Put a face with the name...*










She is a Daddy’s girl!! She also loves the birds...When the birds are loft flying she squeals when they fly over our heads.










Here is the rest of my crew… (I know it is a pagan holiday but we had fun)


----------



## Charis

Daddy's girl is just adorable ... the goblins are pretty cute too.


----------



## TAWhatley

Wowser! Just look at those gorgeous blue eyes! Thank you for the pics!

Terry


----------



## sreeshs

Here goes Subru and me


----------



## Msfreebird

WOW, look at all these nice lookin guys!! LOL Great pictures!


----------



## mookeeman

*here is my girlfriend and i*

this is my favorite picture of us


sorry it's kinda big i dont know how to make it smaller


----------



## Pigeon lower

mookeeman said:


> this is my favorite picture of us
> 
> 
> sorry it's kinda big i dont know how to make it smaller


LOL TYLER AND AMBER HAHAHAHAHAHA....


----------



## mookeeman

wow tyler do you stalk my post's?:S


----------



## Pigeon lower

Yupper..
But isnt this picture hanging on the wall near your tv... Im pretty sure i saw it


----------



## mookeeman

yes it is this is a picture of the picture lol dad has the other copy so i took my camera and snaped this photo


----------



## idoveyou

Here is me and my beloved but now gone to chicken heaven , Ralph


----------



## Jay3

That's a great shot of you and Ralph.


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks for the new photos, everyone! What a handsome flock of folks we've got here on Pigeon-Talk!

Terry


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Great photo, Ralph. My first ever pet bird was a chicken.


----------



## Kasia

Nice to meet everyone! Here isa photos of me and then me and my husband Will, at a serama chicken festival. LOL


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Very cute photos, Kasia!


----------



## Guest

Kasia said:


> Nice to meet everyone! Here isa photos of me and then me and my husband Will, at a serama chicken festival. LOL


very cute couple you are


----------



## adamant

here is me hiding my face


----------



## goga82

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the new photos, everyone! What a handsome flock of folks we've got here on Pigeon-Talk!
> 
> Terry


this is me  so everybody can see ))))


----------



## goga82

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks for the new photos, everyone! What a handsome flock of folks we've got here on Pigeon-Talk!
> 
> Terry


and another one and the last one


----------



## goga82

goga82 said:


> and another one and the last one


and that is it


----------



## goga82

goga82 said:


> and that is it


and this is my one and only  guinea pig (ROSE)


----------



## Mindy

Goga, you are beautiful, love the pictures, except for that cigarette, lol. Rose is so cute also. 

Kasia, love the hats. And you and Will make a great looking couple. 

Adamant, you made me smile with that picture. I think I'm the closest member to you and I know your bother-in-law and I can't wait to tell him about this picture. I think something else is covered besides your face. Cute.. lol min


----------



## goga82

Mindy said:


> Goga, you are beautiful, love the pictures, except for that cigarette, lol. Rose is so cute also.
> 
> Kasia, love the hats. And you and Will make a great looking couple.
> 
> Adamant, you made me smile with that picture. I think I'm the closest member to you and I know your bother-in-law and I can't wait to tell him about this picture. I think something else is covered besides your face. Cute.. lol min


thamk u mindy


----------



## TwinkieSlug

I have very few pix of myself, but here's one from 2006 of me racing my 3 legger "Bullet." She has since had to retire at 5 due to damage in her elbow. Sad because she's such an active and ambitious dog. She still has a great life, including dreams of eating my pigeons...


----------



## Mindy

What a great picture of you and bullet. I always love seeing a dog with a missing leg still being so loved and so active. Glad he is still enjoying the great life. All dogs, and all other animals deserve the great life. min


----------



## Flamingo




----------



## mr squeaks

Great pictures, everyone! 

Handsome picture of you, Mr. Flamingo...do you have loooong legs too?? (sorry, couldn't resist!)  

Love and Hugs to all

Shi and the gang


----------



## dogging_99

Ok, thats me and the 1999 Thunderbird Sport


----------



## Pawbla

Click. I don't think I have one with my face in it.


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Awesome photo, Dogging 99!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Hmmm. I don't think I've ever actually shown my face here.
Here's the latest club picture. It's really obvious which one is me, LOL. The guys on both ends of the back row are also members here (Barn Pigeon on the far left, Luckyloft on far right).


----------



## yopigeonguy

Whuch one??LOL


----------



## Birdmom4ever

You're very cute, Becky!


----------



## TAWhatley

Thank you all for these most recent pictures! You all are lookin' great! For sure, Becky is the best looking girl in that club, but very nice to "see " you Barn Pigeon and Luckyloft .. 

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird

WOW, great pictures - NICE bike


----------



## Msfreebird

Halloween!


----------



## Reti

Great pics everyone. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Pawbla

MaryOfExeter said:


> Hmmm. I don't think I've ever actually shown my face here.
> Here's the latest club picture. It's really obvious which one is me, LOL. The guys on both ends of the back row are also members here (Barn Pigeon on the far left, Luckyloft on far right).


All senior mans with a young lady, haha! Love to see the variety.

People I know say that I have "old tea-drinking women" hobbies and interests. Orchids and pigeons especially . My mom says I'll end up like one of those Disney movie characters - the old lady with the birds on the head - whenever my pigeon lands on my head.


----------



## goga82

*im just sitting here and missing my baby*

figured id show the love we shared....RIP jojo


----------



## goga82

i been a different person since he died, part of me died with him
RIP jojo


----------



## Reti

What a sweet little baby.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird

goga82 said:


> i been a different person since he died, part of me died with him
> RIP jojo


Such a SWEET PICTURE!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Pawbla said:


> All senior mans with a young lady, haha! Love to see the variety.
> 
> People I know say that I have "old tea-drinking women" hobbies and interests. Orchids and pigeons especially . My mom says I'll end up like one of those Disney movie characters - the old lady with the birds on the head - whenever my pigeon lands on my head.


Haha 
My friends are convinced I'll be the old cat lady down the street....minus the cats...just a bunch of birds


----------



## Birdmom4ever

What touching photos, Goga. I'm so sorry you lost him...looked like a very sweet bird.


----------



## mr squeaks

I, too, send my condolences, Goga...your little one was such a cutie!!

But, just to let you know, Jojo is with many others and was warmly welcomed at the Rainbow Bridge by our wonderful former members, Maggie (Lady Tarheel) and Linda (Feather).

I'm sure that Jojo will have a "wing" in sending you another to love!

With Love, Hugs and Healing Thoughts

Shi


----------



## goga82

Birdmom4ever said:


> What touching photos, Goga. I'm so sorry you lost him...looked like a very sweet bird.



thank you guys u all so sweet.i do miss him


----------



## Mindy

Goga, love the pictures of you and jojo. I know you miss him. So glad you have plenty of pictures to look at and remember him by. Great pics. min


----------



## goga82

Mindy said:


> Goga, love the pictures of you and jojo. I know you miss him. So glad you have plenty of pictures to look at and remember him by. Great pics. min


i got something 4 u mindy, i'll post it to your facebook profile


----------



## Nooti

Can't remember whether I ever posted when this first came out but am not searching all those pages! Here's a couple of me,


----------



## Jay3

Great pictures! What is that you are holding in the last picture?


----------



## Nooti

It's a european badger, he'd been injured and I was treating him. this was only about 3-4 years ago. I was wearing my "toughie glasses" They get battered about sometimes but don't break!


----------



## Reti

Great pics Nooti. 

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks

Wow, THANKS, Nooti!!

So nice to SEE you and some of your more unusual "patients!"

With Love and Hugs

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

*My ugly mug*

Me after a new years party. I was sooooo tired


----------



## John_D

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Me after a new years party. I was sooooo tired


Welcome to the rogues' gallery 


John


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

Rouges gallery?


----------



## Charis

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Me after a new years party. I was sooooo tired



Look at you...yer just a youngin and you look pretty darn good havin just come from a NY party.


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

Why, thank you


----------



## John_D

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Rouges gallery?


'Them out there' probably think we pigeon folk are a bunch of rogues and nuts


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

Oh, cool


----------



## Msfreebird

Charis said:


> Look at you...yer just a youngin and you look pretty darn good havin just come from a NY party.


Ya! - He better watch out for all those cougars


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

Msfreebird said:


> Ya! - He better watch out for all those cougars


No, don't say that. That's the reason I dress nice


----------



## c.hert

I remember those days and if I were a whole lot younger I would ask you out for Valentines day--nice picture of you Crab Shrapnel--and dressing nice will attract the young ladies at your age.. I remember those day...c.hert


----------



## Crab_Shrapnel

Yeah, but the gals where I'm from only like jocks, and they don't believe me that pigeon racing is a sport


----------



## c.hert

Thats life isn't it...c.hert


----------



## Jay3

Crab_Shrapnel said:


> Yeah, but the gals where I'm from only like jocks, and they don't believe me that pigeon racing is a sport


Then you're looking at the wrong girls. Many girls don't like jocks or sports, but love animals. If you found the right one, she would love a guy with birds. You'll see.


----------



## Pip Logan

Keeping an Eye out for hawks ( I'm the one in the front )


----------



## MaryOfExeter

If I were a hawk, I'd leave your birds along Pip, LOL 

And Crab_Shrapnel, there are girls out there for you. The only sport I care about is pigeon racing. I don't really get anything out of watching sports and I'm not athletic enough to care to play them. I guess I could if I tried, but I'd much rather spend my afternoons with the birds, rather than at practice


----------



## atvracinjason

I don't care if it is a statue...I'll race it


----------



## mr squeaks

That's a CUTE picture!! Is that your son with you??

GREAT statue...'course it's not the _fastest_...but sure gives you a chance to "smell the roses!" 

Shi


----------



## atvracinjason

No it my buddies son, he is much more mature than I am so they have him watch me when we go to the zoo or anything of the nature


----------



## rackerman

*My ungly mug........lol*


----------



## rackerman

me & the Wife.......


----------



## mr squeaks

Many thanks for posting, Rackerman!!

Enjoyed "meeting" you and your lovely wife! 

Oh yes, WHO is your feathered friend??

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## rackerman

My Blue Fronted Amazon, no longer have due to a divorce.


----------



## Jay3

Good picture of you and Patti.


----------



## Pigeon lower

Me, Being a loser like always


----------



## Pigeon lower

Me, Being a loser like always


----------



## doveone52

You're a good looking guy, Pigeon lower! No loser!


----------



## Pigeon lower

Aha i was joking, But thanks


----------



## StanelyPidge09

Hi everyone! Here is Josh and I


----------



## Jivu

Might as well toss in a picture of me with the critters.


----------



## mr squeaks

JIVU...

If there was a contest, you get the PRIZE with that picture!! 

REALLY CUTE!!

THANKS FOR MAKING MY EVENING!!

Love and Hugs 

Shi  

with MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles (pijies)

Twiggy & Timmy (kitties)


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful pictures, all! Thank you for sharing! We really do have a handsome "flock" here on Pigeon-Talk, and I ain't talkin' about the birds!

Terry


----------



## fantailgyrl

*sorry just joined a few weeks ago heres one of me*

me in my back yard


----------



## mr squeaks

Hey, pretty lady!

Great outfit!

*WELCOME TO THE SITE!!*

Love and Hugs

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------



## LaurenBuzz

hey my name is Lauren and that is me on the right in our bird arena


----------



## TAWhatley

LaurenBuzz said:


> hey my name is Lauren and that is me on the right in our bird arena


Great photo, Lauren! What organization are you with? 

Terry


----------



## LaurenBuzz

hello terry! what do you mean by organization? but i work at Flamingo Land in North Yorkshire doing the bird display


----------



## TAWhatley

LaurenBuzz said:


> hello terry! what do you mean by organization? but i work at Flamingo Land in North Yorkshire doing the bird display


Thank you .. that was the info I was looking for. I'm a Yank and didn't have a clue .. saw some additional photos and posts from you today and enjoyed them greatly!

Terry


----------



## i_love_Calina

Jivu said:


> Might as well toss in a picture of me with the critters.


I just noticed this thread...and omfg wtf bbq! I love that pic  You've got some pro pet juggling skills


----------



## sreeshs

Jivu said:


> Might as well toss in a picture of me with the critters.


Wow, you sure have some talent


----------



## Knoc

Just took today. Dont mind the beard, Im doing the "November No Shave" for a cancer benefit.. Itches like nuts.. Anyway, he's a couple quick pics. (The baby is 5 days in this pic)


----------



## sreeshs

Good snap, nice birds, nice jacket too


----------



## Quazar

sreeshs said:


> nice jacket too


Good camouflage for poop lol


----------



## Birdmom4ever

Nice photos and a good loft you have there, too!


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

Hey guys, there haven't been any responses to this thread in while so.. Here's me..
Go to: http://www.facebook.com/timothyestone ( I am not sure how to get pics on, and don't have any saved on the computer anyways)


----------



## TAWhatley

arherp said:


> Hey guys, there haven't been any responses to this thread in while so.. Here's me..
> Go to: http://www.facebook.com/timothyestone ( I am not sure how to get pics on, and don't have any saved on the computer anyways)


Thanks for the link and photo! Lookin' good!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird

arherp said:


> Hey guys, there haven't been any responses to this thread in while so.. Here's me..
> Go to: http://www.facebook.com/timothyestone ( I am not sure how to get pics on, and don't have any saved on the computer anyways)


YA! Looks good to me too!  LOL


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

Haha thanks guys


----------



## Roller mike

*My daughter Calli and me*


----------



## TAWhatley

Great photo, Mike! Thank you for sharing yourself and your lovely daughter with us!

Terry


----------



## erjtej

we're very new to this site, but boy have we learned a LOT in the last 24 hrs., thanks to some great folks ready to help out. This is us @my Mom's for Christmas. 
We have a newly rescued pigeon young'un, (just brought it home last night) & is settling in quite well.


----------



## TAWhatley

erjtej said:


> we're very new to this site, but boy have we learned a LOT in the last 24 hrs., thanks to some great folks ready to help out. This is us @my Mom's for Christmas.
> We have a newly rescued pigeon young'un, (just brought it home last night) & is settling in quite well.


Great photo and welcome! Thanks so much for helping the little one!

Terry


----------



## dod rennie

I am trying to get my picture on but me and computers dont get on


----------



## sport14692

Here I am ya'll, Remember I'm a Cajun


----------



## sport14692

*Dang !!!*



Msfreebird said:


> Halloween!


looking sweet, lol


----------



## Msfreebird

sport14692 said:


> looking sweet, lol


 LOL, Hey hey...what's that doing here? I'm in disguise


----------



## spirit wings

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, Hey hey...what's that doing here? I'm in disguise


hahahaha!!!


I love cajun food!


----------



## romanallover

I know....I'll make one with a smile


----------



## doveone52

Awesome pictures! Pigeon people are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## sreeshs

doveone52 said:


> Awesome pictures! Pigeon people are BEAUTIFUL!


I second that


----------



## adilulea

watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miJfXB0jy_8


----------



## DannysDoos

Here's me.... *computer screen breaks*


----------



## Reti

DannysDoos said:


> Here's me.... *computer screen breaks*
> http://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j363/DannysDoos/214.jpg



Nice pic. Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## dod rennie

Hi Danny what kind of pidgeons do you keep


----------



## DannysDoos

dod rennie said:


> Hi Danny what kind of pidgeons do you keep


I keep white rollers, garden fantails and "doves". What about you- what do you keep?

P.S.- getting "Mindian" fantails soon


----------



## Sevenof14

Here's my "mug shot". The person underneath me is my human, William!


----------



## Msfreebird

Sevenof14 said:


> Here's my "mug shot". The person underneath me is my human, William!


HEY!!!! Aren't you the guy I saw on TV?!! 
Welcome to PT


----------



## Sevenof14

Msfreebird said:


> HEY!!!! Aren't you the guy I saw on TV?!!
> Welcome to PT


Yup, one and the same.... That's my boy Karma on my shoulder. His uncle Jaco is the one in my avatar. Jaco and his brother Jicky are the two I raised after finding them abandoned as chicks..


----------



## whytwings

Very cool pic seven


----------



## PigeonMadness

I mean no offense at all when I say this, but I love it that there are people who I've seen on here that I never thought would raise pigeons actually raise pigeons! Sometimes in a crowded bus or street I wonder how many people around me are fanciers??? Fanciers in Disguise? I think so.


----------



## DannysDoos

reaperofhim said:


> I mean no offense at all when I say this, but I love it that there are people who I've seen on here that I never thought would raise pigeons actually raise pigeons! Sometimes in a crowded bus or street I wonder how many people around me are fanciers??? Fanciers in Disguise? I think so.


No-one suspects me of being a fancier because all of the fanciers up here are old! :L


----------



## Sevenof14

reaperofhim said:


> I mean no offense at all when I say this, but I love it that there are people who I've seen on here that I never thought would raise pigeons actually raise pigeons! Sometimes in a crowded bus or street I wonder how many people around me are fanciers??? Fanciers in Disguise? I think so.


I always find it funny that no one can understand a guy in the park with a nice suit and a pigeon on his shoulder. It DOES make it easy for me to educate people about pigeons and doves, and hopefully convert at least 1 more person a day to the "pro-pigeon" side of the fence! Seems they have an easier time understanding the "guy in the suit"!

BTW, I'm working on a show about urban wildlife in New York City, and the first episode will be all about pigeons, and how they "made" the city what it is!


----------



## Reti

That is great. Let us know when the show airs so we can watch it. I don't know if we get to see it here in Miami, but maybe on youtube or something.

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird

Sevenof14 said:


> I always find it funny that no one can understand a guy in the park with a nice suit and a pigeon on his shoulder. It DOES make it easy for me to educate people about pigeons and doves, and hopefully convert at least 1 more person a day to the "pro-pigeon" side of the fence! Seems they have an easier time understanding the "guy in the suit"!
> 
> *BTW, I'm working on a show about urban wildlife in New York City, and the first episode will be all about pigeons, and how they "made" the city what it is!*


YES! Details when it is done and available to see!


----------



## fantaillover100

haha, me!


----------



## Poulette

*To sevenof14*

"hopefully convert at least 1 more person a day to the "pro-pigeon" side of the fence! Seems they have an easier time understanding the "guy in the suit"!

I just try to do the same thing in Montréal. Poeple usually dislike pigeons, but I am "the lady" who feed them and I try to make humans change their mind. I love pigeons since 39 years ... My first feral rescue decided I was going to care for him when I was 10 years old. This pigeon Victor lived with me for 15 years, and he is the one who send me pigeons in need for help since then. He became an angel free flying in the sky but his place in my heart will never end. Pigeons are devoted friends forever 

I love your photo !


----------



## Poulette

*fantaillover100 ---> Wow!*

You are lovely !


----------



## Reti

Fantaillover, I have to agree with Poulette. You are gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## fantaillover100

no im not i look so bad.


----------



## ippychick

I can't believe I've missed such a great thread! But, managed to go through all the 46 pages ~ woah, cool photos!!


----------



## ptras

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, Hey hey...what's that doing here? I'm in disguise


Hmmm...and within driving distance.


----------



## Jerryx4

About a year ago 









Doing what I was built for...Flying 









25, Manager of a Europcar branch in Melbourne Australia
Pigeon mad!

This about 14months ago finishing the roof of my loft.


----------



## whytwings

Hi neighbour ...........cool shots !


----------



## davemakuta

Me out at Yellowstone National Park, not the best pic but its recent


----------



## ippychick

Nice new photos!


----------



## amyable

Enjoying the new photos. 

Janet


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

This is me on the right, I am just a wee bit older now since this picture was taken.


----------



## ptras

xxmoxiexx said:


> LOL! I'm tempted to say how you guys are so lovely too, but i fear it will turn into a shouting match of, "no, YOU are lovelier!" "NO!! YOU are the PRETTY one!"


Moxie,

Are you really from Boston, or are you a typical SE Mass person like myself who just finds it easier to say *Boston*, than to explain to people where you really are?


----------



## ptras

Insomniac said:


> It seems as though most people here think I'm a guy (and I can't blame you, my mom named me 'Devon', I've been cursed with people thinking I'm a boy my entire life) so this is a good opportunity to show otherwise, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...me ready to go mining, or something.... (actually, we were going zip lining!)
> 
> And since people are posting HS reunions.... here's my 'casual' Grade Six graduation photo : p
> 
> 
> You sure don't look like a guy to me!


----------



## sreeshs

ptras said:


> Insomniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as though most people here think I'm a guy (and I can't blame you, my mom named me 'Devon', I've been cursed with people thinking I'm a boy my entire life) so this is a good opportunity to show otherwise, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And...me ready to go mining, or something.... (actually, we were going zip lining!)
> 
> And since people are posting HS reunions.... here's my 'casual' Grade Six graduation photo : p
> 
> 
> You sure don't look like a guy to me!
> 
> 
> 
> God, I really thought you were a guy until this post
Click to expand...


----------



## sreeshs

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> This is me on the right, I am just a wee bit older now since this picture was taken.


Smart boy


----------



## horseart4u

well here we are at Universal Studios enjoying the world of Harry Potter


----------



## Jay3

Nice to see you Donna. Your daughter is adorable.


----------



## PigeonVilla

horseart4u said:


> well here we are at Universal Studios enjoying the world of Harry Potter


 Very cute ,you pigeon peoples are awesome


----------



## ptras

PigeonVilla said:


> Very cute ,you pigeon peoples are awesome


We are awesome...aren't we?


----------



## mpigeon

My picture at large:


----------



## Msfreebird

These pictures are great!....Nice to see everyone


----------



## Msfreebird

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> This is me on the right, I am just a wee bit older now since this picture was taken.


LOL, And Warren, how do you manage to stay so young looking?!


----------



## Rockin_cj

Sorry about the blurriness but...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL

New member here, my first post is out in General Discussions!


----------



## Reti

Nice to meet you, Rockin_cj

Reti


----------



## sreeshs

and welcome to Pigeon-Talk


----------



## abluechipstock

i'm the big guy on the right, that's elvis a dachshund i co-own


----------



## Rockin_cj

Reti said:


> Nice to meet you, Rockin_cj
> 
> Reti





sreeshs said:


> and welcome to Pigeon-Talk


Thank you! Never knew forums actually existed for these great little birds so, excited to be aboard!


----------



## Comriest

I'm the one in the black coat!! ;-)


----------



## shinner

thats me the old bloke on the end.


----------



## g_girl313

Thought I'd say hi. This is me with one of my more ornery pidgeys.


----------



## horseart4u

Jay3 said:


> Nice to see you Donna. Your daughter is adorable.


thank you JAY3 She is so much a pidgie girl, she wants to be with them more then school, just like me when i was younger LOL...she LOVES the babies


----------



## spirit wings

you all look really great!.... I want to go to that Harry Pottery place!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nice to meet you g girl313, how many birds do you have?
Dave


----------



## g_girl313

Not many at the moment. We only have about 10 adult fantails and 2 doves. But we are purchasing frillbacks very very soon. We are just trying to decide on colors


----------



## whytwings

g_girl313 said:


> Thought I'd say hi. This is me with one of my more ornery pidgeys.


Great picture ........Hi btw


----------



## zoolisa

me with my other type of winged orphans- Angus and Fergus, black flying foxes


----------



## amyable

OM GOsh!! Lisa they are amazing.

You must tell us how these rescues came about. I could tell you were very knowledgable about birds in some way, now I can see why. 

Great to 'meet' you aswell obviously., I was just taken aback with the picture.

Janet


----------



## zoolisa

Thank you 

Not very experienced with birds, UK ones anyway!- I volunteered for the RSPCA in QLD for a while, and got to look after many native animals on their wildlife ward. These included Rails, Stone Curlews, Tawny Frogmouths (REALLY easy to feed!) barn owls, lorikeets, cockatoos, lots of others, but I really enjoyed the reptiles most. I joined batcare as you need to be vaccinated for rabies (lyssavirus) to handle flying foxes, and I was very lucky to be able to raise these two from 2 weeks old through to release (about 14 weeks in total). Their mothers were both electrocuted on power lines, but the babies usually survive, and are often seen clinging to their dead mothers bodies. Nice folks from Energex have to come out to remove the bodies, and they call batcare to take the babies. Probably the most amazing and rewarding experience of my life. The day they first flew I got so emotional! I can understand how parents feel now when their babies take their first steps!!

I'll post some more photos...


----------



## horseart4u

zoolisa said:


> Thank you
> 
> Not very experienced with birds, UK ones anyway!- I volunteered for the RSPCA in QLD for a while, and got to look after many native animals on their wildlife ward. These included Rails, Stone Curlews, Tawny Frogmouths (REALLY easy to feed!) barn owls, lorikeets, cockatoos, lots of others, but I really enjoyed the reptiles most. I joined batcare as you need to be vaccinated for rabies (lyssavirus) to handle flying foxes, and I was very lucky to be able to raise these two from 2 weeks old through to release (about 14 weeks in total). Their mothers were both electrocuted on power lines, but the babies usually survive, and are often seen clinging to their dead mothers bodies. Nice folks from Energex have to come out to remove the bodies, and they call batcare to take the babies. Probably the most amazing and rewarding experience of my life. The day they first flew I got so emotional! I can understand how parents feel now when their babies take their first steps!!
> 
> I'll post some more photos...


that is so AWESOME they are so cute in the face, we have little brown bats here. I have only seen these guys in a zoo and they are BIG, glad they only eat fruit and flowers


----------



## amyable

They are so beautiful, just look at their eyes. 

That sounds like some really valuable experience and I can certainly understand how emotional you must have felt at seeing them fly. To have got them to that level of maturity from so young is no small task.

Are they totally independent now?

Janet


----------



## zoolisa

Yes, they go to a 'creche' with all the others (sadly there are always many babies brought into care in baby season) where they are dehumanised, and get their flight muscles built up, then onto a soft release enclosure. We microchip the babies so we can follow their progress. Early indications are that rehabilitated bats are very successful at getting accepted into existing colonies, which is good because they bond very strongly with their human carers. They actually do better if they bond well with the carers, its as though they thrive with the nurturing and grow more confidant. They dehumanise very quickly. Although I'm happy to be back in the UK, I miss seeing the nightly food migration flying over. They are truely magnificent, a wing span of a metre!


----------



## amyable

That's a pleasant change to know they are better off bonding with carers. It's always the hardest part of re-habbing a pigeon from young as they do get attached if hand fed from early on and then could have a harder time when released.
So glad you're back here though and can now use your expertise with our UK feathered friends. 

Really enjoyed seeing those pictures. Thanks for posting them.

Janet


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Nomads Loft*

View attachment 21261
Pigeon View working on a sign Stone Crest Mall off I-20 GA


----------



## zoolisa

Ooh, you must have a good head for heights!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

zoolisa said:


> Ooh, you must have a good head for heights!!


That was a be very careful and pay attention day. But it was better than going up in a basket those things are nerve racking!!!! that sign was about 50-60 ft and I climbed up fun fun!!


----------



## horseart4u

better you then me i can go on a roof but when i get near the edge i get dizzy, so have fun climbing  and do be careful..like the phrase " pigeons view "


----------



## whytwings

zoolisa said:


> me with my other type of winged orphans- Angus and Fergus, black flying foxes


Hi zoolisa .........nice shot of you and the bats

They sure are gorgeous creatures huh ?


----------



## rackerman

*Cool, but freaky....*


zoolisa said:


> me with my other type of winged orphans- Angus and Fergus, black flying foxes


----------



## sreeshs

Glad to see all you amazing people


----------



## mistikuss

Are you serious


----------



## Poulette

zoolisa said:


> me with my other type of winged orphans- Angus and Fergus, black flying foxes


Wow I LOVE you photos  Amazing rescued creatures!!!


----------



## mistikuss

Do not know, ATP


----------



## John_D

mistikuss said:


> Do not know, ATP


Would you like to introduce yourself? Your two comments so far don't appear to make any sense


----------



## dod rennie

Hi Mistikuss you may have the wrong person here but happy to say hi


----------



## kamz

I thought after being on here for a while, it was about time i put my mug shot up 

This is a picture of me having just got my hair cut not long before - dont know why i didn't cut it sooner :O 

http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/51afef00.jpg

Neway *ducks head* now its out there


----------



## whytwings

kamz said:


> I thought after being on here for a while, it was about time i put my mug shot up
> 
> This is a picture of me having just got my hair cut not long before - dont know why i didn't cut it sooner :O
> 
> http://i906.photobucket.com/albums/ac269/kamzi/51afef00.jpg
> 
> Neway *ducks head* now its out there


With a hair cut like that your gonna stop traffic ;-)

Cool pic kamz .......I might get brave and post one up too


----------



## kamz

C'mon whytwings, let's see your pic


----------



## November-X-Scourge

It might be sideways, if so , sorry, sometimes my uploader does that....this was a pic I photoshopped for facebook


----------



## kamz

kewl photo elizabethy!


----------



## mosman

I hope this works this time.....


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

This is an older pic of Baby Huey and me, ill work on getting a new one where I dont have a fro haha.


----------



## newbie/bulldoger

no birds as of yet as im still learning. will have some next month and have already built my setup. this is a pic of an APBT conformation show held by the AADR in the Detroit area this past 2011 year. HE took 1st and is 40points from champion. something positive for the breed and its owners. PUNISH THE DEED NOT THE BREED BAN BSL's


----------



## Jay3

Good for you. Nice dog.


----------



## newbie/bulldoger

Jay3 said:


> Good for you. Nice dog.


thanks, i do enjoy reading that quote of yours it is too true.


----------



## Msfreebird

newbie/bulldoger said:


> no birds as of yet as im still learning. will have some next month and have already built my setup. this is a pic of an APBT conformation show held by the AADR in the Detroit area this past 2011 year. HE took 1st and is 40points form champion. something positive for the breed and its owners. PUNISH THE DEED NOT THE BREED BAN BSL's


Welcome to PT, nice pic...good lookin dog  I have Chow Chow's, use to breed and show them years ago. Another breed that gets the short end of the stick


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

Got a more recent picture of my big ol' Janssen and I


----------



## checkered

getting cozy I see...hahaha


----------



## Jay3

Hi there! Nice to put a face with the name. And yes, you do look very comfortable. LOL.


----------



## thepigeonkey

*me and my niece*

Nice mug shots of the boy with the fro and the boy with grey hair lol

Luke


----------



## thepigeonkey

I Loooove the pit bull. my flatmate has one


----------



## checkered

almondman said:


> Being retired can do that to ya! Hey, do you have a mug shot posted?!?!


Congratulations! Gotta hit the beach on winter time...

Seems you're happy with your life and that's what matters!


----------



## checkered

Awesome pics...pigeon key. That baby is adorable!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

I don't have a picture of Krik-Krik and me... but here's a random one of myself


----------



## Msfreebird

Great pictures! Nice to see everyone ...........and that 'relaxing' pose looks like me in my hammock between my flight cages


----------



## Michy

That's me with my guitar "Twing" (Yeah,I name inanimate objects)...a pic of me, hubby Brett and our daughter Bailey...last is this christmas's pic of Bailey, Simon and Henri


----------



## sreeshs

Nice to see you all handsome and gorgeous pigeon lovers


----------



## thepigeonkey

great pics Michy, those two pigeons look so cute on Bailey in thier Christmas gear and Sassypants is looking sassy by the pool


----------



## almondman

Miss-Sassypants said:


> I don't have a picture of Krik-Krik and me... but here's a random one of myself


I am jealous of the pool. As I am writing this it is only 7 degrees F. With a wind chill many degrees below zero. And we're supposed to get up to eight inches of snow tomorrow. Enjoy it for all of us.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

Michy - goofy pics! look how obedient Simon & Henri are... so cute!
Luke - you're a luker/looker
For some reason, Almondman do look like almond in that picture! .. cosy indeed!
You can have the pool and the sun. I'll take the snow anytime!


----------



## sreeshs

almondman said:


> Your making us all blush!!!!!! Oh, wait, maybe you weren't talking to me.😏 It really is nice to actually"meet" everyone. It's interesting to see how close the pictures match our perceptions of the posters. So far, so good!


LOLZ come on man, you are one handsome guy  Much more handsome than a 30 yr guy like me  Cheers


----------



## almondman

Sreeshs - Now I am turning red. I never could take a compliment very well. Checked your album. You don't have the wrinkles, grey hair, or big belly like I have now. Remember, this was a two year old picture. but thank you.


----------



## goga82

*Goga82*

Me And My Newe Babies


----------



## thepigeonkey

thats a nice pair you have there hehe


----------



## goga82

thepigeonkey said:


> thats a nice pair you have there hehe


thanks lol


----------



## sreeshs

goga82 said:


> Me And My Newe Babies


Nice picture  but from where did you find this camera that takes 'black & white' pictures


----------



## Jay3

sreeshs said:


> Nice picture  but from where did you find this camera that takes 'black & white' pictures


You can use Picasa or other pic editing programs to make any pic black and white.


----------



## mosman

sreeshs said:


> Nice picture  but from where did you find this camera that takes 'black & white' pictures


Most any new cameras have a black and white mode in them now days


----------



## goga82

sreeshs said:


> Nice picture  but from where did you find this camera that takes 'black & white' pictures


i edited some pic after uploading them on my computer.. i like some pigeon pic black and white  these babies hatched january 17


----------



## tjad25

*^_^*

why not....


----------



## Jay3

That's a great picture.


----------



## almondman

Nice mug shot. Welcome to the flock.


----------



## KansasFarmMomma

I know I'm new here but I thought I'd share. This is a picture of me with my horse, Yankee at a show this fast fall. It wasn't a great show season because I was pregnant the entire time so I had to have someone else show my horse, but my son was still worth it lol :-D


----------



## Pollo70

Charis said:


> This is very fun and I wish I knew how to post a photo. I have a wonderful  self taken photo of Piggy [parrot] and myself.
> BREAKING NEWS........HEEEEEERE'S Charis & Piggy!!!


Cool! I like Piggy.I also have a small parrot a redbelly senagal his name is Pique! He's been with us 18yrs they are fun parrots,not to big and not to little just right!


----------



## almondman

Welcome to PT. Congrats on your new family member. and there is always this year for showing.


----------



## KansasFarmMomma

Pollo70 said:


> Cool! I like Piggy.I also have a small parrot a redbelly senagal his name is Pique! He's been with us 18yrs they are fun parrots,not to big and not to little just right!



I have a Senegal also! He's going on 15 and his name is Sammy


----------



## Pollo70

KansasFarmMomma said:


> I have a Senegal also! He's going on 15 and his name is Sammy


That is cool  they are good parrots to own and there lots of fun! mine says a few words when the phone rings he says hello when I turn on the lights in the morning to go to get ready for work he will say good morning! he also calls the kids by there names and he mumbles a bunch of other stuff but I can't make out what he is saying. how about Sammy does he mimic any words?


----------



## KansasFarmMomma

Pollo70 said:


> That is cool  they are good parrots to own and there lots of fun! mine says a few words when the phone rings he says hello when I turn on the lights in the morning to go to get ready for work he will say good morning! he also calls the kids by there names and he mumbles a bunch of other stuff but I can't make out what he is saying. how about Sammy does he mimic any words?


He says a few things. He'll sit on the bottom of his cage and say "here kitty kitty" and then when they come over he tells them "bad kitty!". He'll say "uh oh" when he drops something & he asks "please" when he wants something. He does the whole mumbling deal too so I don't have a clue what he's saying.


----------



## Pollo70

KansasFarmMomma said:


> He says a few things. He'll sit on the bottom of his cage and say "here kitty kitty" and then when they come over he tells them "bad kitty!". He'll say "uh oh" when he drops something & he asks "please" when he wants something. He does the whole mumbling deal too so I don't have a clue what he's saying.


Cool thanks for sharing


----------



## knifeedge

Cool birds.


----------



## sreeshs

Cool birds and cool people


----------



## Jerryx4

Now I get to see my boy twice a week life is good


----------



## sreeshs

Sweet snap


----------



## pigeon ring

nice bird ~


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I'm not so photogenic but been here a while so I guess yas will be able to put a face to the name.

Went for the true mug shot look.


----------



## whytwings

nice to see ya Evan !

Darren


----------



## Bella_F

NZ Pigeon said:


> I'm not so photogenic but been here a while so I guess yas will be able to put a face to the name.
> 
> Went for the true mug shot look.


Nice to see your face Evan, you're a really nice looking person I think you're totally photogenic too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

shux, thanks!


----------



## Charis

Evan...you look so familiar....impossible though to have seen you before.


----------



## debijean

*Me and my feathered children.............*

This is me and Baby (now deceased, the love of my life), Big Bird and Baby, and Vinnie, my feathered children who are very spoiled! I see you have a macaw...................never a dull moment!!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Charis said:


> Evan...you look so familiar....impossible though to have seen you before.


Maybe not impossible, I did feature on americas most wanted before running away and settling in NZ.


----------



## almondman

Nice to meet you debijean. Beautiful children too.


----------



## pigeonfinder100

This is me


----------



## pigeon is fun

Pigeonfinder100, 
Gorgeous and beautiful.


----------



## Reti

Gorgeous, pigeonfinder

Reti


----------



## almondman

Welcome to the flock!


----------



## Quazar

pigeonfinder100 said:


> View attachment 24440
> 
> 
> This is me


Nice Bird,
Nice Plumage,
Definately a Hen


----------



## antonis777

i can't upload my photo... :/


----------



## Nuna

I figure this is as good a place as any to make my debut. I'm a first time pigeon/bird owner, but I've been working with wild birds for awhile now through wildlife rehabilitation.

Pictures are big, so I decided to link to them.


----------



## whytwings

Nuna said:


> I figure this is as good a place as any to make my debut. I'm a first time pigeon/bird owner, but I've been working with wild birds for awhile now through wildlife rehabilitation.
> 
> Pictures are big, so I decided to link to them.


Welcome to PT nuna ..........and a very lovely picture of you .


----------



## sreeshs

Quazar said:


> Nice Bird,
> Nice Plumage,
> Definately a Hen


Definitely definite


----------



## sreeshs

Nuna said:


> I figure this is as good a place as any to make my debut. I'm a first time pigeon/bird owner, but I've been working with wild birds for awhile now through wildlife rehabilitation.
> 
> Pictures are big, so I decided to link to them.


Welcome to PT  Another gorgeous fancier  Now let's see some gorgeous pigeons


----------



## mtripOH

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...3x403/419937_511205905572972_1742559529_n.jpg

Hoping this will work. This is a pic of my son, Josiah, and myself taken on August 20th. Josiah had just won Champion Pair for 4-H and Champion Fancy cock at our local fair. Both the pair and Fancy cock were red Pygmy Pouters. He also won 5 1st place ribbons for Homer cock, Tippler cock, Tippler hen, Classic Old Frill cock, and for the Pygmy Pouter that went on to take the Champion for Fancy cock. He got 3 second place ribbons for Homer cock, Classic Old Frill cock and Pygmy Pouter hen.


----------



## whytwings

Congrats to you and Josiah ......Great results


----------



## scmona

nice to meet all of you.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

So thought I would bump this up and ask some of the newer members to show their faces, Aside from that, some of the older members that have been " shy " Go on, Rudolph, henk, some of the genetics people.... We all know Becky as she almost famous on youtube. Bella_F, I did not see you on here, Although I did look through fast, Darren, Are you here? I think most of us have seen ya on your recent media appearance, aswell as the famous street shot....... But anyway don't be shy, lets get this thread cranking again, Bob C, ? John D? R Lee even? Hey look I'm a poet, did ya know it?


----------



## whytwings

Hullo Evan
I admit .........I've never thrown my picture up here .....BTW that media shot was horrible , the street one was better ....lol


----------



## nancybird

Congrats to you.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf

here we are Heather ,myself and Graig


----------



## scmona

View attachment 2551725517


This was 6 yrs ago. I'm the one on the right by the way. lol


----------



## nancybird

What a nice picture.


----------



## scmona

aw, thanks Nancy.


----------



## nancybird

Your welcome.


----------



## goga82

Goga 
me and one of my babies i raised


----------



## NZ Pigeon

scmona said:


> View attachment 2551725517
> 
> 
> This was 6 yrs ago. I'm the one on the right by the way. lol


which right? The one we see when we look at the pic, or were you on the right when the pic was taken


----------



## nancybird

I like the markings on the bird.


----------



## Country84

Me and my son, CJ


----------



## scmona

NZ Pigeon said:


> which right? The one we see when we look at the pic, or were you on the right when the pic was taken


oh, the female right. lol


----------



## Country84

And this is me, my son, my mother, and my father, the reason i have these birds now, it was his passion i lost him October 20 2012 to cancer, we spent countless hours together when i was a child just lookin at all his pigeons.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Nice pic, Good work carrying on with the birds, It should give you and your son something to do together.


----------



## nancybird

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Msfreebird

Country84 said:


> And this is me, my son, my mother, and my father, the reason i have these birds now, it was his passion i lost him October 20 2012 to cancer, we spent countless hours together when i was a child just lookin at all his pigeons.


Great pictures and nice tribute to your father


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Great pictures and nice tribute to your father


DITTO!............


----------



## Reti

Great pic

Reti


----------



## Country84

Thank yall! It gets harder everyday with my dad not here. Its nice to have a bunch of new friends on here though!


----------



## Coocooloft

coocooloft owner having a tour at the canyon


----------



## nancybird

coocooloft.. Thats a nice picture.


----------



## Coocooloft

thanks nancy its nice to put a face on people you chat everyday


----------



## Chad20190

*Me*

Me and my dad 3 months before he passed away. My favorite place in the whole world my country the Philippines. My favorite artist on my shirt and my past time other than pigeons in my hand cigars lol.


----------



## Chad20190

My dad was very supportive of my pigeon hobby when I was growing up and when I left him to go to the U.S. with my mother he kept it up. So when I "hang out" with my birds it brings back so many great memories. Now my HOA is taking that away from me the bastards.


----------



## Chad20190

*Me and the wife*

Me and my wife of 17 years. (Been together for 22) ouch lol.


----------



## Msfreebird

Great pictures. Nice to put a face with posts...
'Pigeon people' are very nice looking aren't we!!!!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Chad20190 said:


> Me and my dad 3 months before he passed away. My favorite place in the whole world my country the Philippines. My favorite artist on my shirt and my past time other than pigeons in my hand cigars lol.


Bro,
The background looks familiar. Cool.


----------



## Chad20190

pigeon is fun said:


> Bro,
> The background looks familiar. Cool.


Luneta park.


----------



## Coocooloft

Buti ka pa nakauwi ka lately


----------



## Chad20190

That was four years ago and under not great circumstances. Ikaw when was the last time you went home?


----------



## Coocooloft

Like 93 my family is here


----------



## tjc1




----------



## tjc1




----------



## Coocooloft

Nice pic you have a cute family


----------



## tjc1

Thank you. The 2nd picture is my oldest daughter. The 2 boys are my nephews. My 2 other kids didnt want a picture with daddy santa


----------



## Jay3

Very cute! You make a great Santa!


----------



## nancybird

You have a very nice family.


----------



## Mickey D

Hi all, this is me and my friend one of the few wild birds I feed everyday.Nice to see everyone else!


----------



## nancybird

That is a very nice picture.


----------



## Mickey D

Thanks nancybird!


----------



## nancybird

Your new friend is sure lucky to have you to care for him.


----------



## Mickey D

it's a mutual friendship, she struggles to eat on her own and I get lonely working from home.


----------



## nancybird

Thats very nice.You both have bonded.


----------



## GrizzleMan

me in little picture


----------



## GrizzleMan

bigger picture of me


----------



## kingdizon

Please Excuse the hand gesture....


----------



## Chad20190

It's ok if you l Iike George Bush haha.


----------



## kingdizon

Chad20190 said:


> It's ok if you l Iike George Bush haha.


Yea? It must not be ok then


----------



## GrizzleMan

What gang are you in king


----------



## kingdizon

GrizzleMan said:


> What gang are you in king


 ?? I dont think that is proper discussion for this thread GrizzleMan. Sorry no offense but I dont mean to offend.
If my picture will be an issue with ANY members here please tell me and I will remove it.
On a side note...please dont assume what gang i am in before even asking me IF I am in one. No offense intended GrizzleMan I just dont want to ruffle any feathers on here I like this place. Lmao..ruffled feathers..im hilarious


----------



## Chad20190

So you're with the 13th street homers haha get it homers jk.


----------



## kingdizon

Chad20190 said:


> So you're with the 13th street homers haha get it homers jk.


LMAO!  naw im with the *West* of Englands  hehehe


----------



## almondman

You guys crack me up. Kingdizon - you are correct that this is not a place for gang discussion, but unless we receive a complaint about the picture, it can stay. Most would not care, and some may not have known what it meant. And, as you say, we should not assume anything from a picture.


----------



## kingdizon

almondman said:


> You guys crack me up. Kingdizon - you are correct that this is not a place for gang discussion, but unless we receive a complaint about the picture, it can stay. Most would not care, and some may not have known what it meant. And, as you say, we should not assume anything from a picture.


Right on almondman!!


----------



## GrizzleMan

This site digs ok


----------



## Chad20190

Watch of for the Russian Tumbler mafia I heard they do a lot of "fly" bys lol.


----------



## Msfreebird

Welcome to PT GrizzleMan and kingdizon.......NICE pictures 
I had no clue that the hand motion might have meant something........ I haven't seen any gangs in Maine  LOL


----------



## Wodin

A few if my FB profile pics.


----------



## Wodin

this last one is of me in my natural habitat...head down in the loft sorting the pigeons out!


----------



## Coocooloft

Nice pictures


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Nomad*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=26503&stc=1&d=1359160373


----------



## kingdizon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=26503&stc=1&d=1359160373


Heyy lookin real sharp there! Very nice


----------



## nancybird

Wodin .. that looks very cold.


----------



## Wodin

nancybird said:


> Wodin .. that looks very cold.


that will be the great British winter!.....roll on summer i say


----------



## nancybird

We have mild winters.No snow very little rain.Hot summers


----------



## Msfreebird

nancybird said:


> We have mild winters.No snow very little rain.Hot summers


Were in a deep freeze right now  Been in the single digits and below zero for about a week........I HATE that! I have yet to find a pair of gloves to feed and clean with, that my fingers don't freeze in  Painful!!!!


----------



## nancybird

Oh my I did not think of that ouch !


----------



## kingdizon

*Face to the Name*


----------



## Pigeonworldwide

(Few years ago - on the left)

More recent:


----------



## kingdizon

My lady and I


----------



## Jay3

Thanks. Nice to put the face with the name. Very nice pic of you, and your pretty lady.


----------



## kingdizon

Jay3 said:


> Thanks. Nice to put the face with the name. Very nice pic of you, and your pretty lady.


Thank you. Figured id post a new one since my last one that I posted was 2 years ago


----------



## Jay3

I had forgotten that you had posted one before, but now I remember that you did. Gee, has it been that long?


----------



## kingdizon

Jay3 said:


> I had forgotten that you had posted one before, but now I remember that you did. Gee, has it been that long?


Indeed it has. A lot of things were going on. I have my first child due in May...hit restart with my pigeons. Now I only have rollers...and one homer (shes 10). Annnd I believe I am going to propose this weekend as well.  but Im getting together some good color/performance stock. Got some whitebars coming in pretty soon. Might have to go cleab a couple lofts for a bronze one. But all in good time.


----------



## CBL

All fancy in those duds, looks nice. Were you at a wedding and the background hills and garden are nice too.


----------



## kingdizon

CBL said:


> All fancy in those duds, looks nice. Were you at a wedding and the background hills and garden are nice too.


Thank youyea we were at her best friends wedding at a golf course in Napa, Ca


----------



## Jay3

Wow! A lot has been going on with you. Congrats on the baby!


----------



## kingdizon

Jay3 said:


> Wow! A lot has been going on with you. Congrats on the baby!


Thank you!


----------



## pigeonjim

If this works, it is me playing mountain man.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Where at in W.VA I have friends in Clendenin and Ovapa, sure wish I could get away for a week or so.
Dave


----------



## pigeonjim

Crazy Pete said:


> Where at in W.VA I have friends in Clendenin and Ovapa, sure wish I could get away for a week or so.
> Dave


Parkersburg about 100 miles north of Clendenin along the Ohio river.


----------



## Crazy Pete

We went camping for a week up on Gauley river, that was the best time of my life. Brook trout and mushrooms the guy I went with knew what greens are edible, I didn't want to come back.
Dave


----------



## Jerryx4

Unfortunately with not being a home owner my birds are all gone....
one day again I'd love to have racers
In the mean time lol


----------



## pigeonjim

Crazy Pete said:


> We went camping for a week up on Gauley river, that was the best time of my life. Brook trout and mushrooms the guy I went with knew what greens are edible, I didn't want to come back.
> Dave


It is beautiful country over there. I do a lot of fly fishing north of there. We pick mountain ramps (sort of wild onion only better) and cook them in the belly's of trout with mushrooms and such over a fire. Makes me hungry thinkin about it!! Hee!! At least it's better than possum!! lol. You probably have better trout fishing in Nebraska though. Jim


----------



## John_D

pigeonjim said:


> If this works, it is me playing mountain man.


North to Alaska, 
Go north the rush is on

(For those old enough to remember Johnny Horton!)


----------



## pigeonjim

John_D said:


> North to Alaska,
> Go north the rush is on
> 
> (For those old enough to remember Johnny Horton!)


Too funny, Yes my Dad use to play his songs at the hunting camp every morning when I was young to wake everyone up. Play is mild, you could say wore it out!! That and Marty Robbins "The Strawberry Roan"!! That is back when you could understand what they were singing!


----------



## Crazy Pete

pigeonjim said:


> It is beautiful country over there. I do a lot of fly fishing north of there. We pick mountain ramps (sort of wild onion only better) and cook them in the belly's of trout with mushrooms and such over a fire. Makes me hungry thinkin about it!! Hee!! At least it's better than possum!! lol. You probably have better trout fishing in Nebraska though. Jim


The only trout we have in this part of Ne is when they stock a lake, and then they are all 10in or less.

Don't they have a trout contest coming up next month on Williams river?
Dave


----------



## pigeonjim

Hard to tell about a contest. I'd bring an extra pair of long underwear though!!! Cold here now, doubt you could keep your line from freezing!


----------



## Jerryx4

John_D said:


> North to Alaska,
> Go north the rush is on
> 
> (For those old enough to remember Johnny Horton!)


Awesome song


----------



## Tourterelle

This webcam photo is of me with my little flock, taken a few years back:










The pygmy pouter pigeon is Silvery. She is still with me and turned 18 last fall. The beige ringneck dove is Alexander, who is still going strong after 20 years we have now spent together. 

The dear little white dove on my shoulder was called Sam, who sadly passed away one year ago next week.


----------



## CBL

Nice to meet you, and your beautiful little flock and what wonderful long successful lives they lead


----------



## Scott.O

Hey Everybody! I'm new, but not so new! I used to visit this forum a lot when I was younger. My account was Maine123. I left for a couple years to do some service in the Philippines for a non-profit organization. I'm going to college now in Utah and working on selling of the pigeons I have left (my family has been taking care of them) and I hope later on when I'm older and have a place of my own I can get back into it, until then I hope to stay interested in the hobby and go to a few shows now and then. So here is a face to the name..


----------



## CBL

Hi ScottO sorry to hear that, and nice to meet you face to not face lol. Ya stay interested in them, they are awesome, once u have a tame one, u will never not have them. As I type I have one on my bed pecking my fingers for attention and one laying on my lamp beside my head after a short visit on the bed. They are very devoted, oh now shes pecking my fricken ipad!!!!! lol.. stopped now, anyway, nice to see you, good luck in your Utah endeavours and whats ur major?


----------



## Jay3

Yes, I remember you. Nice to see you. Hope you will be able to get some more birds someday. For now, enjoy college.


----------



## CBL

*Uh oh*



pigeonjim said:


> View attachment 31544
> If this works, it is me playing mountain man.


That pic makes me nervous mr. mountain man, is that a rifle with scope behind you? Camo clothing, were you out killing things???? 

A pigeon lover hunting boo hoo, if Im wrong I will delete this happily lol, but if right a big sad face for you :::::((((((( and for the critters that may be hunted.


----------



## pigeonjim

CBL said:


> That pic makes me nervous mr. mountain man, is that a rifle with scope behind you? Camo clothing, were you out killing things????
> 
> A pigeon lover hunting boo hoo, if Im wrong I will delete this happily lol, but if right a big sad face for you :::::((((((( and for the critters that may be hunted.


OOPS!! Hee!! Hee!! Uh, yes, Uh, it is a gun for protection, yeah thats it!! Sometimes when riding thru the woods deer jump out and attack me!! Really!! Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## almondman

CBL said:


> That pic makes me nervous mr. mountain man, is that a rifle with scope behind you? Camo clothing, were you out killing things????
> 
> A pigeon lover hunting boo hoo, if Im wrong I will delete this happily lol, but if right a big sad face for you :::::((((((( and for the critters that may be hunted.


CBL - You certainly have the right to express your opinion, but I think you would be very surprised at how many pigeon lovers are hunters as well. Along with being involved in other hobbies and careers that might not sit well with you. 

pigeonjim - thanks for keeping a sense of humor. You do look every bit the mountain man. And you're right, those critters can be very aggressive.


----------



## CBL

pigeonjim said:


> OOPS!! Hee!! Hee!! Uh, yes, Uh, it is a gun for protection, yeah thats it!! Sometimes when riding thru the woods deer jump out and attack me!! Really!! Thats my story and I'm sticking to it!!


BAHAHAHAHAHH yes that is QUITE funny. Great sense of humour and I have LOTS of friends and family who hunt, just sayin....I know you were trying to hide it with crops lol.

Still I am an animal lover first.


----------



## CBL

almondman said:


> CBL - You certainly have the right to express your opinion, but I think you would be very surprised at how many pigeon lovers are hunters as well. Along with being involved in other hobbies and careers that might not sit well with you.
> 
> pigeonjim - thanks for keeping a sense of humor. You do look every bit the mountain man. And you're right, those critters can be very aggressive.


Yo, I all good with what people do. I eat meat, but am still an animal lover. If I had to kill my own, I would be vegetarian for sure. 

Doesnt mean I have to like hunting tho does it? If hunters are hunting for the 8 point racks and not utilizing the meat, then I say that sucks. If they harvest what they hunt, well thats at least not killing in total vane. I still have the right as you said to my opinion and happy to state it. There is tons that humans do that make me cringe, just had an 'eye' in that photo and busted him  Just saying may not be the most appropriate place on an animal loving site, just sayin....

Anyway I like Jims response MUCH better. Very funny.


----------



## Koomori

*Mugshot!*










Hopefully the gorgeous hawk will distract you all from the chubby thing attached to it.  This is me and Jezebel, my mentor's Harris hawk. This picture was taken on our first hunting trip back on the weekend after Christmas. 

I don't blame anyone for having mixed feelings about hunting. I did too, to be honest. But the rabbits and quail that we go after gets fed to the hawks (sometimes I eat the rabbit too, nothing like sharing a meal with the raptor that provided it. It's an honor, really). Anything that is killed, gets killed quickly so that there is no suffering for the animal.

I hunt for sport (because of the physical activity involved) but I also use everything. My mentor's son is a trapper so all of the hides go to him. The bones end up getting ground and given to the vultures at the sanctuary I volunteer for (so do the guts). Basically, nothing gets wasted. 

Anyway, that's what I look like all bundled up in about 5 layers of clothing and an extra layer of winter blubber.


----------



## Charis

Poor deer.


----------



## GrizzleMan

Thats a cool looking pigeon sportster


----------



## greywing

Here's me several months ago, although my hair is very different now:


----------



## Kolkatapigeonloft

Here is mine it's me from India with one of my pigeons


----------



## Roland-E9

I notice that most folks print a picture of them with there Bird or Birds. Well I don't have any birds (YET) so I will do the picture thing with one of my loves, an old Hot Rod. Maybe in a month or so I can do the bird thing...


----------



## baitibee

Omg, how do you get your pigeons to trust you like that. Mine are very terrified anytime I'm around.


----------



## Anna G

greywing said:


> Here's me several months ago, although my hair is very different now:


----------

